# Looking for some ttc buddies...



## impatientmumm

Hey all

I've been on this site now for just over a month, about the same amount of time we have been ttc.

I came off the pill (Yasmin) in December 2010 after 12 years (with a short 3 month break in between) and we have been trying ever since. I promised myself I wouldn't get caught up in OPK's and temping etc until at least 3 months to give my body time to adjust after being on the pill. That lasted two weeks and I bought a load of OPK's from the internet, I don't think I used them properly and didn't get any clear positives on them I don't think.

I started my withdrawal bleed after coming off the pill on 1st January and then had a nice short cycle of 27 days, which was a very short 3 day period, not what I'm used to.

I'm currently on day 12 and I haven't done any poas this month at all and would rather be a bit more relaxed about it. we are :sex: as much as is humanly possible though :blush: 

So I'm looking for some buddies about the same cycle day to go through this with.

FX and :dust: to all!! xx


----------



## belle254

Hiiii, i started ntnp in late december and am ovulating today- it's so march harder not to worry and use tests when you read everything on this forum! :haha: 
wishing you lots of :dust: this month xxx


----------



## impatientmumm

I know exactly what you mean - I have loads of OPK's but I'm trying my hardest not t use them this month lol!
I can see from your ticker you have short cycles, it's great when you are ttc, sooner to testing lol!!

Lots of babydust to you too xxx


----------



## beckahdee

Ive only been ttc for 2 cycles. and i have 4 more days till OD! so i cant wait. 

im in the same boat my OH and me are BD as much as humanly possible. Which im starting to feel a bit down there lol but he has no complaints on that task of ttc lol

GOOD LUCK!:)
KEEP IN TOUCH AND KEEP US UPDATED!


----------



## belle254

ooo getting close to o day impatientmumm! :happydance: last month i noticed that when i got close to ovulation i got stabbing pains in my ovaries during :sex: looked it up and apparently its because your ovaries are more sensitive- pesky things! have you two noticed anything like that?
and i know beckahdee, its a good thing making a baby involves something men enjoy so much, can you imagine how many babies there would be if you had to do something as fun as WASHING UP to conceive :haha:
xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Okay A couple of things. I've never heard of this "withdrawal bleed". I was on BC pills (tricyclen) for 5-6 years. And belle254 I have noticed the stabbing pains. I never knew that before either. This site is great. I don't have a friends going through the same stuff so this really helps me out. :D


----------



## belle254

i know newfielady its great! most people on this site have gone through the same things so we have lots of people to talk to and ask questions :thumbup:
how're you all getting on at the mo? xxxx


----------



## beckahdee

So im "suppose" to ovulate in a couple days and we've been doing it alot and i mean alot any chance possible lol. and i know what you mean about the pains i had them yesterday so bad where we had to stop for a bit.

AND impatientmumm your OD is today. GOOD LUCK!!!!! LOTS OF LOVE SENT YOUR WAY!:)
AND belle254... you gettting anxious to test lol?


----------



## impatientmumm

I'm so sorry I havent been on this post for ages!!! no excuses!!

Well ovulation has been and it was very painful this time, I had a really sharp pain in my right side - it felt almost like I'd pulled a muscle if that makes sense and like you said belle it was painful during BD!!

So anyway how are you all I want some updates!!

xx


----------



## impatientmumm

beckahdee said:


> Ive only been ttc for 2 cycles. and i have 4 more days till OD! so i cant wait.
> 
> im in the same boat my OH and me are BD as much as humanly possible. Which im starting to feel a bit down there lol but he has no complaints on that task of ttc lol
> 
> GOOD LUCK!:)
> KEEP IN TOUCH AND KEEP US UPDATED!

My OH is loving it too lol!!


----------



## belle254

those pains are so fustrating! at least we know we're not the only ones lol. when i first got them i thought i'd been stabbed :haha: good luck impatientmumm, i hope this month is your month! and im not very hopeful this month beckahdee, OHs been in such a grump cause hes been ill that we havent BD that much. 
plus i havent had many signs of ovulation compared to last month, i'm thinking i may have a longer cycle this month and its either today or tomorrow instead rather than earlier in the week!
grr don't you just hate your body sometimes? i daydream of being a man :sad2:


----------



## impatientmumm

I didnt have any pains last month but i did get positive pok's - this month though has been quite painful. I'm only 1 day past ovulation if my ticker and phone app is right but I'm really crampy today????

I've not got such a good feeling for this month to be honst you might think I'm silly :blush: but I've had a couple of these conception readings and they both say March conception with a boy so I've kinda got into my head it'll be next month and just wishing this month away to start again!! However a little part of me is hoping they are both a month out and this is the month!!


----------



## impatientmumm

belle254 said:


> ooo getting close to o day impatientmumm! :happydance: last month i noticed that when i got close to ovulation i got stabbing pains in my ovaries during :sex: looked it up and apparently its because your ovaries are more sensitive- pesky things! have you two noticed anything like that?
> and i know beckahdee, its a good thing making a baby involves something men enjoy so much, can you imagine how many babies there would be if you had to do something as fun as WASHING UP to conceive :haha:
> xxxx

This made me :rofl: me and my OH have a little agreement at home if I cook (which is always otherwise I'd live on wotsit sandwiches if OH cooked) he has to do the washing up - suddenly though actually we might get a BFP quicker if this was the case lol!!


----------



## belle254

My god you're lucky! i usually do the washing up and we usually cook together. i have to bribe and nag and bribe some more if i want him to wash up for once! :grr: 
i reckon my ticker is off by a couple of days this month as well, but cba to change it! it will be a pleasant surprise is we all think that this month isnt our month but it does turn out to be! fingers crossed :winkwink: xxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

That would be lovely! I would love to see us all get our BFP's together this month!

How are you Belle? Have you had many symptond since O day?
I'm only 2dpo and I haven't had anything as yet - way too early for anything really, but I'm still getting these cramping pains I was having around O day but no CM????

Hows things Bekah??

xxx


----------



## belle254

Yep would be lovely, i'm going to be following you all closely to see if we *fingers crossed* get our bfps in the next few months!
and nothing apart from the normal ovulation signs impatientmumm, some cm and small cramps but thats it. that was yesterday, which is 3 days after my supposed ovulation day, so maybe my cycles a bit longer this month! booooo :devil: don't want long cycles! i've changed my ticker though.
how're you doing? noticed anything out of the ordinary this month? xxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

No nothing this month like last month, last month was my first off bcp so I think I had a mix of symptons becasue of that last month really.
I'm just crampy, only slightly but that's it! It is only 2 days past O though so very early.

It sounds like you have ov'd later than you thought, you could still have short cycles though, hopefully AF wont come at all and you wont find out for a long time!!


----------



## beckahdee

things are going. im "suppose" to ovulate today. im just waiting now to do an opk. but bd ALOT. and my oh has a romantic weekend planned he says lol. but this week we've been doing it like 3 times a day every second day so my fingers are crossed!!!

and i will def. be stalking the both of you :):) and hopefully we get out BFP's sooooooon!!!!


----------



## belle254

fingers crossed! and yeah i hope so impatientmumm, i dont know how i could cope with long 30-40 day cycles, too much waiting around! the only thing that takes my mind off it is work :thumbup:
how old are you two again? i'm sure you've probably told me but i have the memory of a goldfish :dohh:
and a romantic weekend beckahdee you lucky thing! let us know how it goeeees xx


----------



## IowaMAMAof2

Hey ladies, im also new to the site just started reading on it a couple of weeks ago and just recently joined. Days im on cycle date 11 and i honestly have no idea when i ovulate! This will be month 3 of trying. According to all the charts and everything ovulation should take place here in a couple of days. But for some reason i feel like i o'd early. With my last pregnancy it wasnt planned so ive never tracked any of this before and i had a mc before that. But with both i believe we conceived shortly after my af both times. But im really not sure. I did opks one time and i got a positive last month on cd 12. But we did it every day for like 4 days once we got the positive and nothing... now hubby says hes sick of hearing about ttc so im kind of lost!


----------



## AntipodialDol

Hi everybody,

I have just joined the site too, although have been reading it religiously for the past few months since starting ttc.

I would love to share the journey of ttc. DH says we can only talk about babies when we have one in the oven, except there has been no baking now for the last 4 cycles and I would love some support. Men!!

I started with the usual suplements, am now on the agnus castus and B6 as I have short cycle and short AF.

Next month will try the OPK and maybe even baby aspirin, if no dice, maybe progesterone cream the next cycle, will soon be rattling:blush:

S x


----------



## beckahdee

Im 18, turning 19 in june. 
and i got a +opk this morning. so im letting fate decide now lol. we did it ALOT the past week and tonight. and then tomorrow for our romantic date im sure will lead to BD! :) 

cute thing tho. we were laying there afterwards and he put his hand on my tummy and said "i cant wait to be a daddy"
how old are yous?


----------



## belle254

Hi iowamamaof2 and antipodialdol! :thumbup: Most of us are either just starting our journies or have been in this position (not pun intended) for a few months so we probably have as many questions as you! 
I'm 20, OH is 19 this month, and we've been ntnp for nearly 2 months. I finish my uni degree in may so now i don't have the constraints of that i'm so excited to get babymaking!! 
The things that fustrates me more than anything is the fact that cycles aren't the same length every month- i like to be prepared but my body disagrees :nope:
and beckahdee thats adorable! its lovely when you see men that are so keen to be daddies xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Okay, someone want to help me with the abbreviations? lol. SOme of them are obvious but some are still lost on me lol.:dohh:

I've been feeling very "off" this month. I am susposed to ovulate the 14th or the 15th. But we :sex: all the time anyways :blush: I broke my ribs a few years ago. I've been having pains in my side and now I am unsure if it's the old rib injury or something else? But I have had "other" signs that I just don't want to write. lol. But I've had headaches and pains. Hope I'm not getting sick. :wacko:


----------



## belle254

oh dear newfielady, i hope you're not getting ill. good it be that your pregnant and your body is changing e.g. aches and pains and hormone induced headaches? fingers crossed :thumbup:
and if you mean 'ntnp' it means not trying not preventing. its basically a casual, relaxed version of ttc :happydance: xxx


----------



## impatientmumm

IowaMAMAof2 said:


> Hey ladies, im also new to the site just started reading on it a couple of weeks ago and just recently joined. Days im on cycle date 11 and i honestly have no idea when i ovulate! This will be month 3 of trying. According to all the charts and everything ovulation should take place here in a couple of days. But for some reason i feel like i o'd early. With my last pregnancy it wasnt planned so ive never tracked any of this before and i had a mc before that. But with both i believe we conceived shortly after my af both times. But im really not sure. I did opks one time and i got a positive last month on cd 12. But we did it every day for like 4 days once we got the positive and nothing... now hubby says hes sick of hearing about ttc so im kind of lost!

Welcome hun! I have found this site amazing since we started ttc its so amazing to speak to people in the same boat as me! My OH is actually really into it at the moment but it's early days I suppose although he isnt interested in all the poas malarky ha ha.

Have you been on any kind of birth control before you ttc??

xx


----------



## impatientmumm

AntipodialDol said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have just joined the site too, although have been reading it religiously for the past few months since starting ttc.
> 
> I would love to share the journey of ttc. DH says we can only talk about babies when we have one in the oven, except there has been no baking now for the last 4 cycles and I would love some support. Men!!
> 
> I started with the usual suplements, am now on the agnus castus and B6 as I have short cycle and short AF.
> 
> Next month will try the OPK and maybe even baby aspirin, if no dice, maybe progesterone cream the next cycle, will soon be rattling:blush:
> 
> S x


Welcome hunny - I had my first proper cycle since coming off bcp and it was short to what I am used to does having a short period affect your chances of conceiving??

xx


----------



## impatientmumm

Wow I feel quite old now lol - I'm 28 and my OH is 24!!

How is everyone today?? I as the other days have no sypmtons at all - except this cramping which is getting duller now??

xxx


----------



## nlz2468

I really would like a ttc buddy(s) to share through our journey in getting a bfp :)

A little about me im 23 from cheshire in uk. I'm ttc after a mc. I start my first round of clomid on my next cycle so fingers crossed 

love to here from you girls....xx


----------



## belle254

hiii nlz2468 :hi: 
i'm feeling tired today, may have something to do with the neighbours cats and my OH snoring like a trooper rather than pregnancy. :sleep:
other than that i've got no aches/pains, nothing! hurry up 2ww! how're you all doing this weekend? xxxxx


----------



## nlz2468

Hi belle254. im feeling a little tired too but think thats down to boredem as the OH is playing on his xbox (boys toys ay) lol......im waiting for my cycle to start so i can crack on with my clomid waiting for the witch is so fustrating she should arrive any day now and can never be really sure exactly when im late so i never know when to test but im not concentrating on if i have a bfp this month as im so excited to start my clomid i just want my AF to show so can get on with the clomid or unless by a miracle i have concieved this month which i very much doubt :) x


----------



## AntipodialDol

Hi ladies,

So nice to come online my second day of joining the site and see all this lovely chat from everyone, SOOO lovely to get chatting about this exciting time without feeling like you are boring people who are not really interested in my OV lol!!

Newfielady, I am with you on that one, it is quite hard to understand some of this stuff, but I think I'm getting there slowly.

Belle254, I didn't know 'ntnp' untill you explained it, but my goodness that sounds lovely, I wish i could just relax a bit about the whole debacle, but it is too difficult!

Impatientmum, I am feeling V. old too (30). It looks like you have a toyboy like me though too ;o) my DH is 26. I have read that a short cycle is ok so long as you OV 14 days before you AF (ooh look at me with me new lingo ha ha). That bit between OV and AF is the leuteal phase (LP) and u need that long so that a little spermy-egg can stick on b4 you shed ur uterus lining.

I OV only about 10-11 days before, a couple of times straight after OV my breasts whent huge and rock hard and were pumping out the heat, coupled with nipple soreness, I was sure i was pregnant as this was the sign I got with my DS (11yrs). Then one morning, got up and all symptoms gone, and I got AF, didn't even have time to do a test.

I am sure my problem is my short LP, but will chart my OV with OPK this month just to be certain, and also take the spplements etc to try to give any fertilized eggs a better chance. So basically if you are OV early the short cycle shouldnt hurt, but if you OV later, it could be problem. Hope this info helps impatientmum, you prob knew most of it anyway, sorry if their are any mistakes, all the info I have got has been from this site and Mr Google, so It could be wrong, but I asked my GynNurse and she seemed to agree!

Hi NLF#### good luck with the clomid. I read Jools Oliver book (top read) and she used it with much success, what does it do/how does it work??? Good luck with it x

Bekahdee you and your partner sound very mature for your age... I had my wonderful lovely DS when I was 19 (conceived at 18) and I was not prepared and still just a silly child myself. All turned out good though, but I do wish I was as sensible as you sound, and that I had had a partner who seems as supportive as yours. You are very lucky, good luck with ttc x


----------



## jemj

Hi I'm new to this site to. Been ttc for 13 months now. Joined for some advice and also my OH is sick of hearing about ttc and when is the best time. This month I am tring green tea, preseed, soft ups and opk's. Is there anything else that I could try ?


----------



## nlz2468

jemj said:


> Hi I'm new to this site to. Been ttc for 13 months now. Joined for some advice and also my OH is sick of hearing about ttc and when is the best time. This month I am tring green tea, preseed, soft ups and opk's. Is there anything else that I could try ?

Hi jemj :hi: welcome to the site!

I know what you mean about the OH sick of hearing baby talk ect lol i think thats the useful thing about this site we can all have a moan together hehe :)

Ive used preseed, folic acid, cbfm, but didnt make a difference to me really as i found out i wasnt ovulating so have recently lost 3 stone and still going so now im eating healthy diet aswell as starting clomid 50mg next cycle so if i have an success ill be sure to pass it on for u :)

your doing the right things so far especially with your opk's! is it picking up ovulation every month?

xxx


----------



## belle254

oh my i didnt know that about your leuteal (sp?) phase antipodialdol! last cycle it was around 13 and if my calculations are correct this month should be 15 days. thats worrying me now- may have to do some research! 
its only 11am so far and i've been having aches and twinges in my tummy and ovaries this morning. not sure what to think- it may just be gas :rofl:
xxxxx


----------



## jemj

nlz2468 said:


> jemj said:
> 
> 
> Hi I'm new to this site to. Been ttc for 13 months now. Joined for some advice and also my OH is sick of hearing about ttc and when is the best time. This month I am tring green tea, preseed, soft ups and opk's. Is there anything else that I could try ?
> 
> Hi jemj :hi: welcome to the site!
> 
> I know what you mean about the OH sick of hearing baby talk ect lol i think thats the useful thing about this site we can all have a moan together hehe :)
> 
> Ive used preseed, folic acid, cbfm, but didnt make a difference to me really as i found out i wasnt ovulating so have recently lost 3 stone and still going so now im eating healthy diet aswell as starting clomid 50mg next cycle so if i have an success ill be sure to pass it on for u :)
> 
> your doing the right things so far especially with your opk's! is it picking up ovulation every month?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

They didn't pick it up last month but they were cheap ones off the internet so not sure how reliable they are so going back to using clerblue as they are so easy either a yes or no, there is not comparing how dark the lines are. Well done with the weight lost, I've only lost 4 pound so far but it all helps. Good luck with the clomid


----------



## newfielady

Hey again. And Belle254 I can't seem to shake this headache and dizzy feeling  But I want to tell you about a website called mymonthlycycles. I use it all the time, it tracks your periods, ov days and even lets you know if your late. I find it very useful. :D


----------



## beckahdee

Hey all:)

and welcome to the new ones!!

so i jsut got back from my romantic weekend:) me and the oh are planning to move in together after the baby is growing:) so he got a hotel for the weekend. and it was amazing. candlelit bubble bath. rose pedals. dinner. ugh amazing

But we only bd once as i was getting sharp pains right in my gut :( and now when i sit my crotch hurts which i think is because ive been so dry the past 2 days from having sex ALL week lol

But, im starting to feel sick after everytime i eat and my back has been killing me when i stand up or wake up. and im extremely bloated my oh even said so (which if we werent ttc i would have punched him LMAO) he also claims that my boobs look bigger. but that is WAY to soon for my boobs to be bigger so i think hes just seeign things lol. I also been having twinges to randomly. and then random cramps in my ovaries so who knowss!!

Im trying not to get my hopes up as it is VERY sooooooon. but i think this 2ww is going to drive me crazy!!

Anybody else on there 2ww?


----------



## beckahdee

Also, 

Belle254- what are you studying in uni?

And i have a couple questions. i feel like im thinking to hard about everything so im forgetting or confusing stuff lol

1. how do u track ur LP?or.. what is a LP lol

2. i know about folic acid. thats what i have and i should start taking them. but why babyaspirin?

3. can u use yeast infection medication when your ttc or already pregnant. since im allergic to bubble bath and i had abubble bath this weekend i instantly got a yeast infection sorry if tmi lol


----------



## belle254

Too late for tmi on this site beckahdee! :rofl: Your romantic weekend sounds amazing! you're so lucky! Could the ovary pain be you ovulating later than you thought? I thought my ovulation day was last monday but since then i've been having pains too so thought it might have come later!
my OH is taking me to the cinema tomorrow and thats the best its got in the near 5 years we've been together lol. Anyone else got anything nice planned for tomorrow?
And i'm studying for a degree in early childhood studies, i finish in may woop :yipee: should have put me off having children but nope!
xxxx


----------



## beckahdee

lol movies are still good tho i love going tothe movies. and i did an opk on thurs that was fullly ++ so who knowsss.

And,goood for you!:)


----------



## jemj

Thanks for the welcome everyone. 

becckahdee sounds like you had a great time wish my OH was as romantic. As for the yeast infection you can get a pessery but not the tablet (oral) medication if ttc or pregnant. I suffered with loads in my first pregnancy. Just make sure your OH hasn't got it as well or you will never get rid of it. Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## belle254

Ooo beckahdee that's a good start! When me and OH went to the movies yesterday not only was a the film a bit of a flop, it cut out half way through! Apparrently there'd been a power cut and we had to wait 15 mins for it to appear again! ](*,)
I've been having pains in my lower belly, or around my ovaries, since yesterday. doesn't feel like af pain, but it hurts :cry:
Hows everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## newfielady

Well, we never had a romantic getaway or anything but I ordered some sexy lingerie and we made a night out of it ;) According to my chart I should have OV yesterday but I never felt anything. Normally I know I am OV. Not thinking too much about it though because some months are worse than others.:shrug:
So we :sex: like crazy anyways. :rofl: Now the 2ww is upon us and my DH is worse than me I think.:haha:


----------



## impatientmumm

Hey everyone, how are we all??

Me and OH went to a christening on Sunday so completely surrounded by babies and young children - which made us realise we should enjoy the time we have to ourselves now before we do fall pregnant and have a little one to run after!!

I am supposed to be 6 dpo but I might have messed up a little and could be 5 dpo - over the weekend I have had a lot of heartburn and cramping still and a general feeling of nausea which just comes on whenever, its wierd though it doesnt stop me from eating?? I'm just hoping they are all good signs still early days though!


----------



## belle254

aww its lovely to see loads of families together at christenings and getogethers like that. i seem to be doing the typical ttc things when i start thinking that any ailment or symptom i have is related to pregnancy- e.g. i had a migraine a few days ago and i always feel sick and have a blinding headache after, and i remember suddenly thinking 'ooooh i feel sick, could i be pregnant?!?! :D' :haha:
crazyness! anyone else find themselves doing that? xxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

belle254 said:


> aww its lovely to see loads of families together at christenings and getogethers like that. i seem to be doing the typical ttc things when i start thinking that any ailment or symptom i have is related to pregnancy- e.g. i had a migraine a few days ago and i always feel sick and have a blinding headache after, and i remember suddenly thinking 'ooooh i feel sick, could i be pregnant?!?! :D' :haha:
> crazyness! anyone else find themselves doing that? xxxxxxxx


All the time. If I suddenly crave for something my DH asks, you sure you're not pregnant? lol. One month I had myself convinced but then :af: the old bag showed up (5 days late though I might add):cry:


----------



## belle254

Aww newfielady i hate it when that happens! gets your hopes right up just to be pulled back down again when af arrives :growlmad:
How many dpo are you roughly allowed to test from e.g. from when is there a good chance theres hcg in your system? I'm excited!!xxxx


----------



## jemj

Hi everyone, I'm the same every single little symptom and I think it's pregnacy then af gets me. The sore bb's, feeling a bit sick, heartburn I should know better by now as it's been over 12 months but once you get one thing you seem to get them all. Gonna try and block them out this month of trying maybe relax myself a little and it will happen


----------



## beckahdee

i know! this is only my second month trying but i feel so wierd. and my oh is starting to convince me that i am pregnant lol

ive had CRAZY heartburn. random cramps. nauseas feeling my tummy. I also had such a crazy dream last night that i got 2 BFP! lol got me excited then i woke up lol.

Hey impatientmum, i think i messed up my dpo i think im more than what it says. but im still gonna count the 2ww from what it says!


----------



## beckahdee

I forgot to add that, if i dont get my BFP this cycle. im going to start temp charting. do you guys do that to?


----------



## belle254

hey beckahdee those symptoms sound promising! :happydance: let us know if you get any more:happydance:. i'm supposedly only a day or two in front of you so we'll be testing round the same time! I wish this 2ww would get a move on. 
As for temping, i've read about lots of ladies on here doing it but havent done it myself. if you give it a try and see how it goes i may consider doing it, especially if theres no sign of a bfp in the next few months :) xxxxxxx


----------



## jemj

I don't temp sounds to confussing for me. lol


----------



## beckahdee

belle254 said:


> hey beckahdee those symptoms sound promising! :happydance: let us know if you get any more:happydance:. i'm supposedly only a day or two in front of you so we'll be testing round the same time! I wish this 2ww would get a move on.
> As for temping, i've read about lots of ladies on here doing it but havent done it myself. if you give it a try and see how it goes i may consider doing it, especially if theres no sign of a bfp in the next few months :) xxxxxxx



i will for sure keep posting lol. i also realized yesterday i could eat enough food to feed 6 people LMAO but since this is only my 2nd cycle i think its just my head taking over lol but well see near the 25th. 

how about you, you got any symptoms?


----------



## newfielady

Well belle254, the clearblue test say you can test 5 days before your expected :af: . I've taken 2 test so far since we've been ttc and both were :bfn:. It's so crushing to see that 1 little pink line. :cry: I'm gonna wait until I start to show before I take the next one :haha:


----------



## bellaswedus

hey you guys, i am new to these forums and new to ttc. this is the second month only. i need ttc friends i realize as my bf gets annoyed when i talk way to much about it lol. it seems like you guys are a great group and that you are here frequently. i need that since, i go mad googling, reading and looking for symptoms. well i am not sure how this is really done but i think i am 6dpo. I am assuming that if i had the smiley face on the 8th of feb, on the 9th i had sharp pain on the right side of belly (which i am assuming is ovulation) so the 10th of feb would be 1dpo. right? if that is the case i have 6 days till i can test as the 21st of feb is when af would have showed up. i am hoping for her not to appear of course. i hope i can join you on this great but oh so frustrating ride. 6 days feels soooooooo far away. it seems like most of us will test around the same time +- a couple of days. please keep me posted on early syptoms you get. the only thing i have is a tiny litle pain when i touch my left nipple lol this is crazy i feel like i am searching for every possible clue. hahaha am i the only one?!


----------



## beckahdee

welcome:)

and no your not the only one lol. every possible ache, twinge, pain, i say its a symptom as this is only my second month to lol. my oh is the same way ill say i have a headache. and hell say thats a good thing!! trust me your not the only one.

i dont test till the 25thish if AF doesnt show up. which our fingers are crossed that it wont!!!


----------



## impatientmumm

Hey Bella - Welcome!! I'll be testing around 21st/22nd af is due 22nd so I'll see if I can hold out that long!!
I'm crazy sympton spotting, but so far I just cant shake this sicky feeling it seems to be every morning since saturday and every night before bed??? Heeartburn is drving me round the bend too at the moment - I just hope there will be a BFP after this at least then its worth feeling like this ha ha!

Beckah - I think I'm going to do the same and count with my ticker, how are you feeling??

Belle - do you have any symptons this cycle? when will you be testing, will you wait till af is late?
xxx


----------



## belle254

hi bellaswedus! poor you having just one sore nipple, that must be awkward!
i havent got much hope for this month i'm afraid, i just don't think we dtd enough! but i've had sharp pains and achiness in my ovary area for the last 2 days and since yesterday i've been a bit bloated and gassy (heehe tmi, sorry!) :blush: i'm supposedly 6dpo atm.
its soooooo hard to wait until af is late until testing, but i'm going to be really determinned this month and wait until atleast the 23rd (which is the day before the nasty witch is due!). This is only really my second cycle since coming of bc and it looks as though everything is settling into place (fingers crossed!). 
Anyone else got symptoms like these this month?
and :rofl: newfielady, i agree, its so crushing when you dont see two lines it makes you feel as though you want to bury your head in the sand and wait til a bfp comes along :) xxxxx


----------



## beckahdee

im kinda frustrating myself. 
cuz if i really truly think about it i dont feel anydifferent. its like im searching for symptoms. or every ordinary thing that i usually feel i keep saying its a symptom. Ive had heartburn really bad the last like 2mornings but i get heartburn alot either way. or my back being sore. the only thing i really notice is being really bloated, really hungry and very moody. 

Id be realllllly happy if i got a BFP but if i dont i think ill be okay with that since this is only our second month trying. and this is pretty much my first cycle actually tracking my cycle and ovulation and the days to have sex.

ugh and tonight we went to my friends house and my cousin had her baby there who like 7 months and i literally wouldnt let her go. but it kinda pissed me off. cuz she had her baby there while ppl were smoking weed in the house and drinking. me and my oh pretty much just stayed downstairs with baby. changed diapers, put her to bed. it really pissed me off. but it was one of the best nights. and seeing my oh actually with a baby and rocking her i started crying my eyes out lmao and i hate sterotypes and all those stupid teenage statistics but for somepeople its true. im sorry but like how i look at it when i have my baby i will in NO WAY put my baby in a situation like that. i would feel so bad putting my baby off onto someone else so i can go get high or go get drunk. 

and like the baby has everything for needs liek food, clothes, diapers but it still makes me sick and not saying she doesnt care about her baby but i know there are tons of people out there who would kill to have a baby and spend every waking moment with them.


WOW I AM SO SORRY! THIS IS ONE GIANT RANT!!!! IM SORRY! :(


----------



## impatientmumm

Rant away Beckahdee I completely agree with you, I have an issue with familys who smoke anything around a child!!
If you want to go out you'd get a babysitter surely!!!

At least we know our babies whenever they may come into the world will be cared for and loved dearly!!


----------



## bellaswedus

thank you guys for the warm welcome. i sure hope we all can get our bfp this month, but i guys it is hard to get that just after a couple of month of trying. but i am still crossing my fingers. i am 32 so it might be even harder first time trying. by the way what does dtd stand for? i agree that some people just don't think about what they put their kids through. weed around a baby doesn't sound right. she should have gotten a baby sitter. i hope she is not nursing the baby......

are your men open to talk about it as many times as you please? or do they get annoyed? mine gets bored if i mention the word of babies and getting pregnent to often. i try not to but gee i want to talk about it allllll the time :) 
how about your friends? i have the best friends in the world, most of them have kids and a 2 or 3 don't. but what drives me nuts is that i can't talk about it with any of them. just the mention of "ohh i can't wait to have a baby" gets the response: "don't stress about it, it will come when it comes". i can't stand that. i wish they just wanted to listen to my thoughts and feelings and not just tell me that. i know baby will come when it comes. but it is just nice to be able to ventilate about what i am going through to get there. so now i don't even mention it to any of them. well one of my girlfriends just had her first so she is more understanding. i am just glad i found this forum to get a chance to ventilate, and share every feeling with in this process. :) 
hope i didn't get you guys bored out by this.


----------



## belle254

:growlmad: i agree beckahdee! that is out of order, my dad used to smoke normal fags and weed around me and my sister (granted he did smoke outside but would come in shortly afterward!) when we were very little and he really regrets it now- he thinks its the reason why i had asthma and we both have a really low immune system :(
and don't worry bellaswedus, bnb is the one place where you can rant away about anything and we'll all be here to listen!
i'm very lucky in that respect as my two best friends are very baby orientated- one has a 5 month old and the other is 15 weeks pregnant, so we can talk about ttc and pregnancy all day long! but i understand that thats not the case with a lot of people. you can talk to us instead! 

plus if none of us get our bfp this month, we can talk about what we're going to try differently next month! it'll be a learning curve :winkwink:

p.s. can i ask what you all do for a living? i am a full time uni student finishing in may, and 2 weeks ago i left my job as a nursery nurse so am currently job hunting! xxxxxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

thank you belle :9 it makes me feel good that i can now talk to you guys. 

i am a full time graduate student and i will get my masters in management march 2012. what are you studying?


----------



## belle254

I'm studying for a BA hons degree in early childhood studies :) if i wanted i could go on to do a years more at uni and become a teacher, but i think i'm most probably going to be a childminder or private nanny. 
is it difficult doing a masters? xxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

I'm an Office Manager full time and I run my own bookkeeping business which I hope will still bring money in whilst I'm off on Maternity!!

I'm lucky my OH is probably more excited than I am about ttc, he loves talking about babies, we just recently became an aunty and uncle to a lovely niece and he has just fallen in love with her!

xx


----------



## beckahdee

I start in september for Child and Youth worker. or DSW still deciding lol.

im on my last weeeek waitt!! but i dont feel anxious lol. i almost feel like i want af to come and go that way i can start my next cycle and try harder/differently.

any new symptoms with any of you laddiess! :)
and are you all ttc#1?


----------



## beckahdee

i still tell my oh im lucky to have him. and i agree impatientmum. my oh is alsmot more excited than i am lol. 
-asking me everyday if i feel any different
he even tries to point out symptoms lmao its cute


----------



## impatientmumm

I think its really cute I also feel lucky because I think if he is this excited now he's going to be amazing when we have a little one!!

I've been feeling so sick for the past few days only in the morning and evening though - this morning I was dry retching (sorry if tmi) for no reason only just starting to feel normal now - I bloody hope this is pg sympton otherewise I'm coming down with something!!

Only 5 more days till testing day - but I might cave on Sundaylol!!

Anyone feeling the need to poas yet ha ha xx


----------



## belle254

oh yes im definitely fighting the need to poas at the mo! :haha: the only thing stopping me is knowing that if its negative ill be crushed and i dont want to put myself through that yet. the earliest im going to test is the 23rd, the day before af is due. :)
what about the rest of you? i've had no more unusual symptoms apart from a very strange dream last night, been sleeping really well and still being abit gassy :blush: xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Hehe, I love this forum. I don't think there is any such thing as TMI on here. Strange you can talk to complete strangers about things I would blush saying to my doctor haha. (then again the health care system here in town leaves something to be desired) If I gets my :bfp: I told my DH he has to bring my to the city near by for my doctors visits. :laugh2:
I can talk to my DH about it all day long. In fact, he will ask me if I haven't said anything. We are saying we are NTNP now. He's starting to doubt himself a bit now I think. We've been trying since September but it could have taken up to 3 months to get the pills out of my system the drs. say.
And yes, this will be #1. I'm 21, :wedding: Husband is 25.
I'm expecting :af: on the 1st of March. If dizzy or sudden dizziness is a symptom than I got it bad! I must have something. Dizzy, nausea, achey. :wacko:


----------



## belle254

those symptoms sound positive newfielady! especially the nausea! let us know if any more symptoms show up :thumbup: the one thing i cannot cope with is nausea. if i am sick, so be it. if i get a headache, i hide in bed until it goes. nausea? hell no! its so fustrating! :growlmad: xxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

belle nice job with and horns degree, keep up the good work. at times it is hard studying because i finished my bachelors degree 10yrs ago :) so it has been a long gap to go back to studying again. i guess the older i have gotten the more time it takes me to understand what i am reading :). but it is fun and getting a masters has been a goal if mine for as long as i can remember and this was a great time for me to start. 

impatiantemum so bookkeeping ha, maybe you can help me understand what i am currently studying. i am taking a class in accounting. i need to write a report on the difference of the different financial statements. a list of the different items that appear of them is at this level not a great answer of course :) damn it hihi but i have a difficult time understanding the cash flow statement. I have been able to compare the balance sheet to the income statement but i have a hard time comparing the cash flow statement to the other two :( belive me i have read about it but i still don´t get it. 
hahah sorry i know accounting is so far of what we disscuss here so no need to answer if you [email protected] feel like it :) 

becka, i don´t know if i am imagining it or if i am actually experiencing it but i have had some similar feelings in my belly like i did when i ovulated but much softer but only for a few hrs and then it dissapeared. i have also had very light headach but i don´t know if it is a lack of water. yes this is the first time ttc for me :) 

i think i might cave in just like you impatientmum and try on saturday or sunday. if it is negative then wait and see if af comes on monday and try again on tuesday. 

yes


----------



## belle254

Yeah bellaswedus it has been hard studying, especially since september i have been working 40 hours a week and studying full time but long distance! now im having a nice break whilst looking for another job :thumbup: 
i've noticed a lot more pains in my lower belly and ovary area (right and left side of lower belly) this month, last few days it was intense at times but had none yesterday. today theyve come back! not sure whether to take this as a positive sign or not?!?!
What do you think fellow ttc'ers? :huh: xxxx


----------



## beckahdee

i think it sounds good! im excited for you girls! :)

omg, wierdest thing ever happened to my last night but i keep thinking its in my head!!

so i got sick last night, out of no i was laying there and then i got this wierd taste in my mouth and next thing i know i was running to the washroom. and then k im gonna try and explain this lol

you know when ur like half asleep half awake but ur still dreaming. i had a dream i had 2 BFP and it was so real that when i semi woke up i grabbed my phone to call my oh then i truly woke up and juist texted him about my dream lol.

what date are you guys planning to text on? 
im gonna text on the 24th if AF doesnt show


----------



## beckahdee

so..right away i new i had to post and im saying sorry again for tmi ahead of time.

i justwent to the washroom and when i wiped i had lighting brown cm. could it be the beginning of my period? :(:(


----------



## impatientmumm

Hey Beckahdee that sounds like implantation to me not period - do you have any pms pains?
I think it looks like a very good sign!! I hope this is the start of your :BFP:

Bellaswedus - I'd be more than happy to help you if I can, private message me and give me more info on what you need and I'll do my best!

belle254 - could be a good sign, as long as af stays away you can only think positive

Well all the symptons I've been having over the past few days have completely gone and I just feel shattered but I think I'm coming down with my OH's cold - so roll on af and lets get going for next month!

xxx


----------



## belle254

aww booooo impatientmumm we dont like colds :hugs: and yeah beckahdee that sounds like implantation rather than af! as long as there was not a lot of it and no (tmi) red blood. let us know if you feel any different these next few days, its exciting :happydance: Apparently strange or lucid dreams are a symptom of pregnancy as well, though not as common as other symptoms.
I had a dream last night about being in the changing room of a swimming pool and getting a bfp :wacko: crazy stuff! 
Somethings happened to my ticker so im gunna go fix it, but apparently 6 days til i poas xxxxxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

hey you guys, so today when i have gone to pee (tmi) and whiped i see my pee mixed with blood. not a lot, just very light. what do you guys think, implantation bleeding or early period? i am 9dpo today and my af is supposed to arrive on monday.


----------



## beckahdee

So i woke up and nothing on my pad at all just when i wiped this morning it was red/clear so i believe i am out this month and the witchywitch got me :(

impatientmum - im currently getting over a cold. so its even harder to pinpoint if there symptoms or just my cold messing with my head! gett better sooon:) and you still neverr knoww!

belle254 - a swimming pool change room?? haha and ouu 6days u getting anxious?

belleaswedus - from the research i did last night after i had the same thing. they "say" around 9dpo thats when implantation happens/ but like belle254 said if it goes red it more than likely af!


----------



## impatientmumm

dont loose hope just yet bekahdee until af comes with full force I'm keeping my fingers crossed its still implantation for you.

I have had nothing like that at all - it may be a stupid question but do you need this to happen to be pregnant or is this something not everyone has??

Sounds good bellaswedus - hope this is implantation for you!!

Love the idea of finding out in a swimming pool changing room lol - hopefully its a little sign for you with ther dreams!!

Well my cold symptons have gone completely now and I've just got a tickly cough - bodies are very strange things!!!

My OH are going to see our week old niece tonight so excited - exept it makes me wnat our little bundle of joy even more!!! xxx


----------



## beckahdee

"Implantation bleeding is fairly common with pregnancy and maybe around twenty to thirty percent of women will have spotting at implantation and during early pregnancy. If you have some light spotting before your period would normally start this is not something to worry about and may be a sign of pregnancy.

Implantation happens about 9 days (range 6-12 days) after ovulation, and you can then have a typical BBT pregnancy chart. Most women report at most a few drops of blood -- maybe one to two small red or brown spots in the panties, Bleeding similar to a menstrual period is unlikely implantation bleeding."

https://www.babymed.com/implantation-bleeding

and i am fully concluding its af which means i also concluded my LP is very short 8 days. so next month hopefully is my month.

BUT my fingers are still crossed for you ladies!!!!!!! :):) 

and impatientmum i know what u mean! when i was with my cousin that night it made me want a little peanut even more !:D


----------



## belle254

ohh beckahdee :( :hugs: don't take my word for it! is it heavy like an af or just when you wipe? sorry if asking for tmi :blush: my not be too late! baby might just be burying deep!
and yep im 8dpo today and getting excited, though i dont have much hope for this month. i am feeling sore though... in the face! my 6 year old brother was playing on the wii earlier and i leant down to give him a cuddle and he smacked me in the face with the controller! there's pain all down my cheekbone and its bright red :( ahh lovely children!
xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I've got some new symptoms for you. I'm starting to worry that it might just be in my head to think I may be pregnant but these things are happening to me!! I'm always sleepy. I just don't want to get out of bed.:coffee: I have put on a bit of weight. (5-7lbs) No sure if that's relevant or not lol. :blush: And I brushed my teeth this morning and again after lunch and both times I was spitting blood! Just red. What do you think!


----------



## beckahdee

belle254- aww your poor face:( and yeh its heavy just like af:( and keeeep up hope till the witch shows!! hopefully she wont!:)

newfielady - is ur ticker accurate for how many dpo? 

also i got 2 questions for yous lol just me being curious lol

Im not married, but we both know we'll marry eachother in the future lol and i still live with my dear parents lol

are you girls married? 
do you live with oh?


----------



## belle254

those are good signs newfielady! obviously bad news about the bleeding gums- ouch :wacko: 
And never mind beckahdee, onwards and upwards! :hugs: you going to do anything different this month? And in answer to your question, i live with my OH (he's a year and a half younger than me at 19) and his mum. We intend to get married after we've had children, so that they can be at the wedding!
What about the rest of you girls? Beckahdee does your OH live with you? 
xxxxxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

becka next month right. 
belle when do you test?
i live with my boyfriend, but we are not married. most likely we won't ever marry :) i am from sweden and he is from norway and it is very rare that people get married before kids. i would love to but he thinks that marrige is just a pice of paper lol which it obviously is but a nice memory. we will see if he changes his mind in the future but not a biggie if he doesn't. his younger brother is getting married this next summer so maybe he will get tempted :) 
hope you all are feeling well and i wish you a wonderful weekend. i am so glad i found you guys and this forum.


----------



## newfielady

Sorry girls, I had to cut my post short. The in-laws showed up and tey don't know we're ttc. We're keeping it a surprise. My parents have 3 grandchildren already but DH is their only child so this will be their first grandbabby!
I can still taste that metalicly blood taste in my mouth  My gums will bleed sometimes but not very often. Usually when I buy a new toothbrush but not like that!
And I think my ticker is right, I had:af:on the 1st of Feb and am expecting one the 1st of March. My cycles are usually right on.
We are married. :hugs: We got married in 09. It will be 2 years in June. And we own our own home (that's hard to read lol) DH built an apartment downstairs and my parents are renting it. lol. Tenets are tenets to me lol. :thumbup:


----------



## belle254

i test in 3/4 days! :happydance: :yipee: couldnt come any quicker! still having a few pains and bit bloated and gassy! thats it at the mo though. 
what about the rest of you still waiting to test? hope you have a good weekend xxxxxxx


----------



## beckahdee

belle254 - well last cycle i was using clear blue opk but the line ones. so today i just bought the smiley face ones, and this cycle im going to actually take folic acid. and im still debating if im gonna try temps.

and i dont live with oh, but we kinda switch houses every week but as soon as i get my BFP then well move into to an appartment!


I am so excited for you guys!!!!!! and my fingers are still crossed for yous :D


----------



## bellaswedus

i have the same symptoms as you :) but like you said it is how it feels before af so i have no clue what to think. i am hoping that we will get our bfp. i am testing again tomorrow morning so every other day. 

becka if af shows her face i am going to start temping as well. i have the smiley face one as well i think they are much better :)


----------



## belle254

I'm getting more and more impatient as the wait gets shorter! Still feel a bit bloated and gassy and had lots of cm today. sorry if tmi :blush: i feel like i can tell you girls anything on here its great! 
How're you all doing this weekend? Beckahdee you excited about trying again this month? xxxx


----------



## beckahdee

Yeah i am, cuz i feel like i know more then i did 2 weeks ago when i ovulated! im gonna start temps tomorrow i bought a pregnancy books its great i couldnt put it down lol 

belle254 - only 4 days till testing!!! you think you got it this month !! :):):)


----------



## belle254

No i really don't beckahdee! it would be an absolute miracle, seriously. got heartburn tonight though, its horrible! am 9dpo today, am probably going to test on 21st, then again if af doesn't come on the 24th :)
temping all sounds a bit complicated to me, i may consider it if nothing happens next month! Bet you want it to be ovulation time already beckahdee! xxxx


----------



## beckahdee

i do!!!! and tempting isnt complicated. you temp every morningbefore you get out of bed. and it will go up when u ovulate and if it says high after ovulation then your pregnant. tempting doesnt really tell u anything except track when u ovulate and how long ur LP is. i believe lol 

and eh AF hasnt shown yet so keeep your hopes up!:)


----------



## bellaswedus

hey you guys, i tested this morning but got a bfn :( af will probably then show up tomorrow. but i am still hoping that she won't. so i woke up at 4am this morning to pee then woke up again at 6.30am which is when i did the test. is a 2hr gap fine when preforming the test or to short? 

belle i think heartburn is a good sign.
becka please keep me posted on what time of the day you test and the temp you get.


----------



## impatientmumm

hey girls I'm a bit gutted this weekend I bought some first response early tests and did one yesterday which should have been 10 dpo - it was negative and stupidly I was tearful when I saw the result - I guess if it is negative at 10 dpo I'm definitely out this month??

AF is due Tuesday so I'll guess we'll see!

Me and OH live together I guess we might get married one day but neither of us is that interested - I do like the idea of getting married when we have kids so they can be there!

Beckah I'm sorry the witch got you but next month will be your month!

Belle I'm getting excited for you to test!!

GL Bellaswedus - Let us know your results 

xxxx


----------



## belle254

Ahhh impatientmumm don't think like that! you're only what, 11dpo today? loads of women dont get bfps if they're pregnant until past the day their af is due! You're still in the game! :yipee: You had many symptoms? last couple of days?
I still know i haven't got much chance this month, eager for the dreaded witch to come so i can get on with it! I hate hate hate waiting!!! ](*,) xxxxxx
P.S was my OH's birthday yesterday, he turned 19! He woke up and and went "how old am i? oh yeah, 19, but i feel so old :(" i thought that was a weird thing to say lol. crazy men!


----------



## bellaswedus

impetientmum and belle none of us are really out until af shows up. i think belle is right not everyone gets a bfp even the day after af was supposed to show. so lets keep all our figers crossed and hope that all or one of us will get a bfp. :)


----------



## belle254

amen bellaswedus! i keep getting a bad back this week but i think that's more down to sitting in a weird position on the bed with the laptop than pregnancy :rofl: OH is making me watch star wars at the moment :wacko: what are the rest of you up to this weekend? xxxxxxx


----------



## beckahdee

Yeah i forgot to buy a thermometer today so i gotta wait till tuesday. im pretty much finishing up AF so BD soon! lol its hard going like a week of sex everyday then to a week without sex haha 

and you guys arent out until AF comess!!!!

belle- tell ur oh happy bday. did he go to the bars or anything?

do your parents know your ttc?


----------



## bellaswedus

happy b-day to your bf belle. so all day i have been having on and off cramping i don't know if it is af coming or it is a sign, we will see. how are you all feeling? 
wishing af to stay away :)


----------



## belle254

bellaswedus- i have cramps too! feels like af is on its way, should be due between now and thursday. had an argument with OH last night so stomped out and slept on the sofa, got a reaaaaaaally sore back this morning so regretting it now! :growlmad: was going to test today but because of the cramps i'm going to wait til tomorrow.
beckahdee- good luck with the temping! OH isn't really the social type so we went food shopping, had take away and visited family! And no haha our families don't know we're ttc! Think they'd try and put us off, even though they'd be happy deep down. They'd feel like they had a parental duty to tell us not to, which is really annoying but i can understand why! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beckahdee

Yeah our parents dont know either. but before we started ttc i got on the topic of pregnancy with my mom and was just talking about how my cousin is pregnant so i was like "what if i told you i was prengnat" and her response was "i dont wanan answer that cuz if it say i would be upset at first then okay with it. your prob. gonna go do it." 

and then my oh mom. she just keeps talking about how she wants a grandchild and after our romantic weekend and we got back her response was "did u make me any grandbabies" 

so i figure at first theyll be upset and my dad will prob. be pissed but i know theyll be happy.


----------



## impatientmumm

yeah my parents know but my oh parents dont know - my parents are desperate for grand children!! 

How is everyone this week - anyone feel really positive about this month?

xxxx


----------



## belle254

impatientmumm iv just noticed you're due your af soon aren't you? 1 day til testing! have you tested at all yet? i've got loads of symptoms at the mo but cant decide whether they're pregnancy or period related!
If :witch: hasn't arrived tomorrow i'm going to test :) xxx


----------



## newfielady

Hey Girls. How are you this (snowy) morning? :D The only symptoms that are staying with me are fatigue & achey. But (tmi here) I have been having thick cm the past couple days and last night and this morning there has been a little blood! Very little but enough for me to notice (I watch it like a hawk lol) I have a few pains in my stomach but not like Aunt flow. Plus it's way to early for that old witch. What do you think?


----------



## bellaswedus

hi girls, yes my mum knows but that is it. so it is going to be a surprise. have you all thought of how you will tell your family when you get your bfp? i mean are you going to surprise by doing something fun like semding a tshirt with the worlds best grandmum etc. hmm we have thought about it but not yet decided. but we probably want them all to know at once. like i told you earlier we are both from europe but currently living in US for a couple of yrs, so most likely we will call on skype together and tell them at once :) in what country do you all live? 

i am just like you belle i can't decide if it is af symptoms or pregnency. today is the day af is supposed to show, i am hoping not. 

impetientmum are you testing today or waiting longer? don't forget to tell us when you do test. if af doesn't show i will test tomorrow. 

so girls when you test does your oh want to see the result at the same time as you? mine does :) once i have peed (tmi) during the wait i tell him to come into the bathroom and we sit and wait together. 
i sooooooo hate the waiting, i have a hard time concentrating on my studys. 

newfielady, those symptoms sound all good, we are crossing our fingers that af won't show. :)


----------



## belle254

That sounds good newfielady! Sounds like it could be an implantation bleed! You feel like this is your month? Just noticed that most of us are at different stages in our cycles- its interesting to see what we all go through every month :D
Can i ask where you're all from? E.g. UK, US etc xxxxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1295848800;0;28;11


----------



## bellaswedus

how do these tickers work?


----------



## newfielady

I hoped that what it was. Soon as I seen it I though to myself, I got to get on BNB and tell the girls. haha. Since I got laid off I don't see many people.:haha: I'm from Newfoundland (Shocker newfielady lol) Canada. I think I've already said our parents don't know. If my mom-in-law knew were were ttc she's have a nursery done at her house now. lol. She's like that, and with my DH being her only child :dohh: We got 2 little plaques to give them when we kind out. They say welcome to nanny and poppy's. <3 
We all are in different stages of our cycles. lol. Funny..:shrug:


----------



## belle254

Lol i just had a conversation with my sister who's younger than me and is travelling at the moment, and told her that me and OH are ntnp, and she was like WHAAAAAT. think i shocked her a little bit :rofl: she seemed excited though!
it's really miserable here today, really wet and cloudy and horrid :( pyjama day! xxx


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing. I've just entered my 2ww but I'm excited to see that some of you may be testing in the next day or 2 here's to BFP this month xxx


----------



## belle254

thanks jem, you think your tww is going to drag out? i hope it goes quick for you! :thumbup: i am testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## newfielady

Hi jemj. With us to keep you entertained your 2ww won't seem so long.:rofl: 
Make sure you post your results!!


----------



## belle254

Can i ask if anyone here envisions what they're going to buy for their LO when they eventually get pregnant? Having a best friend with a 5 month old is a very bad influence on me! Last week i dragged her into a pram shop and we had fun road-testing all the buggies :rofl: it was amazing! i'm in love with the quinny buzz 3 at the moment, in black or dark blue. Anyone else like this? Or is it just me that's going insane? :headspin: xxxx


----------



## jemj

Don't think my 2ww will drag that much my kitchen flooded this weekend so will be redecorating and I'm off to visit my mum and step dad this weekend as well as celebrating my Oh birthday this wed. 

Belle254 i can't wait to get my bfp so I can go shopping great excuse to spend money without feeling guilty as your buying for someone else. So excited for you to test are you?


----------



## newfielady

haha. I keep "window shopping" online. I could have the nursery decorated and the child clothed and feed for at least 2 years. haha. Everything is so cute so it makes shopping even more fun. :)
I'm getting this when I find out for sure. :D https://www.cafepress.ca/+rather_hunting_with_daddy_organic_baby_bodysuit,401392848


----------



## newfielady

I was just on countdowntopregnancy.com recording my symptoms. I went from 18 symptoms on 0 dpo to 21 symptoms on 6 dpo. Just thought it was interesting.


----------



## belle254

thats interesting newfielady! how many dpo are you now? i'm roughly about 11 today. i love that vest its gorgeous :cloud9: 
and bellaswedus you put the code for your ticker in your signature. you have to go to your main menu, click on customize profile, click on signature and put it in there. hopefully it should work :thumbup: let us know xxxxx


----------



## jemj

newfielady said:


> haha. I keep "window shopping" online. I could have the nursery decorated and the child clothed and feed for at least 2 years. haha. Everything is so cute so it makes shopping even more fun. :)
> I'm getting this when I find out for sure. :D https://www.cafepress.ca/+rather_hunting_with_daddy_organic_baby_bodysuit,401392848

How cute x


----------



## bellaswedus

belle254 said:


> thats interesting newfielady! how many dpo are you now? i'm roughly about 11 today. i love that vest its gorgeous :cloud9:
> and bellaswedus you put the code for your ticker in your signature. you have to go to your main menu, click on customize profile, click on signature and put it in there. hopefully it should work :thumbup: let us know xxxxx

thank you belle but where is my signature? sorry i am kind of slow on these things.


----------



## belle254

its ok :thumbup: your signature is what appears in your reply box after you write something, like my in my signature there are 2 tickers, a ttc one and an anniversary one. does that help? xxxxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

ok sorry i meant how do i get to menu?


----------



## bellaswedus

ok so lets see if it works. :)


----------



## newfielady

You used the wrong code that time bellaswedus. You're on the right track. :D I'm 6 DPO :thumbup:


----------



## bellaswedus

ok lets try again :)


----------



## bellaswedus

thank you so much guys :) but what if af doesn't show today?


----------



## newfielady

If af doesn't show then I guess you should test bellas. :happydance:
TMI alert! I still got a little bleeding here. Not enough to even bother with a pad/pantlyiner. Mild cramp/discomfort in my lower belly/ovary region. Would this be the norm for implantation bleeding?:shrug:


----------



## beckahdee

Im from ontario canada ! :) and i cant wait to hear about your BFP since you WILL get them!!! lol

and i know what you mean! im always looking in the baby sections when i go shopping and say my kid is going to wear that my kid is going to have that toy lol


----------



## jemj

newfielady said:


> If af doesn't show then I guess you should test bellas. :happydance:
> TMI alert! I still got a little bleeding here. Not enough to even bother with a pad/pantlyiner. Mild cramp/discomfort in my lower belly/ovary region. Would this be the norm for implantation bleeding?:shrug:

It sounds like implantation bleeding but I've never experienced it. As it seems too early to be AF, Fx for you hun x


----------



## belle254

Yep we'll all be watching and waiting with baited breath :happydance: I am going to test tomorrow mid morning if af doesn't arrive, even though technically i'll still be one day early. i really doubt i've got it this month, i just want to get on to next month's trying! wish me luck, i will report back as soon as i've tested :winkwink::winkwink: xx
p.s. the heartburn i've got at the mo is killing me :cry:


----------



## bellaswedus

newfielady it sounds like it is imp.bleeding. that is awsome :) 

belle how many dpo are you?


----------



## belle254

bellaswedus i am 11dpo today which will make me 12dpo tomorrow when i test xx


----------



## bellaswedus

i am crossing my fingers and toes for you to get a bfp tomorrow. let us know as soon as you test :) i will do the same as i will test tomorrow again. so far no af and it is 5.30pm so i am hoping she won't show up :) good luck girly.


----------



## bellaswedus

impetientmumm are you testing with us tomorrow? let us know. x


----------



## belle254

ahh girls got a big fat :bfn: :cry: knew it would happen as didn't expect it to happen this month but it's still crushing to not see two lines! I had a really strange dream last night where i went into labour at 30 weeks and hadn't bought my pram yet (very unlike me!) and was panicking! :haha:
How about you bellaswedus, how did you get on? xxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Hey girls I just wanted to give you alittle update sorry if I go on Im an emotional wreck for no reason really!

Ok so yesterday my cold hit its peak and I ended up leaving work early as I felt so tired - my lower back was aching non stop and got particularly painful before bed so I thought oh well af is on her way on time (which I was kind of pleased avout to have regular cycles). I then went onto not getting a wink of sleep last night after being doubled up in cramping pain all across my stomach - my mum has had a history of endemetriosis (however you spell it) and immediately I thought I had it I dont know a lot about it but i do know it makes you struggle to conceive. Anyway after a night of no sleep I have spent the morning in the doctors surgery being internally examined and swabs taken - the doctor seems to have put my mind at rest that there is nothing to worry about at the moment and just to monitor this af and my next cycles he hopes its just painful periods - the one thing keeping me sane is I'm not overly heavy (sorry if TMI) just normal at the moment.

I phoned in work to tell them I wasnt coming in to be told by my assistant that she is pregnant which is obvioulsy wonderful news and I'm offer the moon for her but it just wasnt what I needed to hear when I feel so down about ttc at the moment.

I'm so sorry if I put a horrible downer on all of your days so far - anyway cheer me up and tell me how you are all feeling and tell me test results - I want to hear your BFP news!!!! - I know I said about my assistant but I cant talk to her about what I'm going through so I promise I will be over the moon for all of you so please tell me good news

xxx


----------



## newfielady

Ah, that's too bad about your :bfn: belle. And I know, it's awful to see that one little pink line:cry:
And impatient, holy crow! Let us know who it goes. Hopefully it is just a bad period. I know when I first cam of my BCP I had one wicked period that took me off work and everything. Sharp shooting pain, cramping and I remember not sleeping that night. I haven't had another one like that before of since. Hopefully it passes for you too.:hugs:
My bleeding has stopped as of late last night.:blush: Yesterday I had to explain to my DH what implantation bleeding was. I didn't want to because I'm afraid to get his (and my) hopes up. But even he said, "Isn't this really early for you to be bleeding?" :haha: I guess I'll have to wait and see. :help:


----------



## bellaswedus

goodmorning girls. belle sorry to hear about your bfn but it is still to early to be out, plus your af is not due until 1-2more days. :) 

i am sorry to hear about your pain impietientmum, i hope it was nothing serious. but have you gotten your af yet? because could the cramping also be a sign of pregnency? did you do a test at the doctors? i know what you mean when findig out about others pregnency, you are happy but wish it could come your way as well. as i am 32yrs of age i have seen this so man times. but one day it will be our turn as well. 

newfielady i can almost bet you that you are pregnent. bleeding this early could be nothing but that implantation bleeding. yeah that is awsome. can't wait until you test. 

well girls also i did the test and got a freaking bfn grrr pissed me off but still no af, i am today 13dpo and it is 30cd. i normally have 28cd. i will test again on thursday if af doesn't show. what do you guys think? 

belle are you testing again or waiting it out? let us know.


----------



## newfielady

Thanks bellaswedus. I can't wait to test either now. :D I did my symptoms again this morning and I'm up to 22. Yesterday was 21 and 1dpo was 18. We've been npnt/ttc since Sept/Oct so this could be our month. I would test again on Thursday if af doesn't show for sure bellaswedus. Hopefully someone has a :bfp: to report to us. :haha:


----------



## belle254

Fingers crossed someone getsa :bfp: :D And yep i'm going to test again every day now until af arrives, i've waited this long and am now letting go of my insane urges to pee on sticks every second! :rofl: Keep us updated bellaswedus and impatientmumm, and bet you're excited now newfielady! getting closer!!
just took my little brother swimming and couldn't help but think "this would be lovely when pregnant..." lol INSANE xxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

good luck belle i am crossing my fingers for you. i will wait until thursday to see if the witch shows before i test again. let us know how it goes tomorrow. x


----------



## jemj

Good luck ladies, fx for you I've been hoping all day that there will be some BFP on here. I know about the urge to POAS I can't wait to start testing I think i by a test everytime I go out shopping so have a good stock for when I am closer to af being due.


----------



## belle254

lol Jem i think IC's and other tests are my biggest buy on ebay so far! :dohh: Had some twinges today and bad back, but went swimming with my little bro and feel a lot better now! maybe all my aches and pains are due to lack of exercise :rofl: but also broke out in spots today, i hope thats not a sign of af :( xxx


----------



## beckahdee

impatientmum- i hope everything works out for you and it was nothing serious.

andd girls dont count yourself out till af shows her ugly facee!!! im fingers are still crossed for all of you!!! :):)


----------



## newfielady

Well ladies, I thought the bleeding had stopped but it's still there a little. It's such a small amount, not even close to a light day in my period. I've been reading up on it and this is normal. It can last up to 3 days apparently :( But I'm having cramps to, off and on all day. Hard, pinching cramps. Hope this lets off soon. It's still to early to be af.


----------



## belle254

i really bet its implantation newfielady! we'll be wishing hard for you the next few weeks!! :hugs: no af this morning, so it must be due tomorrow. actually forgot to test this morning *gasp*! so will test later on today. 
Bellaswedus you still waiting until thursday? Good on you for waiting so long! xxx


----------



## newfielady

Bad news girls. I'm almost positive this is a chemical pregnancy. The blood has picked up and now I am passing big dark clots. (tmi sorry).:cry:


----------



## bellaswedus

hi girls i couldn't wait until tomorrow so tested again and again the answer is BFN :(. but i don't get it, because today i am 14dpo. i got of bcp in nov. my first period took some time to come but after it has been a perfect 28days, which is how it used to be before i got on bcp and during. i guess this waiting game is going to be past 2weeks, darn. i have no symptoms exept litle twinges a few times, but not as major as a few days ago. also the one poor soar nipple hehe

belle i am so curios as how it is going to turn out for you :) let us know. good luck girley. 

newfielady, what is a chemical pregnency? is that an early mc? are you sure, maybe a good idea to go to the doctor......if this is bad news i am sorry to hear. :( let us know how you are and feel. 

becka are you getting exited, soon you get to try it again. wish i could get af or a positiv. this waiting is killing me. 

if i am not pregnet now then we will continue in march but then we have decided to take a break in april to get back on track again in may because we don't want to give birth on x-mas or new years eve :) is that weird? we just figured that when the baby gets older he/she would want friends around to celebrate her/his birthday and around that time most people are gone or busy. so i am hoping to be pregnent NOW :)


----------



## impatientmumm

Hey girlies

Well I am feeling slightly better today - I have to wait for the results of the swabs to come back but I'm just keeping my fingers crossed it is just painful periods.

Anyway, OH and I talked last night and we both think for the sake of my sanity we will move to NTNP as I am getting so stressed about falling quickly and this month I was really down about it!

So I'll guess it will happens when it happens!

sorry to hear about your bfn bellaswedus but your still not out till af comes.

Belle hows it going??


----------



## newfielady

Hey Girls.
Yes BellaS a chemical pregnancy is a very early miscarriage. I won't be going to the doctors here unless something Major happens. Mom was a nurse, I'm more likely to go to her first lol. The doctors here are useless. And besides that, there's no women Doctors here. So I have to go out of town for a Doctors appointment of "that nature". I understand what you mean about Christmas or New years. I would prefer not too as well. Plus think how expensive it would get with a Birthday right on top of the holidays. 
We have also decided to move into ntnp. It's what we started out at but somehow moved into ttc. So now we are just going to not think about it to much and just go with the flow (so to speak).


----------



## belle254

oh newfielady :hugs::cry: i'm sure it will happen eventually!
well i think i'm well and truly out as i'm 13dpo today and tested :bfn: mid morning today. Af is due tomorrow and i think its definitely coming cause ive been crampy all day. Never mind girls! onwards and upwards! i guess if ntnp means you're doing it all naturally without clomid, pre-seed, medical intervention or charting, i guess im ntnp too :) my eagerness to be pregnant kind of changes it to ttc, but hey ho.
When shopping today which made me feel happier after the :bfn:
How're you all feeling at the mo? Impatientmumm and newfielady do you reckon you'll be able to take a stress-free\relaxed approach? Good luck to you! xxx


----------



## newfielady

I'm actually feeling a lot better now. In my mind that is, my body is still aching lol. But I have set my mind to ntnp. We got eager to belle and that what bumped us up to ttc as well. haha. We all have something in common I think. My husband has been saying to me the past couple of months to just relax and when it happens it will happen. So I think he's right (don't tell him) We're doing renovations on our home now and we're planning a holiday for the summer so we're just going to take a more relaxed approach to it. and enjoy all the :sex: along the way :haha:
We're going "to the city" tomorrow so I'll get a therapy shop in then. lol. Shopping does make you feel better and my hubby promise me some new fish for my aquarium. :D


----------



## impatientmumm

yeah I think this time round I will definitely be taking a much more relaxed approach - to be honest last month I didnt do any opks, charting or any of that - however I must have talked about ttc EVERY day ALL day so this time I am going to throw myself into work and having fun with friends and OH and try not to think about ttc too much and as you say newfielady enjoy all the:sex: :blush:

I'll relax even more when I get my swab results back!!

Belle I hope af stays away for you hun and this is your month!!


----------



## belle254

Aww well good on you both of you :) I dont think it helps that i quit my job last month without another one to go to so all i've got to do at the moment is job-hunting, which isn't exactly thrilling! I've had so much time on my hands i cant help but come on bnb and research which pram i'm going to buy... :blush:
Are you all at work at the mo or finished for the day? xxxxx


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies I hope things work out for you with being more relaxed. I wish I could be more like you but I say to my OH everytime I get a BFN that I'm giving up and not gonna try but I just can't. Hope you have better luck than me and whatever we're all doing leads to our BFP.


----------



## newfielady

When I look at the next post and see the little bed going :sex: I have to laugh. :D You know you girls are the first people I could talk to about having lots of :sex: with out someone saying "OMG are you serious" or "Really, every day?" :haha:
impatient's post made me smile. It sounds funny but we have to remember to enjoy the sex for the pleasure part and not think "I hope this makes a baby" lol.
I got laid-off belle. The restaurant where I worked got sold and the new owner tried to treat me like crap because she didn't like me. So I called the labor board lol after I got laid off. But since business was slowing down this time of year she had a valid reason to lay me off. But I'm glad because I didn't like it there after the new owner moved in. And now I'm drawing my EI and in September I'm going to do some online courses. :D


----------



## beckahdee

like belle254 said up and onwards:)

im and getting so anxious lol. af left yesterday so in about 5 days ill be starting my opks. lol

me and my oh are in the middle of ttc and ntnp lol we still have sex just to have sex lol but when i know im gonna ovulate we just do it more lol 

i look back to last year when we were using protection. and how many times i would freak if the condom broke and assume right away i was pregnant lol and now that were trying its like. i just wait not scared at all lol


----------



## belle254

Yeah beckahdee i know what you mean! I remember like 2 or 3 years ago I used to get so freaked when there was even a slightly possibility that i was preggers and remember feeling sad when i found out i wasn't. With hindsight that was probably when i started wanting a child. Hey atleast i managed to wait til now!
Sorry about being laid of newfielady, sounds like it was a good thing anyway! Crap employers! The manager at my last job was an arse too! :growlmad:
When do you get your swab results impatientmumm? xxxxx


----------



## belle254

P.S. dreaded :af: didn't arrive today girls! am off to uni to do some studying but will test later (at 14dpo) and report back xx


----------



## beckahdee

Yay:) i cant wait!!. your gonna be going insane all day hahaha


----------



## impatientmumm

Belle I want to know now - Im so excited for you!!

Won't get my results till next week now - i think they said it can take 7 days - but feeling loads better today, af came full forrce today much heavier and (sorry girls) very red, whereas the past couple of days have been light and brown - I think my body didnt get rid of everything last month and it may have been so painful as it has been trying to get rid of leftovers and new stuff (if any of this makes sense??)

GL Beckahdee this month - I'm really interested to see how things go this month with opks and temping - I might try this on my nest cycle after this one.
xxx


----------



## newfielady

Good morning girls. (I've slept in lol) I was thinking about charting my temps, just to see if I am actually ov when I think I am. After all, I'm only going on when I SHOULD be ov according to my menstrual cycle.


----------



## belle254

That sounds like a good idea newfielady! so far i've been going on when i'm 'predicted' to ovulate rather than actual temping. 
I'm quite confused i'm afraid cause i did a test 10 minutes ago and it was negative, even though af was due today. i am roughly 14dpo so surely if i was pregnant it would show up by now. I guess the :witch: is just being a tease :) fingers crossed she comes soon so i can get on with it! Thanks for being so supportive girls xxx


----------



## beckahdee

eh keep your hopes up belle254! you never know! 


I think the way to ovulate drags on just as much as the 2ww to test!!


----------



## belle254

It does beckahdee! lots and lots and lots of waiting :dohh: but us girls are here to make the wait more fun! i've bought some cheapo opks off the internet that should arrive in the next few days- i am going to squash my addiction to peeing on pregnancy tests and use opks instead :yipee:

Anyone been watching one born every minute? Do you have it on tv in your countries? xxx


----------



## belle254

still no af ](*,) x


----------



## impatientmumm

:test: Test!!


----------



## belle254

I've been testing for the last few days impatientmumm but they keep coming back negative! i had cramps yesterday and twinges this morning but still no af. Havent tested today so will go do that when i next need to pee :)
How're you getting on at the mo? xx


----------



## newfielady

Drives you crazy doesn't it belle. Hope you get your :bfp:! I haven't heard of that show you mentioned but then again, I don't watch much tv. :D 
The bleeding tapered off last night. So I'm still not sure what to call it but I've labeled it :af: 
I starting taking my temp this morning. It was 97.4 so that indicates I am pre-ovulation. So this must have been :af: then?


----------



## belle254

It might be newfielady, i guess youll have to go with your gut instinct! Hopefully this is your month! We'll all be crossing our fingers and toes for you! xxx


----------



## belle254

Another :bfn: here, just a case of waiting for af i suppose :)


----------



## bellaswedus

Hi girls, so yesterday i did the test and hyras what it was BFP we were really happy and had a great day. We planned to tell the world today. Well at least our parents, siblings, best friends. Then this morning I did another test and guess what it came out as a bfn :( I thought something is wrong and we went out and bought two different kind brands and both came bfn. I have no clue what happened. Still no af. We are very bummed out. 

I hope all of you are doing well. Bell keep us updated.


----------



## belle254

Aww bellaswedus! could it have been a false positive or crappy hpt? thats rubbish! :hugs: it must be horrible to see that and then a bfn and be so confused :( maybe you should test tomorrow, you're not out yet! xx


----------



## bellaswedus

i don't know belle., but i did the test with clearblue digital so it spelled out pregnent. then 2 out the three negatives were also clearblue and then one was first response but we will wait and see. i just think i am out now thought. think af is messing with my head. i will just go on and start with ovulation test to see if i do ovulate. today would have been cd 5 so in a couple of day i will start with that process again. appearently one can ovulate without having a period. 

how are you feeling? are you excited because now you are late with af. could be that you test positiv in a few days. some ppl don't get a positive until 2weeks late appearently. GL girlie.


----------



## newfielady

Ah Bella, that's too bad. I was so excited for you when I seen that :bfp: in your post and then I read down through it.:cry: But like Belle said, you're not out yet. GL to you. :thumbup:


----------



## bellaswedus

thank you newfielady. we'll see what happens. we are going to try tomorrow as well. i am soooooooooo bummed :( thank you for all your support girls.


----------



## belle254

But clearblue tests arent as sensitive are they? So if you came up pregnant on one and not on higher snesitivity ones... its weird :wacko: i can see why youre confused! fingers crossed that youll get a bfp in a few days.
And i dont think i am bellaswedus, i'm late but definitely over 14 dpo now so it should show up if i am pregnant. am still testing every day just to put my mind at rest. xxx


----------



## newfielady

Any news from you girls? I'm charting my temps now and and back to :sex: ah, "trying". :haha: How are you girls today?


----------



## belle254

Hey newfielady, are you sure what you had was af then?
And im getting really fustrated, af still hasnt turned up. i guess it must be a long cycle cause im getting bfns every morning and earlier i tried an opk just for the sake of it and there was the faintest of lines, only could just see it :wacko: So don't know what that means! xxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

hi girls, 

here is an uppdate i went this morning to the er and sure enought i was 5weeks preggo but with very low pregnency hormone on top of that i started bleeding very tiny at the most the size of a nickle. the doctor thinks that it will go to become a mc unfortunatly. also they did ultrasound and had not that great news. i have intermural fibroids that is 11cm big, which is probably the reason for the mc. so since i moved to the us just 6month ago and don't have an ob gyn he told me to call one on monday (he gave me the number) and make an appointment immidietly. i am so scared after reading a bunch of stories online that i will never be able to go through a whole pregnency and just always mc. i will keep you guys updated. i am so bummed out about the intermural fibroids news. i have cried my eyes out. monday feels so far away. please keep me in your prayers ladies. x


----------



## bellaswedus

i am so sorry i don't mean to be selfcentered. how are you guys? how did it go for you belle?


----------



## belle254

Aww bellaswedus im sorry about your news :cry::hugs: I bet you will still be able to carry a baby to full term, though i dont know much about what youve got. Good luck with the ob gyn xxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I'm with Belle, I don't know much about your condition but I'm sure it'll work out for you. Let us know how it turns out.:hugs:
And Belle, I'm not sure about :af:. I just figure I wait a couple of weeks and see what happens. My temps are on the low side and that indicates I'm pre-ovulation. :dohh:


----------



## belle254

Thanks newfielady! Its just so fustrating waking up and af hasnt turned up AGAIN. I suppose i only came off the pill in December so its possible that my cycles are a bit irregular. Sooooooo annoying when you just want to get on with it!
Do you have a rough idea of when youre going to ovulate? Do you think this is going to be your month?! xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

That's true. The pill keeps you regular so you don't really know what to expect after you come off them.
And according to my charts, (I use mymonthlycycles.com so useful :D) :af: was expected on March the 1st usually lasts 5-6 days and I would have ov on the 15th. So I would have been fertile from the 12th to the 16th. But if what I just had was :af: then I _should_ be fertile from the 4th to the 8th, with ov on the 7.:wacko:


----------



## newfielady

Intramural Fibroids and Infertility

Normally, intramural fibroids have no effect on fertility and pregnancy. However, in about 3% of women, these uterine fibroids are linked with infertility. Women who have multiple intramural fibroids or very large fibroids may find conceiving troublesome.

Intramural fibroids can prevent sperm from entering the uterine cavity, particularly when the fibroids are located at the cervix. These fibroids can also enlarge the uterine cavity, thereby increasing the distance that sperm need to travel to reach the fallopian tubes. Additionally, intramural fibroids may affect the uterusâ&#8364;&#8482; ability to contract, which has a direct impact upon sperm migration and ovum transport.

Implantation of the embryo can also be inhibited by intramural fibroids as they distort the uterine cavity, impairing the blood supply to the endometrium and disturbing the endometrium structure. Even if implantation has occurred successfully, intramural fibroids may interfere with the development of the foetus.

Uterine fibroids usually enlarge as the pregnancy proceeds. Due to this, there is a tussle for space between the growing baby and the intramural fibroids. This struggle may either induce developmental defects in the unborn child or may cause a miscarriage. 

Now that doesn't sound entirely positive but it does say only %3 of women have their fertility affected.


----------



## bellaswedus

awww newfielady thank you so much. well i know but i read so many forums and i am just scared. also because mine is quite big as the doctor expressed it and he said that is why i mc :(. i am looking forward to go to the ob gyn so i can learn about my specific situation. some of the people that i have read about has not had a great experience. i don't think i have a problem with getting pregnent since we did get pregnent so quick after i got of bcp but i am afraid that i will mc if we don't do anything about it or that it will take a long time after doing something about the fibroid to start conviving since there is recovery time. i will let you know what the doc says.

how are you guys doing? 

beckahead are you ovulating yet? belle have you done any tests yet? impetientmum how is it going with you? newfielady i don't get it i thought you were not due to get your period for another week? how long did you bleed for? are you using ovulation sticks? 

oh yes by the way i started temping a few days before i got the positiv and my temp went up by 0.20 f everyday and then dropped dramatically on saturday the day i mc. so temping is probably good. i am going to continue with it.


----------



## newfielady

I don't get it either Bella. I bled from Monday the 21st to Friday the 25th. No I'm not using Ovulation Sticks. Maybe I should consider getting some. Hopefully everything goes good for you at the Dr. :hugs:


----------



## belle254

Yeah let us know how the ob gyn appointment goes bellaswedus! It sounds positive if only 3% of women's fertility levels are affected. 
Well girls, the :witch: made a surprise arrival last night after me and OH dtd :blush: Wasn't sure it was af but confirmed it this morning. Must have had a longer cycle than i thought! But i'm back in the game, so to speak, hurrah!
And that sounds slightly confusing newfielady, its hard enough trying to work out my cycles let alone everyone elses :wacko:
Beckahdee and impatientmumm how're you getting on? xxxxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Good morning ladies - Hope you are all well today!

Bellaswedus I am so sorry for your news :hugs: I've got a good feeling you have the right attitude to be succesful in your ttc journey - Remember thats what we're here for on this site!

I am so not feeling like I have the past 2 months - I genuinely havent thought about ttc all weekend and when I'm thinking about it today I'm just like I'm not sure I have the energy to try lol!! Its like I've lost interest - Dont get me wrong if it happened Id be over the moon - I need to have a word with myself and put some effort in lol!!

Hows things newfie an belle?? sorry af got you belle onto the next month for all of us hopefully this month we move into a new thread called first tri buddies he he xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Hi Impatientmumm, I've been doing well with the ntnp mind set. Like I said, I'm charting my temps just to see if I actually am OV when I think I am. We're only a day apart now in our cycles lol. My :af: did a quick switch I think. :wacko:
I know Belle, it _is_ confusing. It's not so bad to work it out normally but then when you don't know if this cycle will be 29 days or 20 and then "is this :af:" or what? :wacko: 
I let it slip around my sister that I was ntnp. :blush: She talked it out of me. :haha:She thought I was pregnant because I wasn't feeling well a while back and I haven't been drinking at all. (just in case I do get pregnant). She asks me "when you going to have some babies?" And I (silly like) said "whenever it happens". And then she jumps up and pretty much screams at me "So you're not on the pill anymore!!!!!" I started to stutter like a fool and didn't know what to say so I was like, "no". lol. She wanted to know all the details. She's just as excited as we are. She can't have anymore babies so mine will be spoiled by Auntie. :D


----------



## belle254

Aww its good she reacted positively newfielady! My sister thinks i'm crazy :wacko: And chin up impatientmumm, everyone feels a bit down now and again, i'm sure you'll feel more positive nearing the end of this cycle!
I've decided that i'm going to try and drink grapefruit juice around o'day this cycle, just to see whether it has any effect :) I'm also going to try and use opks, though i'm not sure i'll be doing it right cause its my first time. 
I'm really excited about this cycle!!!! Bring on the December 2011 babies :yipee: xx


----------



## newfielady

I'm going to have a moment here but I'm sure you girls can appreciate it. :D

There is so many girls here with babies that don't even want them. There is a whole bunch of teenage moms that accidently (sp) got pregnant. And know There's a bunch of girls my age that are pregnant for assholes (excuse my french lol) that have half a dozen children and don't look after any of them. Yet, us woman here wanting a family can't get a look in!! Grrr, it just makes me mad and I had to say it to someone. :) I'm sure you understand.:blush:


----------



## belle254

Yeah we understand newfielady! Most of us probably feel the same way. But our times will come! I'm feeling positive about this month! I have a feeling one of us is going to get our :bfp: :happydance: 
This months af is being especially painful, i hate being a woman sometimes :( xxx


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies, thank you for all support and for letting me vent when i needed. i have now been to the ob gyn and he said i need a surgery before we can continue to ttc. after the surgery there should not be any problem. i will keep you guys updated, until that i wish you all the luck in the world i am sure you will all get a bfp soon. newfielady i know what you mean, sometimes life is just not fair. but we will all get our beloved babies and give them all the love in the world. i never thought that once i meet the right man and decided to try there would be any problems but hey things are hard so that we can appreciet them more. i have to belive it is only that :) thank you again and i will keep you guys in my prayers and i hope to join you guys soon again. x


----------



## impatientmumm

Good luck with the surgery bellaswedus - it sounds very positive though and I'm sure you will be holding your baby before you know it. Please keep us updated with how you are, pop in and see us!!

I am so far having my most enjoyable month ttc as I am just so laidback about it all - I havent done any OPK and dont feel the need to, we are just :sex: when we want to and becasue we want to rather than like the last 2 months because we felt we had to!

I dont feel like this will be my bfp month but I'm enjoying the process so much more now.

How is everyone? 

xx


----------



## newfielady

Good Luck with your surgery Bella. Will you have to wait long for it? And they told you you should have no problems afterwards so that's great! Please keep us updated!
I'm with you impatientmumm, I'm just relaxing and having fun. Trying my best not to think about babies and having one. It's a bit hard when I'm home all day by myself but I try to keep busy. :D
Funny thing happened. Me and DH were in the grocery store yesterday and all of a sudden I said to him I've got to get out of here or I'm going to throw up! So we got out of there quickly and he looks at me and said "are you _sure_ you had your period?"
lol. I'm not sure but it certainly seemed like it. I figured that was too heavy to be implantation bleeding. But now it was shorter than a usual period and much lighter.  I'm confused. We need to come with a handbook or something :haha:


----------



## mummymurray74

I am 5 days away from ovulating too!!!! Trying to concieve also afer coming off Yasmin! Would love to chat to people who are same as me and going through the same thing


----------



## mummymurray74

impatientmumm said:


> Hey all
> 
> I've been on this site now for just over a month, about the same amount of time we have been ttc.
> 
> I came off the pill (Yasmin) in December 2010 after 12 years (with a short 3 month break in between) and we have been trying ever since. I promised myself I wouldn't get caught up in OPK's and temping etc until at least 3 months to give my body time to adjust after being on the pill. That lasted two weeks and I bought a load of OPK's from the internet, I don't think I used them properly and didn't get any clear positives on them I don't think.
> 
> I started my withdrawal bleed after coming off the pill on 1st January and then had a nice short cycle of 27 days, which was a very short 3 day period, not what I'm used to.
> 
> I'm currently on day 12 and I haven't done any poas this month at all and would rather be a bit more relaxed about it. we are :sex: as much as is humanly possible though :blush:
> 
> So I'm looking for some buddies about the same cycle day to go through this with.
> 
> FX and :dust: to all!! xx



Hi i am going through th same as you, came off same pill, same time and due to ov same time as you!!! Would love to go through this with you!:hugs:


----------



## belle254

newfielady have you taken any tests since you had that small bleed? and i was really naughty today girls, i went shopping with my friend who has a 6 month old and there were little mini newborn hats in the sale so i bought one :) I also bought one for my other friend who is pregnant so my buying was justified :rofl:
I've never bought any baby things before. I do feel guilty though, seeing as i'm not actually pregnant yet!

And welcome mummymurray! :hi: xxx


----------



## newfielady

Welcom Mummymurray. I came off Tricyclen in October. 
My hubby says I should pee on a stick, just to be certain. Maybe he's right? :wacko: What do you girls think?
:haha: all long as you got a story, stick to it lol. I almost bought stuff. When I go shopping I'm always looking at the baby stuff. *sigh*


----------



## impatientmumm

welcome mummymurray!! How are you finding coming off yasmin? My first month was so intense I was so excited about ttc that I honestly had every sympton there was going for pregnancy lol!

Newfie I think test!! You never know!

Belle - I'll let you into a lottle secret, I told my parents we were going start ttc straight after coming off the pill, last month I was shopping with them and they disappeared at one point I later found them in Mothercare where they decided to buy a pram as it was such a good deal!!! No one knows that ha ha!!

xxx


----------



## belle254

Aw impatientmumm thats so nice of them! I don't feel so bad now lol. I doubt my parents would do that... the pram i like at the moment is worth about £800 new :rofl:
And i think you should test too newfielady!! And let us know asap! Good luck :hugs:
xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

As soon as my mother-in-law finds out she'll be buying everything under the sun. :haha: I'll have to stop her lol. And I think when we pop down to the store later I'm going to pick up a test. Just to be sure. :) I'll let you girls know a.s.a.p. :)


----------



## belle254

yaaay, fingers crossed its a :bfp: xxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

So I just took a test and it was a :bfn:. I expected as much but it's still sad to see the one little line. :cry:*sigh* So I guess that means that was a period I had on the 21st? In that case my ticker is correct so I am in my fertile time so I will just dtd :sex: and wait and see. :shrug:


----------



## belle254

yeah i guess so newfielady! sorry for the :bfn: :( 
never mind i bet this month will be your positive month :) xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Good day ladies. Any news? I took my temp yesterday and it had gone up 0.3 but when I took it today it had gone down 0.1. But that is still 0.2 higher than Wed. I'm going to keep at it and make sure I am ovulating. My temps are in the 96 range though. I guess I'm cool blooded? :haha: They say the average is in the 97's.


----------



## belle254

maybe you are newfielady! lol :)
How are the rest of you all getting on? Haven't heard much from you all lately! xxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all well?? Well as of tomorrow I am in the 2WW again, however I'm not sure if I have actually ovulated yet!!

I've been feeling so bloated all weekend, also a lot of pain in my abdomen and lower back but I think this is all bowel related (sorry tmi alert!!)

Anyway fill me in ladies on whats been going on with you lot!

xxx


----------



## belle254

Good luck impatientmumm! The tww will be over before you know it :) Well im on CD9 today and started using opks yesterday to be sure i dont miss it. got a flat negative at 2pm yesterday but today when i tested i got a faint positive opk :thumbup: i thought it would be a bit early for an LH surge but will test every 5/6 hours over the next few days and keep you all updated! Maybe thats why i havent caught yet- i am ovulating earlier than i think! 
Anyway dtd last night and will continue to do so, fingers crossed!! 
impatientmumm you having any more symptoms? xxx


----------



## impatientmumm

I think if this month is another BFN I'm going to start using the OPK's again but this time properly like you are Belle.

Looks like it'll be lots of BD'ing for you Belle lol over the next few days lol!

I haven't had any other symptons except I've had a lot of headaches over the weekend and I'm not normally a sufferer of headaches so I'm hoping this has all to do with Ovulation.

So how positive are you all that this could be your month??

xxxx


----------



## belle254

aww thats a good sign!
im very positive :yipee: :D im just got a feeling! not too keen on possibly having a baby due in december when its cold and maybe snowy where i am and its near to christmas and theres lots of family everywhere :wacko: ahh well beggars cant be choosers! xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I'm in the 2ww now as well impatientmum. I'm thinking this could be the month. *fingers crossed*. I'm with you Belle about the December baby but what can you do. :shrug: I didn't want to be pregnant during the summer because it get's so hot here and I see how the pregnant ladies suffer. But like you said, beggars can't be choosers. :D I've been charting my temps and I've had a increase so I'm hoping that means I did OV. I was considering using the opk next month if I get another :bfn:. And at the risk of tmi, :blush: We've been dtd like crazy. More so than normal lol. And I've been keeping my bum elevated for 10-15min after wards to let gravity help along the process. There's no such thing as too much :sex: is there? lol


----------



## impatientmumm

There is no such thing as too much :sex: ha ha!! I've been doing the same thing lifting my bum in the air.

Can I ask you ladies a question?? Is there as much chance of conceiving if I'm on top?? I have this wierd idea it's harder to conceive in this position!?!?

I am feeling semi positive I'm hoping my more relaxed approach will pay off this month.

xxx


----------



## newfielady

They say lifting you bum helps so I guess we will see. :thumbup: And I read on a website somewhere that you have the same chance of conceiving no matter what position just that being on top the sperm have a higher chance of "flowing" back out. I'm trying to be more relaxed too, not stress about it so much. Let nature take it's course if you would. :D


----------



## belle254

:rofl: theres no such this as too much :sex: :happydance: glad to hear you two are positive about this month! we can see if the more relaxed approach has paid off! we've been dtd more than usual too, fingers crossed it works! keep us updated with your symptoms you two xxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

We've done it a lot less this month tbh but I'm not worried about that I suppose there is always the thought it can take just one time at the right time!!

I have got the wierdest crampish pains today it feels like af is coming so perhaps this is just ovulation pain but I havent had this before - do either of you get this at ovulation?

Thanks Newfie that makes me feel better - I think I did feel it come back down a little but (beware SERIOUS tmi) I did orgasm and without being crude they say this helps to suck the little swimmers further up :blush:

I am so excited to go through the next couple of weeks with you girlies you are great to talk to! And then at the end of this month we can all move to first tri together 
xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Yup, it just takes one sperm to do the trick. I get ov cramps too impatientmumm. I actually find them worse than menstrual cramps. I felt like I had a UTI this morning. I've been up since 5:30, I couldn't get back to sleep because I had to get up every 5 minutes to pee. :( But I had a nice long warm bath and I'm all better again so hopefully it was just something else. You girls ever get like that?
Oh yeah, orgasm's do help (that's what I've been reading). When I seen the beware serious tmi I was thinking what else could we possibly say to each other. :haha: I've told you girls about my sex life, my period and even my cm. I think we have crossed the point of no return here. lol 
Did you ladies know there are 3 different types of orgasms? Here's a link for you if you're interested.https://www.sexualhealth.com/article/read/women-sexual-health/orgasm/429/


----------



## bellaswedus

hi girlies, so nice to hear that things are going great with you guys. i will pray for you guys to get your bfp. i can tell you that when i got pregnent this past cycle that we did it cd12 and cd13 to get his swimmers in good health and also to have a few of them waiting for the egg, then didn't do anything on cd14 and cd15 so he would save up lots of swimmer hihi then did it everyday starting on cd16 until cd19. the ovulation stick showed my lh surge on cd16 and i ovulated on cd17 since i always get cramps the way you do right now impatientmum. i read somewhere to try this way of bedding and that is why we followed the suggestion. then i always put a pillow under my bum and lifted my legs up agains the wall :) hehe. then cd 21 which is 4dpo my left nipple stated aching. i got a bfp on cd 32 and af was late 4days. as all of you already know it all didn't end as expected but it did work out. so if we get the chance to ttc again that is what we are doing again :) i have now an appointment for an open surgery to take out the fibroid on the 7th of april and if all goes as planned the doctor has said we can start trying beginning of june :)keep me posted on your journey. i really hope it goes well for you guys this month.


----------



## belle254

aww thats good news bellaswedus! :happydance: and yeah i agree we have all gone past the point of no return! no info is too much info on here lol. 
And yeah impatientmumm i have ovulation pains, and i remember last cycle and the cycle before i got sharp pains in my right/left sides near my ovaries when i had :sex: and apparently thats due to your organs being more sensitive nearer ovulation. seriously it put me off :sex: for about a week because of the pain! please tell me im not the lucky only one that gets that?! :( xxxxx


----------



## belle254

aww thats good news bellaswedus! :happydance: and yeah i agree we have all gone past the point of no return! no info is too much info on here lol. 
And yeah impatientmumm i have ovulation pains, and i remember last cycle and the cycle before i got sharp pains in my right/left sides near my ovaries when i had :sex: and apparently thats due to your organs being more sensitive nearer ovulation. seriously it put me off :sex: for about a week because of the pain! please tell me im not the lucky only one that gets that?! :( xxxxx

P.S. OH woke up this morning and said he'd had a horrible dream about how we had a baby and couldn't look after it so it had to be adopted, but then a few years later we could look after them and wanted them back, but werent allowed :( i found it really cute that he was so upset by it! bless his heart! i asked whether he was worried about our parenting skills but he was like noooo course not. hmmm i was like aww :hugs:


----------



## impatientmumm

Its lovely to hear from you Bellaswedus that is brilliant news from the doctors I hope everything goes well and you must pop in on us all the time!!

Well ov pain is almost gone, I just get mine through the day really but not when we BD.
That is sooo cute of your OH Belle, bet you can't wait to be a family!

You might all think I am completely insane nut this morning when I was stirring before the alarm went off I had this really clear image of a little :spermy: pushing its way into my egg and I had this really strong feeling we've done it!!

I could be completely wrong and have actually turned insane!! :wacko:


----------



## bellaswedus

of course you guys, i will let you know as soon as i know more. that is so cute belle i think you might be or get pregnent this month then. i think you will as well impatientmum. a few days before i got the bfp i had a dream, it wasn't pleasent but my mum and i think it was a sign. i dreamt i was craving pancakes so i did the batter all ingrediens was in exept eggs. so when i cracked open the egg into the bowl it was filled with blood and a black feathered dead bird was in it. i was horrified. i told my mom the dream and she said you are pregnent. then one i mc my mom said i also knew through your dream something was wrong but i didn't want to scare you. i think it is normal to vision or dream just before. i hope this is it for you both :) sorry about telling you my horrible dream.


----------



## newfielady

Well I hope things go smoothly for you bella. That's a horrific dream!! Scared me a little bit reading it lol. 
And impatientmumm, crazy, pregnant you could argue it's the same lol. 
Sounds like you got a good man there Belle, he's worried already. :D


----------



## belle254

ahh bellaswedus that dream sounds horrid! i hate that we have no control over our dreams most of the time, its crazy :wacko: and impatientmumm that sounds like a really positive sign! i bet its your month now lol, let us know if you get any other symptoms! :thumbup:
i thought i got a strong positive on an opk yesterday/day before, but comparing it with other positive opks i realised that it probably wasnt! all the others since then have been faint and therefore negative. still testing though. i think i may be a poas addict, and using opks all the time is a good release lol :rofl:
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

oh Bellas that dream was horrible I'm so sorry - I really hope you are right about this month, I have no symptons at all ut it is very very early days. 

Have any of you had any conceptions readings done? I had 2 which both said a March 2011 conception but then I got an itchy feeling to get another one done and had it this morning which said July 2011 - I know that isnt that far away but I really hoped she would agree with March too!!

xxx


----------



## belle254

never heard of them impatientmumm, but if you got two saying march then i bet it will be this month! ive got a funny feeling one of us is definiely gunna get a bfp this month, i dont know why! :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

I love funny feelings I had a funny feeling my assistant would get pregnant last month and she did!!

I hope its more than one of us - but I agree I think one of us will be this month

xxx


----------



## belle254

ahhh i have a lump under my armpit so have to go to the doctors on monday :cry: i hope its nothing :( plus ive just realised im slowly running out of opks. its about time seeing as ive been using about 2-3 a day lol. 
Ooo and i had a weird dream too last night, not neccessarily a bad one though- i had a baby boy called alfie and was sleeping in a bunk bed with him, and my dad came in and started saying "hey, are you awake? can i take him for a bit? to let you have some sleep?" then i woke up and was slightly confused lol. because my dad will probably cry when i get pregnant, hes not that into the idea :haha: xxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I hope the 3 of us get of :bfp: together. I'd be nice to have someone going through the same stuff to talk to. My sister is coming to visit on the 15th of April so I was hoping to have some good news for her then. *Fingers crossed* 
I haven't heard of conceptions readings before but I googled it and now I got one done. Just got to wait for the results now I guess. lol.
I had a different dream a couple nights ago. I dreamed my husband and I had triplets. 2 boy and a girl. They were so sweet. In the dream they were in toddler age and they were going into the grocery store with poppy to pick out a bar. *sigh* They had dad's brown eyes and coloring and mom's brown curly hair. Anyways, it'll happen soon I think. For all of us. :D
:dust:

Oh and Belle, keep us updated on that lump. I'm sure it'll be nothing. :D


----------



## belle254

Will do newfielady! got a dr appointment next monday. and bet that was a lovely dream, can you imagine if one of us got a bfp and discovered they were having twins or triplets?! 2-3 blessings! :haha: Got a full positive opk today along with twinges and pains so looks like im ovulating sooner than i though :yipee: xxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Oh belle I hope everything will be ok don't worry its probably just a swollen sweat gland I get them with some types of deodorant but keep us updated. We all seem to be getting positive symptoms! I'm really snotty and sneezing lots but I read that can be a sympton too lol. I want us all to get bfp together too! Who did you get your reading done with newfie? Xxx


----------



## belle254

oh thats a point impatientmumm- i have changed my deoderant recently so that might be it!! fingers crossed! it would be so lovely to get bfps all at the same time, it feels like were all in it together now but that would be even better! :cloud9: xxxxx


----------



## jemj

:hugs: Hi ladies I've been stalking since I last posted. Nothing new with me just waiting for O to come. Good luck this month and hope everyone is ok.:dust::dust: to you all x


----------



## belle254

hii jemj! its nice that were all all different stages in our cycles so weve got a varied mix of aches and pains and symptoms lol :D 
you positive about this month jemj? xxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

To tell you the truth I'm a bit nervous. Twins run in my hubby's family and in his generation. I'd like 1 at a time but we wouldn't be the first couple to have to do it. We were in the mall last month and I seen a couple going around with 3 babies in their carts. I said to DH, It's not fair, we only want one. They're just being greedy. haha. *sigh*. I hope the lump is just a change in deoderant then. That would be good, something simple.
Also, you think it's too early for me to have symptoms? I keep saying it must just be in my head. :haha: Tmi alert, in case there's any new readers here. lol. I've been much gassier than usual and I was always a frequent peeer but now it seems like I'm going more ofter. I've woke up twice last night and the night before to pee.And I mean I _had to pee!_ Also, my lower belly seems to be harder than it was. DH and I was stretched out on the couch and he put his legs on my belly and I had to push them off, the pressure was uncomfortable. And my nipples are a bit sensitive. And my temps are still high. Normally in the 96 range now in 97's. Started to rise on the 5th. Sound's promising I think. I did the little check off your symptoms and I had 22.
I'm not sure who it was to tell the truth impatientmumm. I just google it and tried one. the email was [email protected].
Nice to hear from you jemj.


----------



## belle254

aww newfielady those signs sound really positive! i bet its your month :dust: xxxxx


----------



## jemj

I am feeling positive about this month. I'm gonna try not to syptom spot this month as last month I had everything and was so sure that I would get a :bfp: even had a faulty test:nope:. I'd love to have twins and it's also in both our families we keep saying we've waited so long for one we should get 2. I am hoping to have 2 more :baby:. I already had a DD. Really hoping this thread is a lucky one this month lets start some BFP. Does anyone take any supplements ? I've been looking into this and started taking soy this cycle.


----------



## impatientmumm

Hi JemJ - This is going to be a very lucky thread this month, there will be loads of BFP's!! :happydance:

I have twins in my family, every second generation which means either me, my sister or brother will have them - I actually wouldn't be over the moon about twins ha ha!

I had one from Jenny Newfie let me know what she says, mine was for this month BFP I hope she is right!?!

xx


----------



## newfielady

I hope there will be lots of :bfp:s. :D And like I said, twin's would make me a bit nervous too.:haha: I'm still waiting to hear back from jenny, I'll post as soon as I get it. :)
I ordered a prenatal pack online (melaleuca). I take a Calcium complete dietary supplement and a Multivitamin & Mineral Women's Prenatal.
I had another dream last night. I had one little boy and we were out at an event. I said a bad word and then I looked at him and said "Never repeat anything mommy says okay" And he said "Okay mommy" and gave me a big kiss. I wonder if I'll have a boy first? My sister and my brother had boys first.


----------



## jemj

fx'd your dream comes true this month. I had loads of dreams when I was preg. So do honestly think that it's a good sign.:dust:


----------



## belle254

aww girls i'm not feeling very happy today :( first thing i thought of was telling you all on here! basically my OH has always been optimistic about ttc and loves the idea of having a child, but ive been trying *not* to to tell him a lot about how our bodies work and cycles and stuff cause he just gets a bit freaked out. basically i found out yesterday that im probably ovulating today, and accidentally let slip yesterday that i was. i assumed he freaked out because, sorry if tmi :blush:, but he couldn't finish when we had :sex: if you know what i mean! he's never done it before and i can only assume he was holding himself back and freaking out. he did it again this morning when we tried again. im still upset now though not letting it show, knowing that we've probably busted our chances for this month :( we did dtd 3 days ago but i bet that was too long ago really. his excuse is that he was tired, but twice in a row? i just need some comforting :cry: xxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I never told my DH about how our bodies worked either. It's just a bit complicated even for us! But there on the 21st of Feb when I had that bleeding he wanted me to explain everything to him in detail. 
But, Belle if he wants to have children why would he hold back the baby juice :haha: when he knows it's the best time? Sorry, that's not comforting. Good news though, a man doesn't need to ah... :blush: well you know. As long as it's in there :spermy: can be in the pre-ejaculatory fluid. And besides, you dtd 3 days ago. Sperm can live in there up to 5 days waiting for that egg. See, you're still in.:happydance:
:dust:

This is a little funny, and a cartoon but it's actually quite informational. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZKuuUPjk1Q&mode=related&search=


----------



## jemj

aww belle:hugs:don't get too upset about it we never know what is going on in their heads. My OH was the same for the first month ttc we were :sex: almost everyday and I got frustrated at not geting a :bfp:so decided to start using opk's the first month it didn't bother him and I told him it was positive he was all up for giving me his :spermy:. More recentley he said he didn't want to know the details as it was putting him off so I don't tell him anything anymore. On more than one occasion he got stage fright :blush: now he just thinks that I get horny for a week every month. Don't let it get you down, that's hard for me to say as I know what it's like when you get a positive opk and OH doesn't want to DTD you get really mad and think that they don't want a :baby: anymore but I know that my OH loves me and can't wait for a :baby:. I sometime think that men get PMS to lol. 

p.s totally unrelated to ttc as this was just before af but OH couldn't DTD blamed it on a sore back. So it does happen to all men, typical men start something then can't finish it :haha:


----------



## belle254

exactly jemj! and thankyou newfielady, that video was really funny! maybe there is a chance after all :happydance: i didnt understand cause up until now he'd talk about it all the time and occasionally after we DTD he would put his hand on my belly and be like "i wonder if theres a baby in there now?" :dohh::dohh::dohh: typical men! so i bet its just stage fright, cause ive never put pressure on him like that before.
hurry up 2ww!! let us know your symptoms girls its getting closer to test time! xxxxxxx


----------



## jemj

newfielady that video is really funny! Dont give up hope belle there is still a chance. Good luck in your 2ww x


----------



## newfielady

Yeah, sometimes men don't do well under pressure. Especially "that" part of them :haha: I think there's still as good as chance for you as for any of us now Belle. It's now out of my hands, I'm at the 2ww. Arrgg. Hubby asked me today when we would know. lol. 
I was painting today (water paint don't worry ladies), and water paint has almost no smell but it was turning my stomach.:sick: I had to give it up. I have 24 symptoms (on my little checker thing I use online). (tmi here btw) My boobs aren't sore but they're more sensitive. :shrug:

:dishes: <--- I just thought it was cute since I _just_ finished doing the dishes. :D


----------



## belle254

aww newfielady i cant wait til i can use smilies like :crib: :)
and thanks for all your support girls i knew i could rely on you! luckily last night Oh woke me up after id fallen asleep to DTD and he managed to finish then alright ;) i showed him that video and he thought it was funny!
anyone got anything nice planned this weekend? xxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I know Belle. Soon *fingers crossed*
I showed my oh the video too. lol. But you know, I did learn 1 thing from it. I never knew about the seminal pool before.:dohh:
We have no plans for the weekend. My DH's cousin is staying out all night tonight and he helps hubby with the renovations downstairs. Plus his gf comes up so I got someone to hang out with. :thumbup:


----------



## belle254

aww thats sounds good! how much renovating have you got left to do newfielady? we're waiting for OH's new 42inch tv to arrive, why he needs one that big i don't know, it will take up the whole of our bedroom! :dohh: xxxx


----------



## newfielady

We just bought a new 32" but our living room is so large a 52" would look just fine. haha. They say you shouldn't have too large a TV in a small room, it strains the eyes or something :wacko: Renovating? My dear, we have lot's left to do. lol. We only moved in in July and the person who had this house before me does _not_ have the same taste. We done the laundry room and the porch. New flooring, a few new walls and everything had to be painted. We have to put in new doors throughout the whole house because it's only those brown slab doors. The kitchen has to be completely redone as does the bathroom. The bedrooms(2) need a coat of paint and some new crown molding and then they'll be fine :sleep:. $$$. But the house was a good deal for the price. And my hubby and his dad are carpenters lol. My dad is a painter so I don't pay for any labor lol. Plus hubby works at a lumber yard/hardware store so we get everything at a discounted price. :D


----------



## belle254

boys and their toys! the tv's here, i got back from going out and he was going "i know know how to put together the tv staaaaaaaaaaand" :( lol.
at least you've got something to keep you going while you're ttc newfielady! it'll take your mind off it xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jemj

I've got 2 5yesr olds to keep me company this weekend (my dd and my stepson). OH is on the night shift. Went to an indoor play area this afternoon and their at a party tomorrow. So pretty busy wknd here. No doubt I'll have no voice left by monday as all I seem to do is shout at them for fighting. But fx'd right now they are playing nicely with the lego.:thumbup:


----------



## impatientmumm

Good Morning ladies - hope you all had a lovely weekend??

I've come down with a chest infection this weekend so spent most of it trying to get better, but we went to see our 1 month old niece last night so that brightened the weekend up.

Belle - glad to hear your OH has come round - my fella is the same last month he pulled out twice and couldnt finish and blamed it on me putting too much pressure on him, but now we try not to discuss my cycle at all, I know when I'm at different stages but he doesn't. 
Newfie your house sounds like its going to be lush when you finish it!

Jemj I bet your were tired out after your weekend lol.

No symptons at all for me this time -af is due Sunday but I'm probably going to test from Friday how about the rest of you?

xxxxx


----------



## Jojono2

Hi everyone, I'm waiting for my Af to start my first round of clomid 50g, I have a beautiful 4 year old son who is the light of my life & am now hoping to give him a little brother or sister, have been ttc for 3 years now so fingers crossed clomid is the answer!! why is it when you don't want af it comes & when you do its nowhere to be seen??? :growlmad:


----------



## newfielady

Thanks Impatientmumm. I could live in it the way it is but I want it my way lol. my AF is due on Saturday. As for symptoms, I have nausea, fatigue (big time fatigue). Increased thirst (which is a symptom it turns out :wacko:), peeing around the clock. Headache, backache, _gas_ :haha: Last night I walked over to the store because I wanted an ice cream. And I'm lactose intolerant! lol Vivid dreams. Last night I dreamed I was grocery shopping (while pregnant) and had to run to the washroom to throw up :( there's no way it's all in my head :huh:

Also, welcome jojono2. AF is like that. That's why we call her the:witch:


----------



## Jojono2

:-D


----------



## impatientmumm

Welcome Jojono2 - sorry about your af it must be so frustating same as this 2ww lol!!

Last month I had so many symptons and it was a bfn but this month nothing except for a stinking cold and chest infection, that wierd moment when I heard a voice in my head when I was waking up tellimg me 'You've done it!' and today just some mild cramping like af really. I'm keeping my fingers crossed less symptons means bfp for me lol! 

Newfie all of your symptons sound really positive this is definitely your month.

xxxx


----------



## newfielady

I hope so impatientmumm. I hope you get a :bfp: :D I swear, if this isn't it though I'm going to be shocked. All morning I've been going around trying to find out what "that smell is". lol. And I feel like I could throw up at any moment. :sick: I have 3 of the MOST COMMON symptoms according to my little checker.


----------



## belle254

hi jojono :) :hi:
newfielady those symptoms sound really positive! i guarantee one of us will get a bfp this cycle :D must be you! im 3dpo today and havent got any symptoms yet apart from not being able to sleep very well, if that counts? :rofl: 
and you're right impatientmumm some people don't get any symptoms do they? hope you had fun with both the 2 kids this weekend jemj :) xxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Hey Girlies!!

I need some advice I am at the moment very excited like bouncing off the walls excited - Ok this is going to be some serious tmi - I have just been to the loo and when I wiped I had lots of thick orange/pink cm with bits of blood in it - please tell me you all agree that this sounds like implantation?????

I have never had this before and I feel really really positive about this month now as long as you all agree ha ha!!

If today turns out to be implantation when do you think I would show a bfp on a test - Thurs/Fri???

Belle - Insomnia is actually a sympton!!

xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Yes Belle, sleeplessness is a symptom (and a tricky word to spell haha). I myself have had sleeplessness and fatigue (not a good combo I think) And the puppy won't let me sleep past 9 o'clock. :sleep:
So Impatientmumm, I've done a lot of research on implantation bleeding due to my cycle mix up last month :wacko:. Implantation blood is usually just a few drops of dark red/brown/black blood. This is the other info I got for you.

-Implantation bleeding and spotting happens within 1-2 days after arrival of the blastocyst in the uterus, usually around 9 days after ovulation

- So, if you have experienced spotting or bleeding, and you believe it may be related to implantation, you should probably wait about 2-4 days to test (using a sensitive, early-detection test that measures at 25 mIU/mL or lower.


----------



## impatientmumm

Thanks Newfie I went and did some research too and I was getting implantation can occur anytime between 7 and 10dpo - I also have the dull cramping that comes along with implantation - however the signs are also very very similar to af so it could still be this starting ready for the weekend.

I am just so excited because I have never had so much cm before at this stage in my cycle!

Have you had any more symptons newfie??


----------



## newfielady

Well hopefully you get your :bfp: impatientmumm.
As for me, I got all kinds of stuff. I have now moved up to 4 of the most common symptoms. I have backache, headache, sensitive nipples, restlessness, fatigue, nausea, food cravings, yesterday I spent 45 mins looking "for that smell", vivid dreams, bloating, gas, aches/twinges, my gums have bled, always peeing. That's the most common stuff. :af: should be here Saturday or Sunday so I guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## belle254

ahh impatientmumm that sound really positive!! it really does sound like implantation :yipee: :D
and newfie those are a lot of symptoms!! both of you are sounding really good for a bfp this month :) i havent had any symptoms apart from slight insomnia and occasionally sore boobs. though saying that the insomnia may also be due to OH snoring and talking in his sleep and the sore boobs to sleeping in a weird position and running down the stairs :rofl: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jemj

Great symptoms fx for yor bfp so hoping that we get one this month x


----------



## impatientmumm

Well I have no willpower at all - I tested this morning and BFN which I suppose was completely expected.
I have suddenly become a POAS addict again lol!! I am probably going to test every day now till af shows up - this morning I have very low down mild cramping slightly different to af but I'm feeling completely 50/50 - sometimes I think yep you're pregnant dont worry and then other times I think nope not this month!

How is everyone else??

xxxx


----------



## jemj

Don't give up impatientmum it's still really early to get a :bfp:. I am like you totally addicted to poas. I tested really early last cycle think 5dpo because I was :sick:. Your symptoms sound great though so fx for you. I've been poas for the last 5 days using opk's I'm sure I'm going to ov earlier than normal this cycle usually cd16 but got loads of cm so think that it may been soon so I'm just gonna keep poas. I've also stocked up on hpt and I'm gonna test everyday after ov in the hope of a :bfp: just hope I don't get a faulty test like I did last cycle and start getting excited. :happydance:


----------



## belle254

oh no not more poas addicts! i have to keep myself super busy from 8dpo or i cave and test 3 times a day :rofl: :) i bet there will be at least one bfp this month i can feel it :happydance: me and OH are kind of in a financial crisis at the mo so worst time ever to get caught! but hey ho beggars cant be choosers :) xxxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

I'm hoping its still too early Jemj but will keep testin every morning I think now till Sunday when af is due - my luck will be that af is late this month lol!!

Oh Belle the thing you have to think is will there ever be a good financial time to get pregnant - me and oh arent in the most comfortable position but I know we will always find a way, we seem to now.

xxx


----------



## newfielady

hahaha, good morning girls. I to am fighting the poas addiction. lol. I keep saying, well the hpt can tell 5 days before your expected period and there's only 4 days left. Or 3 days according to my ticker..haha. I'm going to wait until Saturday anyways, however many days that turns out to be. :dohh:
I never did get an email form that Jenny lady impatientmumm. It's been 2 days now hasn't it? I can't remember :haha:
Belle, when I start thinking about the money thing I start to panic. But like impatientmumm said, we always find a way. And we've been in a few tight spots. Plus, you got 9 months to figure something out:rofl:


----------



## jemj

I agree there is never a good time finacially to get pregnant but things always seem to work out in the end. We're not that great at the moment my hours at work have been cut by half and we still have 2 houses to pay for but we really want a baby so will make it work some how. I'm hoping that OH isn't to tired for some :sex: tonight after his long shift at work. Not holding out much hope though he can barley raise a smile after his first shift back at work:blush:


----------



## impatientmumm

Hey Newfie

I had to e-mail her to chase her up and she said it had probably gone into my junk box but she sent it on again and I got - I would chase her up or check your junk.

Hope your OH is feeling in the mood JemJ - My Oh is in the middle of farming and I had to pull lots of bribes this month to get him to BD and will again next month if we arent successful lol

xxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

middle of lambing I meant to say ha ha!! pre pregnancy brain in full swing today!!


----------



## newfielady

Oh, okay, I'll do that. I was afraid it may have gone in my junk mail. I'm sure you ladies know how to get a "rise" out of your men. :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Well impatientmumm it keeps coming up Delivery Status Notification (Failure)&#8207;. I used her address [email protected]. 
And I just noticed. Belle never did tell us what became of that lump...


----------



## belle254

Thankyou for all your reassurance girls :) Now that i think about it, babies don't have to be expensive, especially if you're hoping to cut costs down anyway by using some family hand me downs (my mum is very sentimental!) and cloth nappies :)
And in regards to the lump, I made a doctors appointment but 2 days after it appeared it slowly went down, so it must have been a enlarged sweat gland or a reaction to my new dove deoderant :haha:
And i hope you manage to tonight jemj :) luckily my OH is still in the young hormone-ridden stage where you only have to lie near him with not too many clothes on and he takes it as an invitation :dohh: sorry if thats tmi! :blush:
love that i can talk to you girls about anything! xxx


----------



## newfielady

Glad to hear that the lump was nothing Belle. :). I can order diapers online for cheaper than I can buy them for here. There are ways to save money. :)
I wasn't going to write it Belle but you did. My hunny got no problem ah, rising for the occasion lol. :blush: He'd have a fit if he seen that I had that wrote there lol. Everything is an invitation to him :haha:


----------



## belle254

Hmmm but it seems like when i want to DTD, he objects and makes excuses cause its not on his terms! especially if its around ovulation day, which, for some reason, apparently makes us more willing to have :sex: :) men are so fustrating! xxx


----------



## jemj

Men are so frustrating. It's just he's so tired after a 12 hour shift and I know that he only got 5 hours sleep last night. My plan of action is to have his tea ready for him when he gets in. Put DD to bed early and try and work some magic in the bedroom:blush:I've not yet had a positive on my opk but they are only cheap ones and have never had a positive but I'm sure ov is close and don't want to miss it.


----------



## belle254

good luck jemj! you go work that magic! :happydance: im having a lot of heartburn at the mo, and still not sleeping well :( hows everyone else? getting close to testing! xxxxxx


----------



## jemj

Hi all . Well belle the magic didn't happen:nope:will try agian tonight. I've still not had a positive opk so hoping that we still have a chance for this cycle but my temp are showing that I may have already ov. I'm gonna test again later today. Good symptom heartburn I had load with my DD was drink gaviscon for fun lol.


----------



## belle254

Lol its not a good symptom while its here, its horrible! Hopefully you havent ovulated and still have time left :) Oh and its mine and OH's 5 year anniversary today! Been together since I was 15 and he was 14 :happydance: He said he's getting me a new ring, which is nice! 
Jemj have you been using opks a few times a day? xxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Happy Anniversary Belle - Sounds like you're getting some good symptons!!

Dont worry JemJ it just takes one time!

At my end symptons are: still a runny/stuffy nose and chesty cough, so tired could just fall asleep now, dull cramps like af but not as strong as af and sever lower back ache and just a wierd feeling like I could be.

Did a test this morning with fmu and negative so I'd probably say I'm out this month now!

xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Someone's going to get a :bfp: this month. I can feel it. :D. Happy Anniversary Bella. 
I wouldn't count you out just yet impatientmumm. I'm trying my best to wait until Saturday but the urge to poas is killing me :haha: I want to know but I'm afraid to get another :bfn:. :cry: I still have a lot of symptoms and I am at 6 most common ones now:yipee: Hopefully this is it for me now. :D
I actually got out of bed 11:30 last night and cooked a pack of Mr. Noodles, I was starved lol. And then I wanted a kit kat bar. I told DH if this is it and I have craving like this all the time I'm gonna be FAT.


----------



## belle254

Lol newfielady- tell him to watch out, the eating is starting NOW :rofl: sounds like a have millions of symptoms! and impatientmumm theres no way you're out yet, you're only 10dpo! loads of women dont get positives until they're 13dpo +. I have a very distinct feeling that one of us is going to get a bfp too, maybe more than one. so exciting! xxxxxx
P.S. in addition to a huge amount of heartburn (eurgh!) i also had a bit of pain in my lower belly today, kind of like a rippling, niggling pain, not like af. hmmm :wacko:


----------



## jemj

I know heartburn is awful I never had it until I was pregnant apart from when I drank blue wkd lol. It started really early on as well I think before MS. 

Happy anniversary belle. :hugs:

I have been testing about 3 times a day totally addicted. I know your not suppose to use fmu but I always do and then maybe in the afternoon if I can hold my pee. I tested this pm about 2 and there is a line. I know it's till negative but hopefully over the next few days it will turn into a positive. :thumbup:

And OH came home from work early this afternoon so managed to work my magic:happydance:


----------



## belle254

lol wahay!:happydance: and thats how my positive opk started jemj, i tested one day at about 1pm and there was a line and over the course of the next day they started getting darker each time. :thumbup: i hope you hit the right time! xxx


----------



## jemj

I'm gonna test again later and tomorrow if they are still dark I'm going to use my clear blue smiley face to be sure. And then keep testing my new pack of OPK came this morning so have 30 to pee on :rofl:


----------



## newfielady

You know, reading about all you girls peeing on sticks doesn't help me any. lol. I'm dying to know. I really hope this is it. Fx
Woohoo, jemj. Bom chick wo woo. <---(porno music for those who can't figure it out in your head lol) I knew you'd work your magic ;)
I was thinking the same thing Belle. Lot's of ladies don't get their :bfp: until 13 DPO. Impatientmumm you're still in. This 2ww seems like it's been going on FOREVER. lol. I've been doing :laundry: and :dishes: trying to keep busy. :haha:


----------



## belle254

LOL newfielady :rofl: its newfie and impatientmumm who are first up this month to test isn't it? xxxx


----------



## newfielady

I test Saturday and I _believe_ impatientmumm is one day behind me? I'm supposed to be having some friends visit tomorrow afternoon so hopefully the day passes quickly for me. This one is dragging on and on.
When are you testing Belle? Wed? Or before? :rofl:


----------



## belle254

ooo its exciting! im due the :witch: anytime between next tuesday and next sunday, my cycle is a bit wacky still :) so i will be testing from 11dpo, on tuesday! cause im a poas addict and cant wait longer than that :rofl: xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

We need a support group.
"Hi, I'm newfielady, and I'm a poas addict"
lol :haha:
Can hardly wait now. :D
:dust:


----------



## impatientmumm

hey girlies
Well i tested again last night with a FRER and I am so sure I can see a line it is so faint it is barely there nut I asked OH to look and he said he could definitely see something.

So tested again this morning with an internet cheapie (Ultra Sensitive) and nothing BFN!!

I am just holding out hope that the FRER will be darker when I test on Sunday - I am due Sunday for af so I will wait till then to do an expensive test.

Newfie you have amazing willpower - I have been awful ever since I thought I had signs of implantation lol!!

Belle not long till you will be testing!

Hope your positive opk comes in the next day or so jemj

xxxxxx


----------



## belle254

haha newfielady a support group like that would be great! the only problem is almost everyone on bnb would be in it :dohh: lol.
and aw impatientmumm its stil v v early in most cases! hang on in there! xxxx


----------



## newfielady

haha Belle. Maybe we should make a new forum, The POAS addicts lol
Hey impatientmumm, you should look at these photos. https://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/frer.html You can compare your own (positive) to them. :D Willpower, haha. It's funny because I give in to everything else. :haha: And DH isn't helping matters any. He keeps asking me when will we know. He poked me in the belly last night and he was like "wow, you belly's really hard" lol. If I'm not preggers I'm going on a diet :rofl:
Funny story (kinda). I was talking to my sister and I told her I was testing on Saaturday. She said to me, have you missed your period? I said no, not until Sunday. She didn't know you could test _that early_ she said. haha. It's been a few years since she has peed on a stick. lol.


----------



## jemj

impatientmum a line is a line and if it's on a frer I'm sure that it will get darker and lead to your :bfp:. I've never been able to see anything on a FRER. It's is still early so I think the the FRER are the best to test early with. I hope that this is the start of your :bfp:

I'm so exicted for you ladies I'm hoping that all I hear are :bfp:but don't forget me I've got another 2 weeks or more to wait for mine.


----------



## belle254

lol jemj we wont forget :) my gosh the 2ww is endlessssssss! roll on next week xxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Thank girls but the more I look at that site Newfie the more I think it could be an evap - I'm going to test again in the morning with another ic mainly because we are going to a fancy dress party tomorrow night and I need to find out if I can drink lol!!

I'm not getting any serious cramping - just every now and then to be honest but I am getting quite a lot of creamy/watery cm so not sure if that is a good or bad sign.

I still really feel like this is it! I cant wait to see all your girls BFP's lets all stay positive and move to first tri together!! xxxxx


----------



## jemj

Yeah we're all in this together :friends: when I was preg with DD there were 5 of us all pregnant at the same time. I've missed it with my friends this time :nope: they already have their :baby:So I'll gladly share my BFP with you ladies and moan at you for the next 9 month lol


----------



## newfielady

Hopefully we can all go through it together. Bit of unexpected (bad) news though. I just peed (sorry tmi :blush:) and when I wiped there was a little bit of bright red blood. I'm not expecting :af: until Sunday and my cycles are pretty regular. And I don't real like I'm coming on my period. I usually get bad cramps. I don't have anything. :wacko: There wasn't any blood in the toilet but a when I wiped. What do you think ladies, am I out :cry:?


----------



## impatientmumm

not necessarily newfie - bot until af comes with full force see how it goes tonight and keep us updated.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed this is late implantation for you as I have heard it can take until 12dpo in some ladies.

Don't stress or worry too much about it

xxxx


----------



## belle254

yeah newfie it might just be late implantation! fingers and everything else crossed for you over here xxxxxx


----------



## jemj

fx'd crossed for you keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## newfielady

Yupp, I'm out. The :witch: showed up this evening. :cry: I was so close too. :(


----------



## jemj

So sorry newfielady. She a b###h that :witch:don't let it get you down and work on that PMA for next cycle. We will get our :bfp:and don't worry about your cycle. I had a really short cycle in Oct/Nov only 27 days and the :witch:totally took me by suprise. I totally know how it feels when she shows up sendin g you loads of :hug:


----------



## belle254

aw newfie :hugs: i bet it'll be your month next month! on the plus side this means more time to save money and prepare! xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Thanks girls. We are going shopping Thursday so I'm going to pick up some ovulation kits. At leats then I will know for sure when I ovulated. I charted my BBT but I'm still not sure. I'll keep charting and hopefully with the two we will get it right. :D
:dust: to all


----------



## belle254

thats it newfie, stay positive :):hugs: i used cheapy opks for the first time this month so i will find out if it worked next week! having lots of cm at the mo :blush: and still had weird niggling pains last night. got a headache this morning! i tell you what, if this is the start of pregnancy i hate to see what the rest of it brings :dohh: xxxx


----------



## jemj

Belle hope your feeling better soon. Newfielady get on amazon you can order a full months supply for the price you pay in the shop for just 7 tests. 

Well my faint line has now gone was expecting it to get darker, so think that I am either going to ov late or I'm not going to Ov:nope:. If I don't I'm off to the Dr's.


----------



## belle254

jemj could you have had an LH surge quickly and you just caught the end of it? 
And girls this may be far to much info :blush: but im quite worried cause usually when i have ewcm you can see it when i wipe iykwim? but when i went for a wee earlier there was a big glob of it :wacko: :sick: ive never seen that much before! sorry if this makes you all feel queasy, if it does, join the club :( 
At the moment i had niggling pains yesterday and the previous 2 days, heartburn a lot, feel queasy now and ewcm but thats it really :) no boob pain or weeing a lot. xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I've seen globs before :blush: Hopefully it's a good sign for you :thumbup:
And I checked out amazon.Cheep I'd say. I'll be poas like you guys this cycle. 50 Ovulation Prediction Strips & 20 Pregnancy Test Strips for $8.89! And it has good reviews. :D


----------



## jemj

Yeah for amazon:thumbup:

Belle not sure what that could be hopefully it's a good sign :thumbup:

I hope that I've not missed it. Unless it came in the night I've been poas enough to catch it. I was sure that it would be positive today. It was by this time last cycle. I thought the test might have been faulty but used a clear blue smiley face also and that was neg too. Not sure what is going on and my temp still show no ov. OH is on the night shift so will get the BD tomorrow. Hopefully we've not missed it.


----------



## belle254

maybe you just didn't have enough LH to show up jemj, or maybe the opks youre using werent very sensitive? im sure theres some reason. but if your temps are telling you that you havent ovulated, maybe it is just a case of late ovulation :) fingers crossed you do though! xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Boo for amazon. They wouldn't ship to my address here in Canada. . I ordered form www.early-pregnancy-tests.com though. Still good deal. I got 15 OPK and 10 HPT for 24.95 taxes and all. And free 2-4 day shipping. :) All and all, not too bad. 
Well Jemj, your ov must be late this month. Funny though because you thought you had a faint positive yesterday? I couldn't figure out when I ovulated by my temps alone. :wacko: Maybe with the temps and the opk I'll figure it out. Complicated lol. :haha:


----------



## jemj

newfielady it is really complicated. I have no idea what I'm doing with my temps. I just enter them on FF and hope that it will tell me when I ov but temps alone don't tell you until after ov has happened that's why I use both. In a way I'm glad that it's late so that I can jump OH tomorrow lol


----------



## belle254

let us know how you get on jemj :) aww girls i couldn't wait any longer and did a test this afternoon! was a very very big :bfn:, will teach me for testing early! im only 9dpo lol. my name is belle254 and i am a poas addict. xxxxx


----------



## jemj

Yeah finally got a positive on my opk today. Think we''l be going bed when the kids do tonight:winkwink:

Belle step away from the tests it is too early. I know that it is very hard.


----------



## belle254

i cant help it!! i'm going insane :wacko: up until now i've been fine but as soon as i get to the stage where i've heard of other women getting bfps e.g. 9 or 10 dpo i start getting angsty and have to test! :wacko: i've given up trying to stop it now so will probably be testing every day now til af turns up, if she does :) 
Hows every else doing? Please tell me i'm not the only one going crazy waiting?And well done on your + opk jemj! Now you can move forward! Have fun BDing :) xxxx


----------



## newfielady

I read of the internet that the average day a woman gets her first :bfp: is 11 Dpo. I plan to have lot's of fun this cycle so hopefully that will take my mind off ttc and it will happen easier. :D. We're planning a trip out of town with our friends for the 30/31st to go play laser tag. . Never done it before, should be fun. We had a great weekend. Our friends (couple) stayed up all weekend and we went out of town today for a little shopping. And we got some work done on our house. :) How was your weekends ladies?
P.S The :witch: is being awful to me this week. :(


----------



## impatientmumm

Morning Ladies

Well the :witch: got me this morning :growlmad: but to be honest the upsides are I'm still on a regular 28 day cycle and there was no pain like last month.

I have stocked up on my OPK's and I am going to be a major POAS addict this month.

Sorry Newfie this wasnt your month lets hope next month will the month for us both.

Belle you are getting good symptons

Jemj I'm glad you got your positive and I hope lots of BDing took place ha ha!!

xxxx


----------



## belle254

aw impatientmumm :( :hugs:next month will be your month!! well i think i may be joining you and newfie cause i did a test this morning at 10dpo and its a :bfn: i know im not out yet but still worried :wacko: 
Glad you got lots of plans for a fun month newfielady! xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Trying not to stress about it too much but I know we still are. Keep busy and maybe we won't. :). I got my OPK test coming from the internet so I'll be a POAS addict before this month is through too. :haha:
Got to tell you this cute little story. My friend and I went to a restaurant yesterday and at the booth next to us was this cute chubby little baby. He was sitting up in his highchair and he noticed us peeking around the corner at him. He was smiling and laughing so we started playing peek-a-boo with him. He was so sweet. My friend looked at me and said "I love babies". Yeah, me too. :D


----------



## belle254

Aw newfie thats adorable! A friend of mine has a 6 month old and her pram got a puncture so today we had to go into town to get a repair kit and had to carry the baby everywhere! You never know how heavy they are until you haven't got a choice but to carry them! Think she weighed around 20lbs. :cloud9:
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Right I've just ordered a BBT thermometer, this month I am going all out to make it happen - I just checked on my phone app if I got pregnant this cycle I would be due on Xmas Day!!
I asked OH if he wanted to have a break this month because of the Xmas due date but he said No Way!! ha ha

I've been looking into this preseed stuff too but I'm not 100% sure if you have some CM throughout your cycle do you need it or is it only if you are mostly dry??


xxxx


----------



## newfielady

They are heavy Belle, we just don't think it because they are so small and cute :haha:
Yeah Impatientmumm, I asked DH the same thing and he said "No, that'd be the best Christmas gift" :D I'd be due the 23rd. The preseed lubricant you're talking about? From what I understand you'd use it like any lube. :blush: Just that it's sperm friendly while most lubes are too thick for sperm to swim through or are toxic to them.


----------



## belle254

i didn't know that newfielady! you learn a new thing every day :) still getting :bfn: girls, but then again i am only 10dpo, or thats what i keep telling myself anyway! xxx


----------



## impatientmumm

It's still early Belle - there is still lots of time to get your BFP!!

I think I'll give the pre seed a miss then, it's not really something we need without going into too much detail lol!!

I'm looking forward to this af going and I'm hoping this will be my last for a while!! xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Impatientmumm I think there is something called primrose evening oil. (hmm, I'm gonna check to make sure) Yup here's the link https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/epo.html
It's supposed to help because it is reputed to improve the quality of cervical mucus - or make the cervical mucus more fertile. Not sure if that was what you meant instead to the preseed. :wacko:
I'm thinking about taking baby asprin. It's supposed to help. Any thought? Also, my HPT and my OPKs shipped today so let's see how long it takes for me to get them?


----------



## impatientmumm

Oh thanks Newfie I'm going to get some of of that and try that this month!

It's quite nice this month we have told the people who know we are ttc that we are having a break due to Xmas due date and therefore it feels like so much of the pressure has lifted already.
xxx


----------



## belle254

aww im glad the pressure has lifted impatientmumm. sounds like you two are already excited for this next cycle! still testing :bfn: and i'm 11dpo, if i still haven't got a bfp by tomorrow i think im going to rule out pregnancy this cycle :( it would mean all this damn heartbearn was for nothing :cry: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

don't rule anytthing out belle until af doesn't arrive - honestly the thing I've learnt most from this site is that everyone is different - some women wont show on a hopt until af is 2 or 3 days late sometimes even later. There is a 'norm' out there which makes us believe we should have a bfp by 11 or 12dpo but so few ladies are 'norm'.

Keep positive and if it does turn out to be a bfn you get to go through another month with us lot and we all have that chance of getting a bfp together!! 

Lots of hugs coming your way xxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

What does Baby Asprin to Newfie?? I've ordered my evening primrose oil!!

xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Impatientmumm is right Belle. I've seen pics of positives on 11 dpo so faint I would of said it was negative. :wacko: You're not out yet.
Here is some info on baby aspirins right off the site. :D
-aspirin could prevent a miscarriage from occurring because of a uterus that does not have a sufficient lining. Some women have antiphospholipid antibodies, which are related to problems with coagulation. If clotting is causing problems with fetal blood flow then a baby aspirin may be enough to reduce the clotting.
-Another benefit of baby aspirin for your fertility is that it is believed to increase blood flow to the uterus and ovaries. Most doctors will not give you the okay to continue taking aspirin while pregnant so you should talk with your doctor once you become pregnant to see if it is time to stop taking aspirin.
- Choosing aspirin is simple because it is all the same. Just make sure you dont choose a bottle that has more than 81 mg per tablet. The brand is not important, but the dosage is. Baby aspirin may come in chewable form or else you can take adult aspirin in a low dose form. Remember, although the pills are small you only need one per day. Dont take too many or you could cause problems. Please make sure you talk with your doctor before beginning an aspirin regimen.


----------



## belle254

Oh i've heard of baby aspirin helping people conceive :) good luck girls! If i don't catch this month i'm going to continue using opks and grapefruit juice and maybe aspirin, not sure. 
Need a bit of help- i tested this morning at 9am and got a :bfn: and when i wiped later on (sorry tmi :blush:) at about 11am my cm had turned a browny colour. 
Any idea what this means? I haven't felt any af cramps, and the :witch: almost always gets me as soon as I wake up, not in the daytime. Hmmm :( xxxx


----------



## newfielady

We're going to start trying more things as the cycles roll on. Maybe if we don't get it this time we'll try the evening primrose oil too. You'll have to let me know what you think of it Impatientmumm. It had really good reviews on the site. :D
I don't know what to tell you Belle. This little story might be encouraging though. https://air-travel.travelerinc.com/my-journey-this-month-to-bfp-i-thought-id-share-it-with-you.html
Hopefully if Belle gets her`s this month then Impatientmumm and I will be right behind her. :D


----------



## belle254

fingers crossed newfie! and thanks for the link, it was really reassuring. i never usually spot before af arrives so i was a bit worried when i saw it. still have little niggly pains when i lie down at night, heartburn is still raging (my mum thinks i have reflux... at 20 years old!), my left boob is a bit sore and i'm spotty. :wacko: 
We haven't heard off beckahdee for a while! Hope you're doing ok, and jemj, if you're still floating around too :) 
xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I was thinking the same thing yesterday. beckahdee and bellaswedus is gone MIA. Bella should be getting her surgery soon, right? And Jemj is probably off poas somewhere lol. :haha: I don't know what happened to beckahdee. We haven't heard from her in a _long_ time.
mummymurray74 seems to have vanished too.


----------



## jemj

Sorry been MIA ladies I have been busy wink wink lol. After getting my positive opk I think I either ov today or yesterday as have been getting weird ad cramps. 
I was so looking forward to some good news. Fx for you belle. I've got loads to say ladies buy iPod keyboard is too small will be back later once I get on laptop.


----------



## belle254

Lol good to hear from you jemj, glad to hear you're hard at work babymaking :) ;) if i don't get a bfp this cycle at least i'll be going through next months with you, newfie and imatientmumm and the others. the support on here is lovely :) xxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Can't wait to hear the rest jemj. Ah, wish I was busy dtd. :haha: :blush:
I agree belle, the support here is amazing. We're all different ages, different relationship conditions, different province/states/countries but we're one big happy ttc family. :) I find myself talking to DH about something that was said on here. I'll be like "and then belle said" and he's like "wait, who's Belle? I don't know a Belle, do I?" haha. Then I have to explain "it's on bnb" :haha:
P.S :af: is "packing up" and I'm hoping she'll be left by tomorrow. :haha:


----------



## belle254

haha i love the way you said "af is packing up" :D i used to hate coming on bnb on my iphone cause it would try to guess what i was going to say, and get it wrong! ](*,) im trying to keep busy doing some studying so the days go faster, whats everyone else doing this week? xxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I was hoping you'd get the joke. :haha: I know, there is some funny stuff on the internet about phones and their "autocorrect". lol. We're going to the Big Mall Thursday. :D Woot Woot. I'm going to La Senza haha. Spends hubby's money. ;) Other than that I'm just doing housework. Oh, but I do have a date tomorrow with my friends for Tim Horton's. :D.


----------



## belle254

Sounds good! ooo have fun in la senza, could spend hours in there :happydance: still getting bfns, i thought i was actually on to something with all the symptoms ive been getting! :( never mind, there's always next month! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

ooooo La Senza - one of my favourite shops!!! 

How are you all ladies?? I went swimming last night - me and OH are on a healthy eating and fitness mission and I realised just how unfit I was ha ha!!

It's strange you know but I've got a sneaky suspicion we might all get our BFP's next month - I've got a good feeling for April and Xmas Babies

xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Ohh, I hope you're right Impatientmumm. Maybe we're destined to get our :bfp:'s together. :D
I'd like to go swimming but it wouldn't work out here. lol. There's still ice on the ponds and we don't have an indoor pool. XD. I've started to work out a bit again too. I have put on 15 lbs since I was laid off. :O Good thing I'm tall you can't really notice it. :dohh:
And I _love_ La Senza. It's the only store I can spend $150 on bras and panties and DH doesn't care. :haha:

P.S
You like my pic? It's my kitty. <3


----------



## belle254

aww your cat's gorgeous newfielady :) whats it called? My OH was talking about getting a cat a few weeks back but i was just like "i would be the one feeding it and looking after it and training it!" until he realised and kind went oh :( :dohh:
and good on you both for getting fit! i really haven't got the motivation, plus i get impatient and want to see results quickly! but atleast youre having fun doing it!
by rights we should all be slim and toned due to all the :sex: we get :rofl: xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

My cat is a domestic short hair calico. And she's no work. :D She does her own thing and when she wants a cuddle she'll jump up in your arms. People talk about a cat "stealing a baby's breath" but that's just an old wives tale. I fill up her water bowl every day, food dish every second day, and DH cleans her litterbox. She's not a fussy cat so he gets away with once a week :D *Oh, important note here though ladies!* Never clean a cats litterbox if you are expecting! I haven't done it since we've been trying! There is something in it (I think it's something in the cat pee) that can cause sever birth defects! (Just in case you didn't know)
And Belle, I think the :sex: helps. It's good on the respiratory system lol. :haha:


----------



## impatientmumm

I'd love to get a pet - I had cats when I lived with my parents a few yearws ago - I tried to take them with me but they always turned up at my parents so they have adopted them now ha ha!!

your cat looks gorgeous though newfie - well hopefully with this swimming and BD'ing we all be size zero by the end of this month ha ha!!

xxxx


----------



## belle254

Haha wishful thinking impatientmumm! I keep thinking hmmm, when i get pregnant i'll put weight on anyway, and how can I say no to that gorgeous cupcake?! :rofl: 
Been having some stabbing pains today whilst driving, which wasn't very comfortable! And i've just worked out that if I am pregnant this month, i'll apparently be due on 4th december, but if i get caught next month, it'll be around 4th january, so either way im going to miss out on xmas and new years! ah well :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## belle254

P.S. As we were talking about our pictures, in case you were wondering mine is of me and my brother :) :cloud9: There's 14 years between us- he is now 6 to my 20. i love him to pieces, he is the reason i work with children and why i've wanted my own since he was born! x


----------



## jemj

:hi: ladies glad to see that you are all positive for the month ahead. Lets go get those :bfp: and our xmas :baby:

So just wanted to comment on a few things since I've been MIA

Preseed - I got some of this a few cycles ago as we seem to have tried everything else. Do not use the amount suggested on the box as it is way too much. Mine came with applicators to apply internally. I use a really small amount before we DTD you never know it might help the :spermy: on their way. 

Evening Primrose Oil - I've read great things about this and have it at the ready for next cycle. Although I'm hoping that I don't need it. But also it can be used at the end of pregnancy.

Grapefruit juice - I started this last cycle and only have it in the 2 weeks before Ov as I really cannot stand the stuff. So last cycle I had pink grapefruit juice and this cycle used normal grapefruit juice and for me the pink worked the best. 

So I'm officailly in my 2ww I'm 3DPO and had the strongest ov this month. I don't know if it's becauce I know what I'm looking for or if it's the Soy Iso that I took at the start of my cycle. I had AF cramps the day of Ov was really bloated and had loads of CM:blush: Since Ov I've also been getting spasms weird in my lower abdomen, which can only be compared to the flutters that you get when you first feel baby moving. I know that it is far to early for anything like that but must mean that something is happening down there. :happydance:

I am feeling really rubbish today I'm full of a cold and today is my day off from work and have loads to do but got zero energy. Just wish I could stop blowing my nose. 

So gald that I you ladies to share all this with :hugs: whenever I tell OH about things that we should try he just says they are crap. 

hope we're all on our way to that :bfp: and xmas :baby:

P.s if I get my BFP this cycle I will be due 12th Dec.


----------



## belle254

Sounds like you've been very pro-active this month jemj! fingers crossed for you! Ahh i'm afraid the dreaded :witch: arrived this morning girls, 2 days early and very unwanted :( Have made an appointment with the doctor for next monday about the heartburn that i've been getting- if it wasn't down to pregnancy then i'm at a loss as to what caused it! 
Start of a new cycle, so this month i'm planning on drinking grapefruit again, using opks and taking small doses of aspirin- though nearer the time of ovulation cause i can't stand the stuff usually :sick:
Hope the wait goes quick for you jemj! xxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Wow JemJ you've definitely prepared well for this cycle I've got a good feeling for you on this one!

Well af has finally packed up and gone for another month and I swear to you all this is going to be my last for a while - this weather has had a huge effect on my PMA I just feel so positive about everything at the moment including ttc. The nicest thing is now that the weather is so good I have so much more going on to take my mind off ttc - and I can't explain why but I'm feeling so god damn horny all the time lol!!

I am going to be temping this month too becasue OPK's haven't worked brilliantly for me in the past so hopefully my temps will give me a clearer idea - I absolutely hate grapefruit juice but I am very tempted to give it a go this month - how much do I need to drink and when??

xxxxx


----------



## belle254

Not sure on the grapefruit front impatientmumm, i've been drinking a 250ml glass every morning from like day 6 to a few days after ovulation. Think i'm going to try temping this month too, just gotta get my hands on a bbt thing. Decided that i'm gunna give the aspirin a miss, as i really don't like it. Tried it a minute ago and the thought of taking even a small dose daily is like :sick:
Therefore to recap this cycle i am trying:

Temping
Using ic OPKS
drinking grapefruit and possibly raspberry tea, depending on whether it makes me throw up or not :)
Sorry to get all business like on you, when i'm worried or nervous i get super organized :wacko:
I've got no idea how to temp impatientmumm, so this is going to be a learning curve :rofl: let me know how you get on! xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Impatient I think our bodies are so used to all the :sex: we've been having that now they crave it. :haha: :af: has left me in peace too, now I can get to the baby making. lol. I hope my kits get here in time. It said 4-6 days but I'm not sure where they had to come from :wacko:
Too bad about the :witch: Belle. I hate it when she comes early. 2 days early on me this month too. Makes me wonder if there was a reason she was early or what? I've been spending a lot of time with me (female) friend now a days. The one that stays up all night with be bf. Our cycles have synced up now. lol. Since she's on BC pills maybe now I'll get the regular 28 day cycle. lol
And Jemj, you're right on it. You got a good chance this month. :dust:


----------



## Star7890

Belle and girls, you dont mind if I join you do you? Not sure whether or not my PM went through by the way belle :shrug:

Is there anything I should be doing this month? I dont really want to get into temping and things so maybe I shiould stock up on some grapefruit juice and keep babydancing every night/ every other night.

If I concieve this cycle I will be due on christmas eve!! :cloud9:

Hope everyone gets their BFP this month! :kiss:


----------



## jemj

:hi:and welcome. 

So sorry the :witch: got you belle :hugs:

I totally agree with the PMA and the weather the sun really put's me in a good mood. Even with a cold I'm in a better mood. :thumbup:

I only drink a glass of grapefruit in the morning when I take my vitamins I'm only taking Cod liver oil and a prenatal vitamin called babystart. I hate the stuff and OH is always asking why I'm drinking it I just tell him cause it's healthy. How do you explain to a man that its for CM thye just wouldn't get it :dohh: 

I think that you ladies have great plans for the month ahead. This month has been my first BBT I take it every morning at 7am before getting out of bed I got a digital therm off amazon for about £3.00 and it stores that temp so if you want a lie in you just take your temp and go back to sleep without having to write anything down :thumbup:

Get :sex: if your horny just don't wear yourself out before OV lol

I'm only 3DPO but really want to POAS I have loads in the bathroom but I know it's too early. Hoping to hold out until 10DPO


----------



## Star7890

Oooh jemj try and hold out until 10dpo, Ive tested early before and even if its BFN i still convince myself that there is more time and its too early! 
I cant believe how cheap that thermometer was, I might sound stupid but if you take your temps every morning how do you interpret the results and what do they mean? 

xx


----------



## belle254

Lol jemj i just had a mental image of trying to explain to our OHs why we drink grapefruit juice and explaining about CM. I'm sure they'd understand... not :rofl:
And talking of periods being in sync newfielady- me and my mum (who is 47 this year!) are in sync give a take a few days, and we don't even live together! It's crazy, but amazing how that happens :)
& Hii Em :hi: welcome to the mad house! xxxxxxx


----------



## jemj

ERConnell, I use Fertility Friend online to enter my temps you can use the free version or pay for VIP. I did it when they had an offer on and it was £10 for 3 months. I have no idea what I was looking for your temp should peak after ov I've posted a link to my chart if you ladies want to have a look. 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## newfielady

Welcome ER. (I may have missed it, not sure if you have said) How long have you been TTC?
Jemj, that was a good deal you got. Even I paid $8 at Wal-Mart :D
I didn't know about the grapefruit juice. What if I drank the white grapefruit juice? That tastes so much better than the red. :sick: Yeah, I can picture trying to tell DH about CM, how cranberry juice is supposed to improve it, and what the difference is in GOOD cm versus BAD cm. :haha:


----------



## impatientmumm

Welcome ERConnell!!

How are you all today - I can't bring myself to use the grapefruit juice I really really do not like it at all.
That will have to be last resort if we don't catch this month!

I've started using fertility friend this month - so far my temps are a bit silly because I've been using at different times but from today I'll be strict and do it every morning!

How is the PMA today girls!!

xxxxx


----------



## belle254

I am waiting on my thermometer then i will start temping :yipee: :winkwink:
Af is being particularly cruel at the mo, lots of cramping and back ache boooo. I'm feeling positive about this cycle, going to try not to jump on every symptom though like i did last cycle. 
Anyone try red raspberry leaf tea? Is that disgusting too? ::wacko: xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Hi everyone, been forcing down the grapefruit juice since yesterday, does anyone really like that stuff?! 
Thanks for your welcomes ladies, newfielady, this is our second month, we were NTNP last month with no success so we thought we would throw ourselves into it this month! Going to have a read through this thread from the beginning to get all your stories :)

Feeling guilty that I should be doing the spring clean of this rubbish tip of a home but would much rather sit on here nattering :D xx


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies my PMA is great not sure how it will be as the 2ww continues. 

I don't think that it matters if it's red or white grapefruit juice. I've tried looking on the internet and can't find anything apart from it being an old wives tale. I'm willing to try anything after waiting this long for a :baby:

The rasberry leaf tea isn't that bad I just can't bear to drink the stuff I OD on it when I was trying to induce labour with my DD. I then again tried every old wives tale going and nothing worked. Even the drugs they give you in hospital didn't work but she was worth it in the end. It's suppose to strengthen the uterus and give you a longer LP.

From what I have read EPO is the best to improve CM. 

Belle I'd stay away from grapefruit juice as it can give you heartburn and I don't think you want anymore of that. 

Good luck to you ladies and hope to see your temps soon so I have something to compare with. 

:dust: to everyone and fingers crossed for the euromillions £117 million pond jackpot tonight I've just been and bought my ticket. :happydance:


----------



## belle254

Oh my god jemj i never thought of that! I was chugging down this horribly bitter grapefruit juice from like cd6 to cd13-15, never thinking that that could be the cause of the heartburn! Dam! :rofl:
i'm going to try red raspberry leaf tea this cycle, if i can stand it! 
Good luck jemj! xxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Just had a pregnancy announced on Facebook. Urgh.


----------



## belle254

Aw em :( :hugs: your time will come! xx


----------



## jemj

Em I know the feeling I feel like everyone around me is pregnant or just had a baby at the moment. It'll be our turn soon. 

The worst is reading about people moan about being pregnant, I'm fed up of morning sickness or I feel fat. Well I can't wait to get fat and have morning sickness. I've promised my OH that I will never moan until I'm giving birth I'll just be grateful for that :bfp: and :baby:


----------



## Star7890

jemj said:


> The worst is reading about people moan about being pregnant, I'm fed up of morning sickness or I feel fat. Well I can't wait to get fat and have morning sickness. I've promised my OH that I will never moan until I'm giving birth I'll just be grateful for that :bfp: and :baby:

Exactly! I just cant wait for that day I have that positive test in front of my eyes :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## belle254

Our time will come :) fingers crossed we can all be bump buddies together! x


----------



## jemj

I agree our time will come. 

Because I'm feeling so positive (hope my pee is positive soon too) I've booked to see the doctor. We've been ttc now for 15 months and just want to know if it is possible to have another :baby: and if it's not then I can stop stressing myself out every month. We'd never be able to afford any treatment and wouldn't get any on the NHS as we already have kids. I'm grateful for the two that we have been blessed with. Don't get me wrong I would be totally gutted :cry: if we couldn't have just one more :baby:

I'm still full of PMA this month and hopefully I can just go to the doctor on the 5th and tell her that I'm already preggers. 

:dust: and heres to being bump buddies


----------



## Star7890

:wine: Heres to being bump buddies!!! (non alcoholic of course :haha:)


----------



## Star7890

Urgh, girl who announced her pregnancy on Facebook has just put her relationship status to single. Why allow yourself to get pregnant if your not with someone who your going to stay with. Puzzles me it really does. 

How is everyone today, cancelled my order for preseed and ordered some conceive plus instead after hearing some reviews so hopefully it will work!

How is everyone today, off to work in a bit for a lovely nine hour shift! :/ xx


----------



## belle254

Aw Em i don't know the situation but maybe they've had a blip in their relationship and need some space before they get back together? me and my OH are always arguing about petty things, we split up for 3 days only last week :rofl: but thats just how we work i guess. i can see where you're coming from.
How does conceive plus work?
Good luck with the 9 hour shift :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## newfielady

I know how you feel ER. There is dozens of teenage girls here either pregnant or have infant babies. A lot of them are single. I can't figure out how so many girls get pregnant by accident when us here are trying and trying but nothing.. It's starting to get me kinda down. :(
I think I'll skip on the cranberry juice then, since it can cause heartburn and there's no real proof it works.
Since I'm entering my fertile period now I might :sex: when hubby get's home for lunch. :haha:


----------



## newfielady

Jemj, how do I post a link for my graph like you did?


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies, well I'm very tired today after being up at 4.45am for work. Not good on a saturday morning. Then had to keep two 5 year olds entertained out of the house while OH got his sleep for the night shift. Think I may be going bed with the kids tonight. 

Go to your FF home page and click on show chart and there is a sharing tab at the top and it gives you the code to post on BnB.

Wow 9 hr shift on a saturday, what do you do? 

i wish it was easy to get pregnant me and my OH joke sometimes that we should just not think about TTC and get drunk and then it will happen. (Just like last time):haha:


----------



## belle254

Lol i wish it were that simple jemj! Hope you get a good nights sleep! Got my bbt in the post today so will be temping as of tomorrow :D xxx


----------



## jemj

So do I no opk, no bbt, no dpo just your favourite drink some :sex: without worrying if the :spermy: fell out, then :dohh: where is the :witch: oh I better do a :test:and there it is a :bfp:

Good luck with the temping x


----------



## newfielady

Okay so this should be it. My Ovulation Chart It's my chart from my last complete cycle.
Oh, and jemj, :rofl: I cracked up when I read that post. :)


----------



## Star7890

Jemj, if only it could be that easy!! How do all these women get pregnant by accident? It cant be a huge coincidence that they ALL have sex that one time right when they ovulate and BAM they are pregnant, surely? 
What is their secret?! hmmm

Im in my fertile period now but we were too tired to dtd last night (which doesnt happen often!) so will have to wait till later :(

I just work in a Deli at the minute, hoping to get into midwifery when Ive had my kids and they are at school. Its long hours and hard work but I love my job and colleagues and the days zooom by :)
Quick question... do you think it would be safe for me to work around/ touch pate, cheeses and deli meats whilst pregnant? I heard it can harm your baby if you eat them but not sure about just touching them? 
xxx


----------



## belle254

:rofl: lol jemj! if only. And Em i don't think it matters, its only if you eat them. But i reckon you'll have to ask your doctor or something when the time comes :)
I've just started temping and its really interesting! took it at 8.45 this morning and was 35.85 celcius. Thats quite cold for me! I didn't feel cold though, i turned to my OH and made him wake up to check if i felt frozen :rofl: xxxxxx

P.S. Anyone know the patterns that occur when you do conceive? I know your temp is supposed to stay elevated if ovulation has occured, but how do you know you you've conceived? are there any markers to look out for? xxxx


----------



## newfielady

I know ER, they must have a secret. Maybe getting drunk is the key? :haha: I think it has something to do with the fact they _don't_ want to get pregnant so they're no stressing out about it. :doh:
I've never heard of this not eating pate, cheeses and deli meats while pregnant. Really? I _love_ cheese. And deli cut turkey breast. :D
I've read two different statements on the internet. One said if your temps stay elevated for more than 10 days you are most likely pregnant. The other said if your temps stay elevated for 18 days you are most likely pregnant. So, I'm not sure which is true :shrug:


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies I'm no expert on temps as i feel cold all the time. I didn't think temping would work but I had a little dip yesterday and it's gone back up today. Still a lot higher than before ov. 

Liver Pate and soft cheeses should be avoided in pregnancy pate becasue it had too much vit A and I can't remember the reason for the soft cheese. You can also only have shop bought mayo and hard boiled eggs.


----------



## belle254

Hmmm i think more research into temping is in order. And girls i've decided i'm going to be drinking raspberry tea every day this cycle instead of grapefruit juice- its really nice! especially with a bit of honey to sweeten it up.
ive read that apparently loads of women drink it whilst trying to become pregnant, as it helps to tone the uterus or something. which means its also good when you go into labour, cause apparently it makes contractions more effective :) xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Oooh I might have to invest in some raspberry tea!

Have any of you ladies ever had a prediction/psychic reading?
A few months ago (before we even knew we were going to ttc) I consulted a local psychic who told me that my fertility was going to increase rapidly in March 2011.... So here we are... I hope shes right... :/

Also, on stranger events.. Me, my DF and my SIL were at my MILS for tea today, and we got onto the conversation of babies (my MIL now knows we are TTC) So out of the blue we were laughing saying that my OH wanted three boys and they could be triplets! So my MIL starts freaking saying that just last night she had a really vivid dream about three newborn baby boys, triplets! 

How strange! 
Dont think Id be able to handle triplets though! Gosh! 

How is everyone this fine evening? :D xxx


----------



## jemj

Hi I'm doing ok this evening. Really tired the kids have been a real handful today. It's been making me think twice about how I could cope with another :baby:

Also my lack of symtoms in this 2ww. I wasn't going to symptom spot but can't help it and I have nothing. 

Triplets would be hard work but maybe it does mean that you will get 3 boys but really close together. 

I've never had a proper reading. I had one when pregnant with my DD and asked if she could tell the sex and she said a boy when I already had it confirmed twice that it was a girl. Also my mum went in after me and she said are you with your friend surley if she was any good she would have known that it was my mum. 

I did however get bored one day and had one done online and it gave me my luckiest day of the year as the 3rd april which is when af is due and when I will test if I can hold out that long.


----------



## belle254

Lol i could just about cope with twins (my grandads a twin) but not triplets! :wacko: and some women don't get any symptoms- remember that jemj! maybe its your month :happydance: xxxxxxx


----------



## jemj

I hope so belle. I've just been reading in 2ww that cold symptoms could be a sign. That's the only thing that I have and some cramps. Before I started with my cold I'd not really been around people apart from DD and OH as I was off work for the week and cold started day before I went back. Not looking too much into it though. Off to bed as these kids have killed me today.


----------



## newfielady

Not much to post from me ladies. Me and DH are coming down with something. Stuffy noses, sneezing, coughing and sore throats! Doesn't stop us from dtd though haha. Just thought I'd leave a line letting you know I'm, still here. 
P.S
I had a dream about triplets last cycle! I really wouldn't be able to handle it I think but if it happened I guess you'd find a way.


----------



## belle254

I guess with triplets or more it would be more about surviving than anything else :) ever so slightly scary! 
And oh no, first jemj, and now you newfielady! if this wasn't all over the internet i'd be worried that we're passing some virus around :rofl: 
I'm really tired today- my SIL's 1 year old stayed over last night and woke up several times in the night. That was understandable- but then she woke up at 6ish happy as larry :wacko: crazy child! xxxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

Good morning all hope you are all well? I have had a manic weekend working and this morning am absolutely shattered this hour loss has really messed me up and my temps have shot up I presume this is due to tiredness??

Worst of all I've just got over the last cold and I feel like I'm getting another one :-(

I've had a few readings and so far 2 were wrong, I was told I would have got my bfp last cycle - another one said July this year I'm just hoping she is a few months late and it will happen much sooner!

My friends and I are going to see a psychic in our local town in a couple of weeks and I'm excited to see what she might say!!

xxxx


----------



## jemj

wow what's going on with us. We're all ill and tired. Hope we're all feeling better soon. I'm gonna take a nap this afternoon as just to finish off the wknd the kids were both up at 4am this morning until OH came in from work at 6.15am then we all managed to get another hour in. I even let them get in bed with me which I never do. 

The kids were up and happy dancing about and i could bearly open my eyes. 

Gonna try and take my mind of this 2ww and look for a course to start this september. It's about time that I got myself a career. I'm more clueless now than when I left school about what I want to be when I grow up :dohh:


----------



## belle254

Lol jemj, i hope you feel less tired after a nap. A lot of people don't know what they want to do even as adults. I'm 20 and have almost finished a degree in early years, cause thats all i've ever wanted to do. But since theres a lack of childcare jobs where i am, i've been forced to look at other options such as barwork, housekeeping and admin jobs. They pay far better than childcare so im thinking of a career change! :rofl: xxxx


----------



## april17th2007

Hello! I've been looking for a buddy for awhile and haven't really found one, so a nice member pointed me in this direction. :)


----------



## impatientmumm

welcome welcome April!!

How are we all today?? I am loving this weather at the moment!! it makes ttc so much easier lots more to think about and my energy levels have gone through the roof :winkwink:

I was so close to buying a bouncing chair last night - I found this gorgeous Mama's and Papa's one on ebay for so cheap and brand new but OH stopped me just before I clicked to bid - spoil sport!!

xxxx


----------



## Star7890

Awww spoilsport! Im always so tempted to buy things but Im sticking to window shopping for now! 
Welcome april17th! 

Started my prenatals yesterday and have been enjoying doing lots of babydancing in the run up to ov xxx Speak soon everyone xx


----------



## belle254

Hi April :hi: :thumbup: 
Whats your situation?
Aw never mind impatientmumm, your time to buy all that exciting stuff will come soon! Af left yesterday, so i'm going to start using the opks again soon. xxx


----------



## Star7890

OH has a operation tomorrow, slap bang in my fertile period! :dohh:
Its on his nose, and there will be some considerable bruising and swelling (bloody rugby injury:dohh:) 
Asked him if we can still :sex: and he says as long as I do the work! :haha: Its got to be done if we want this :bfp: xxx


----------



## impatientmumm

I've been using OPK's since CD7 very faint lines appearing but nothing clear as yet - Am I doing these too early do you think?

awww bless your OH ER - oh well doing the work is sometimes more beneficial anyway :winkwink: well it is for me :haha:

So how is the grapefruit juice??

You're right Belle - but it is just so gad damn tempting :haha: I did say to OH I can't wait to be actually allowed to go and buy lots and lots of baby stuff :happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Hi April, I'm glad you decided to join us.
My OPK and HPT kits haven't arrived yet so I might not even get them in time for this cycle. :wacko:
It's so tempting to buy things for a baby that we don't have yet though. I see crib sets and highchairs on sale and I'm like, oh, this would be a good chance to buy one if we knew we were having a baby. :D
Hopefully we will all feel better soon. :D


----------



## Star7890

Ive just noticed we are all quite similar in our cycles. 7, 5, 3 and 2 days away from ovulation :)

Urgh off to work now only for four hours overtime so should go quickly :)
xx


----------



## Star7890

https://www.mothercare.com/richContent/B003USY1UE?ie=UTF8&pf_rd_r=1ZMTAVABSTMT03XK5AH9&pf_rd_m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B003USY1UE&pf_rd_p=221610327&pf_rd_s=left-2

Cuuute! Okay I need to stop looking on mothercare website now! x


----------



## impatientmumm

OMG ER that is gorgeous - exactly the kind of thing I would choose.

Oh god roll on my BFP - I am going to make me and OH bankrupt he he

xxx


----------



## newfielady

That is so cute ER. Hope you shift passes quickly for you. 
Good news for us though. I have a job for the summer months. :D. I'll be looking after a little fellow (6 turning 7 this summer). :D. Should be starting the 1st of May. I'm pretty excited. He's a quite little fellow, just likes to color and play his DS. :D


----------



## impatientmumm

Congratulations Newfie that's brilliant news - sounds like really rewarding work and you get some extra cash for the summer.

Are any of you off on hols this year??

xxx


----------



## jemj

Hi everyone, well I feel left out now for being ahead in my cycle. I'm either 8or 9dpo. No symptoms to speak any anything that I do think is a symptom I have an explaination for :wacko:

As for my poas addiction I don't even want to test the :witch:is due on sunday hope she doen't show. That will not make for a nice b'day present. 

So you ladies will be :sex: like crazy if your entering your fertile period. 

I personally don't think that it's too soon to take opk's ask you never know if your gonna ov early or late. 

Good luck with the job. 

Hope OH gets well soon and is still up for the :sex:

:dust:


----------



## Star7890

Oh yes we have been :sex: like crazy, at least once a night, sometimes twice, which I know is bad for sperm count but we do it because we want to not because we have to! Maybe we should cut down :wacko:


----------



## jemj

We've been doing it twice this cycle, only because we've tried everything else. Everyday, every other day and every third day. So this cycle we've did it twice the day before and the day after ov not planned like that just because we wanted to. 

It's more fun


----------



## newfielady

ERConnell said:


> Oh yes we have been :sex: like crazy, at least once a night, sometimes twice, which I know is bad for sperm count but we do it because we want to not because we have to! Maybe we should cut down :wacko:

:haha: Us too. DH asked me if there was such thing as too much :sex: (when it comes to making a baby) I said "Nah" lol. Can't have too much of a good thing :blush:


----------



## belle254

Exactly newfielady, there's no such thing as too much :sex: when ttc!!
Sounds like you're all good, Em there's no harm in looking at the mothercare website, i'm always on it daydreaming about what i'll buy :D 
And jemj think of it as the fact that you might be the first to get a bfp! fingers crossed!
This temping lark is quite fun- ive been doing it for 3 days now and its slowly risen from 35ish to 36 1/2 ish :) xxx


----------



## april17th2007

Thanks for the welcomes! 

My story is a bit of everywhere and everything, haha. 

I have 2 children and Husband and I are ttc #3. I have been struggling with edometriosis since I was a child and they are now testing me for PCOS. My daughter - I don't know how hard it was to get pregnant with her she was a little surprise and my son took some time. 

My periods have always been off, going a few months with out one and all. Well this past time I went 1 whole year with out a period and I FINALLY got it 1 week ago. I was so excited :happydance: Hubby had no clue why I was so excited to finally have my period, haha. But to me it meant there was still hope in ttc #3!! 

We've gone through a lot though that has hindered the ttc, but not too much. Husband is a Marine and he got stationed in DC in January - so that big move then going through some transitional things here really got us down but we really never stopped trying. We :sex: all the time as it is, probably because of me anyway... :haha: 

But yeah, we are ttc #3 and besides just going to doctor visits to make sure I am healthy right now we haven't had any assistance with trying. I am hoping my BFP comes on its own! I am giving it time to, when I feel the time is right to finally ask for assistance I will. But for now just a lot of :sex: and praying! 


Oh and I am always caught looking at baby things and wanting to buy new born stuff! It is just SO hard not to!!


----------



## belle254

Aww well April we're here to support you until you get that much awaited bfp :hugs: I caved in 2 months ago and bought a set of newborn baby hats in neutral colours- my excuse is that they were in the sale! And I did buy a set for my pregnant friend too!
The worst thing is going to car boot and jumble sales and seeing all the cheap childrne's books for sale. I can't wait to start collecting all the books that i read as a child for my LO :) :cloud9: xxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I know Belle. I loved to read as a child and I still do. I can't wait to buy childrens books to read to my LO. I gave all my books I had when I was little to my nephew. :D. And I know what you mean about buying things. Someone here in town had a car seat for sale for only $30. Never used. 
I think I may have ovulated yesterday if my chart is anything to go by. I had a dip yesterday and now it's starting to go back up. I guess I'll know for sure a little later on. I never got my kits yet so... My Ovulation Chart


----------



## belle254

Yeah looks like you could have newfie- and it looks at though you've been doing lots of babydancing so fx for you! Hows the cm looking? I can't believe i'm comfortable enough to talk to you girls about this kind of thing lol :haha: I'm going to start using opks from tomorrow so I don't miss my chance this month.
I've got some job interviews to go to this and next week, one of which is for a nanny to a 11 month old boy. It will do nothing to improve my broodiness!
Argggh xxxxxxx


----------



## jemj

I agree newfielady looks like you have ov and covered it well with all that BD.

Belle good luck with the interview. 

So I caved today and tested after Oh said "are you pregnant" only said it because I ate loads of my tea and he said he'd never seen me eat so much, I was hunger. Well it was a BFN. I could sort of see a faint line but counting it as a BFN cause it was an IC. 

Not gonna test now until sunday as that is when AF is due and apart from feeling really hunger got no sympton. Not even got any AF symptoms.


----------



## Star7890

MAJOR DILEMMA!!!

OH had operation today and they have ended up keeping him in overnight, which means no sexy time and I'm so close to ovulating :( :( :(

Maybe this means Im out for this month already :(

PLUS sleeping in an empty double bed tonight wont be fun... locked all the doors and windows and turned all the lights on or else I'm going to get scared tonight. God Im pathetic.

PLUS he doesn't have his phone on him so cant even speak to him until tomorrow morning when I pick him up. Hate this.


----------



## newfielady

Belle. It does look like it, with that dip in temps. And I lol'd when I read "it looks at though you've been doing lots of babydancing". haha. I try to make sure I have my complete fertile time covered. If you look at my chart for last month it looks as though I ovulated later than I though. (Day 17). The cm is fertile looking. I'd call it EW cm.Hope the interviews go well. :D 

jemj. Once again, I had a little chuckle. At the restaurant where I used to work the other waitresses used to call me a "nympho" lol. :blush: What do you mean an IC? I can't figure that one out. :dohh: It's still a bit early for you to test anyways. fx for you. :D

ER. You can't be out already. You don't know for sure when you OV do you? And if you've had "sexy time" within the last 4 days, you're still covered for now. I'd jump him tomorrow though. ;) Honestly, if I was you, I'd go sleep at the hospital with him. I'd be to afraid at home by myself.:-s


----------



## belle254

Ooo jemj you never know, its still early! very proud of you for not planning to test until sunday, i couldn't do it i'm too weak-willed :dohh:
Em I hope his operation goes alright, and as long as you babydanced recently and plan on doing it today or tomorrow i'm sure you've still got a good chance :)
And thankyou for the luck girls, i will need it seeing as i've been for about 50 interviews already! xxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

He's back, he had to stay because he stopped breathing twice during op. But he has just slept all day, and hes in a lot of pain so dont want to bring babydancing up. 

God Im in a bad mood... plus work tonight... maybe he will feel more energized later.

Hope everyone is okay!! xx


----------



## impatientmumm

oh ER dont worry as long as you have been BD'ing lots before he went in for his op you might still be in with a chance - the little swimmers can live for up to 5 days and it only takes one!
Hope your OH is feeling better soon though

JemJ it is still very very early, most women dont get a positive until their af is late - so you've still got every chance - have you had many symtpons??

Belle good luck with your interviews - hope they go very well.

My OPK's are slowly getting darker but my temps are staying consistent - I'm going to Manchester this weekend for a friends birthday and there is no way I'll subtly be able to take my temp on sunday morning whilst sharing a room with all my friends there too which is so annoying because Sunday is supposed to be my ovulation day!! Oh well I'll just have to rely on my OPK's this month

xxx


----------



## jemj

Thanks ladies. 

impatient don't worry about missing your temp I missed on near Ov this month but you can still see it with the temp rise the following 3 days. 

Symptoms so far are just feeling hunger. No doing much for my diet. Woke up this morning and I have 4 boobs. My bra is tight so my boobs are spilling out the top of my bra, they are not sore like usual before af but are a little sensitive. 

Hope you ladies catch the eggy this month :dust:

p.s ic is internet cheapy


----------



## belle254

I guess any changes, even to your appetite, are good changes jemj!
And talk about bad timing impatientmumm lol. im sure if you babydance before and after sunday you'll still have a good chance of catching the egg :)
I've never felt really really sad when my friends are pregnant and i'm not- one of my best friends is 20 weeks and i don't feel anything except excitement for her. But today a girl i used to work with announced that she's 12 weeks pregnant and feeling was horrible :( just this plummeting sadness.
I'm just being depressing- i know our times will come soon! xxxx


----------



## Star7890

:hugs:


----------



## Star7890

Ticker has been put back after a miscalculation :D I'm due to ovulate on Sunday, Mothers day, we are having a big family day/meal so going to have to fit in some babymaking somewhere! 

Okay off to work, hoping this is ALL our months so we can go through the pregnancy forums together! xx


----------



## Star7890

If I conceive this month my due date will be 25th December! x


----------



## belle254

Ah I know Em it's exciting but scary! I calculated that if I concieve this month my due date would be around 29th december! That's cutting it very close to new years day!
Jemj you excited or nervous about testing tomorrow? Have you caved in yet? :rofl:
I think i'm starting to enter my fertile period- cm is increasing :) the joys of womanhood! xxxx


----------



## jemj

Good luck to you all this month and tons of baby dust. Get some :sex:

Well I caved and tested this morning I decided to use my one and only FRER and it was a :bfn:. So guess I'm onto next month and the :witch:will show any day now. 

At least I have my Dr's appointment on Tuesday so will ask her where we go now. I feel like throwing the towel in and to top it all off we have a day of babies tomorrow we're at a christening so will be babies all day and people asking when were having another. I sometimes wish when we get asked that question that I could just say "FFS we're trying it's not that easy you know"


----------



## newfielady

Yup jemj. People ask us when are we going to have a baby and I just say "When it happens". It's not as easy as you'd think lol. If I concieved this month I would be due Dec. 23.
Well my cm is still EW so does that mean I am ovulating, have ovulated or am about to ovulate? 
How is your hubby now ER? Hope things are well. ;)
P.S Sick as a dog. Sore throat, stuffy ears, runny nose and can't stop sneezing or coughing. :sick: DH is better, lol. Still DTD though :haha:


----------



## belle254

You're not out until af shows jemj! Sending you lots of :dust: 
hope you feel better soon newfielady :) atleast you're still getting some babydancing in there even though you're ill. xxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

When I wiped (on the loo) just now I have LOADS of very very stretchy EWCM like stretching more than four inches! 

DF is asleep and dont want to wake him, can I still catch the egg if we dtd in the morning? xx


----------



## belle254

Yes i expect so Em, there's a 12-26 hour window so if you dtd within that you've still got a chance. And that ewcm news sounds good! At least it proves that you're fertile and in working order :)
I'm worrying a little bit about whether me and OH are going to concieve this month- we've only dtd once since af finished and I basically offered it to him on a plate last night and he turned me down! :growlmad: Has only ever happened a handful of times in the 5 years we've been together! Plus i'm due to ovulate soon and i'm worrying that we're not dtd enough.
Please reassure me that it only takes one sperm to do the job? :cry: xxxx


----------



## Star7890

It only takes one spermy to do the job! If you time it right everything will be fine :)
Manged to wake DF up by kissing his chest and I got my wicked way haha Im such an evil woman! xx 

Hope your OH gets horny again soon!


----------



## jemj

Good luck ladies. 

Belle don't worry to much my OH was the same this cycle and we still DTD enough just to cover O day before and day after. I was worried and stressed with it. They always cave in the end. 

So my temp is still up had a hissy fit yesterday and binned all my opk's and hpt after seeing a BFN. So just waiting now for my temp to drop. If it doesn't will have to go buy a HPT. At least now I can't POAS everytime I go to the loo. When I got a BFN I did an OPK just to use it up and it had a line not a full positive but almost. Not reading to much into this as I know that you can have an LH surge just before AF. Hopefully it's the start of a BFP and I implanted later but I'm sure the witch will show in the next day or 2. 

:dust:


----------



## belle254

You never know jemj! we're all crossing our fingers, toes and everything else for you. 
And LOL em, this is the only place where someone says 'i hope your OH gets horny agains soon' :rofl:
Made my day! xxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

haha! As soon as I read over it I thought GAWD I did not say that! haha xx


----------



## belle254

Lol well it cheered me up so thankyou. Have been using opks for last few days and it's nearly a dark positive so i estimate that i should ovulate either tomorrow or day after. Or somewhere in between :)
I should take tips from you Em, you said you'd managed to persuade your OH! Tbh the problems only because i've never had to try before lol, he's so full of hormones that he used to jump at any chance to dtd :haha:
Never mind! xxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Well I didnt give him a chance really just carried on until he *ahem* stood to attention. haha!! He had said he was too tired but oh well, he initiated sex this morning so alls back to normal. 
Maybe tmi but this morning i was just pleasuring him (gawd *blush*) and I said 'we dont have to have sex you know' and he goes.. no no I need to get the babyjuice in there!! haha what are they like! 

He'll get back to normal soon, did you tell him you were in your fertile period? I dont tell my OH because it freaks him out and he finds it hard to perform. Im calling it stage fright! xxx haha


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello ladies!

Well weekend away was good but I'm feeling really down as I think I'm not ovulating this month - I have been doing opk's since CD7 and it started to go darker on cd10 and didn't get darker and then CD12 there was nothing. I have very little CM this month which isn't normal for me and also I'm still getting used to temping and so they are all over the place because of lack of sleep and sheer exhaustion.

We have literally BD every day exept for yesterday since af went away and I just feel like although I've enjoyed all the bd'ing I know we are out this month.

I'm finding it harder and harder to keep positive - I think next month I'm going to use conceive plus - how have you found it JemJ??

xxxxx


----------



## mummymurray74

I bought some conceive plus this month, i ov'd yesterday i think? I got pos opk on saturday eve and a bit of ewm , and it was paler yesterday and my temp has gone up today so waiting for it to continue going up, i have been trying 3 months with nothing so i thought id give conceive plus a go, used it last night so we will see if it works?? Its supposed to make the sperm live longer and assist conception according to the packet?? we will see..........Hope you are ok impatient mum, i know how you feel, im so fed up now, its starting to get on my nerves all this testing, temps etc if i dont get pregnant this month i think im just going to dump everything next month, no more temp taking etc im all charted out! x


----------



## belle254

Oh no come on girls stay positive!! I was feeling really down yesterday thinking that OH just doesn't want to dtd (and no Em, after last month's stage fright i'm not telling him when i'm in my fertile period! lol) so we're already out this month before we've began, but then i realised that i don't know why i'm stressing so much because one day, whether it be in 9 months or longer, we ARE going to have our little babies in our arms, it IS going to happen, just not as quickly as we think. 
This extra time is giving me the chance to save up more cash amongst other things. I know its reallyyyy fustrating but we will get there!
Don't give up mummymurray, your time will come!
I think someone may have slipped me drugs in to my raspberry tea- i'm v overly positive this morning :rofl:
xxxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

ha ha belle - I wish someone could slip me some of those pills today!! I know you're right and when it happens it will be amazing and it will be the right time for all of us, but sometimes it just really gets me down.

I almost bought some Conceive Plus just now and then thought now hold off until af appears and then buy just in case, so I'm trying my hardest to stay somewhat positive.

The good thing is at least I wont be sympton spotting this month and drive myself crazy like I do every other month lol!!

xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Got a lot of comments yesterday about how next year I will be celebrating Mothers day as well! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Makes me feel warm inside :flower:


----------



## jemj

Afternoon ladies. We all need to stay positive we will get that :baby: we so deserve soon. 

impatientmum - i use preseed which I suppose is the same as concieve plus. I only use a tiny bit otherwise it gets too slippery:blush:

I got it cause i have never had any EWCM only watery cm. I still have hope for this month my temp is still high and I am officailly 2 days late today:happydance:

Resisted buying a hpt today. Tomorrow is my b'day so hoping that :witch: doesn't show then. 

Please don't lose hope ladies:dust:


----------



## belle254

This might sounds really weird but its easier to stay positive when the weathers nice :) when its cloudy or rainy it just puts a dampener on everything.
Roll on our december 2011 babies! xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Very true Belle. The sunshine makes you feel much better. I had a laugh back at the "hope your OH get's horny again soon" comment. lol.
We were away for the weekend at our cousin cabin with him and his gf. We had a good time and lots of laughs. Stayed up until 2 am playing monopoly (I can't spell it lol. But I think that's right) I still had EWCM up to yesterday. So when did I OV? :shrug:


----------



## Star7890

Got some pain on my left side running over my abdomen and hip, sort of an achy, dull pain. Dont know whether this is ovulation pain or just wind (lol) xx


----------



## jemj

newfielady have you been temping or opk.

Hope it's O pain ER and not wind:haha:

Looking forward to hearing your symptoms as you enter your 2ww now. 

My 2ww is never ending :cry:


----------



## newfielady

I've been temping. I had opk's ordered but there never came in time. My Ovulation Chart 
I'm trying not to symptom spot this time.


----------



## jemj

newfielady - looks like you ov on friday from your temps. Good luck for this cycle. 

Well no :af: have my doctors appointment today. How can I go and moan about not getting preganant when I'm late. I know that she's gonna make me test I'm really scared and excited I've never been this late before.


----------



## belle254

Good luck jemj! I really hope its a bfp. 
Atleast your chart looks somewhat normal newfielady, im getting so confused at the mo. last month i used opks and it seemed simple. this month, according to my chart i ovulated up to 4 days ago (?!?!). my opks were steadily darker the day before yesterday until yesterday. was kind of dark at 12pm but then i tested again at 6 (albeit with a different brand of ic opk) and it had gone really light again. so according to those, i should have ovulated yesterday or today?
Please shed some light on this please girls! Its confusing me! Coupled with a dream i had last night of OH getting assasinated and having his teeth pulled out- its not been a fantastic start to the week :( xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Good luck jemj. :)
I'm not very "up" on the opks Belle. But I guess it it reached it's darkest that means your about to ovulate? I don't know if this website would help you or not Belle but you could check it out. https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html.
Other than not being able to sleep and this damn flu I feel pretty good. No (other) symptoms.


----------



## impatientmumm

Good luck JemJ hope this is it for you!

I'm sorry Belle I have no idea on what to say, they do say that some brand of IC's don't work well with certain people so maybe that brand wasn't working so well for you.

Well I'm now on CD16 with no ovulation, it's worrying me slightly as I'm nervous I haven't been ovulating all these past months and also I'm scared to have a very long cycle this time round

How are you Newfie, it's still early days for symptons but do you haev anything?

xxx


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies 

impatientmum - don't lose hope your prob just gonna O later this cycle. I've notice that happen a few times before and with this cycle. 

Belle - are you temping as well, my chart was saying that I'd already O but opk had not yet been positive. Then got a positive but took a week for it to show in my chart. 

newfielady - no syptoms are good!

Well just got back from the doc with good news. I'm still in limbo no BFP and no :af:. I have to wait another week and test again. Doc said tests are sensitive but may still be too early:happydance:

If I'm not already with :baby: I have to chart my Ov for the next 3 months and I will be referred to the hospital (if I don't get preg). There is nothing blocking my tubes as I've already had an U/S in Oct 10. As my periods are regular she doen't think that it's my hormones and as we both already have children the only thing she said it could be is that I have a tight cervix from having a LEEP last June. Also been told not to DTD everyday around Ov DTD every other day from CD9. So now I have a plan just need to KNOW.


----------



## Star7890

Oooh good luck jemj!!!

Had ewcm for three days now dont know what to think :/ xx


----------



## impatientmumm

Any updates JemJ???


----------



## impatientmumm

Sorry JemJ just read your post properly lol!!

That is really good news from the dr's I really hope this is it for you!

I've just bought some evening primrose oil and preseed for next month - the one good thing about not ovulating is I am so calm this month not sympton spotting as I normally would be.

I'm going to see a pyschic tomorrow so I'm interested to see what she says to me!?!?

xxxxx


----------



## belle254

Impatientmumm i'm a bit worried about not ovulating too. In past cycles i'm almost definitely sure i have, as i had the pain, the cm, the positive opks etc. This time there's been hardly any ov pain and only an averagely (is that a word?) dark opk 3 days ok. However, today my temp has started to shoot up and i got loads of slippery (sorry :blush:) cm upon waking up. I just had a look at that pee on a stick site (thanks newfie!) and it seems as though i could have failed to ovulate, and now my bodys trying again. Hopefully! If it is that, I'm going to make sure by lassooing OH when he comes through the door and dragging him to bed :happydance:
Jemj what do you think your chances are? Are you normally late sometimes?
xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I had ewcm for 4 days so I guess I ovulated. Along with that dip in temps. I didn't have any ovulation pain this time though.
My nipples are very sensitive now though. And last night I dreampt me and this girl I graduated with (she's pregnant) were sitting at a sports game complaining about being tired. :dohh: lol


----------



## impatientmumm

I've been doing a bit of googling and apparantely it is quite common for some women not to ovulate every month especially if there is considerable stress that month, which strangely enough I have been under immense stress at work as it is just so busy!

So I'm going to keep monitoring over the next couple of months and if there is still nothing go and see the docs.

I have nothing, no cm, no pain and no pos opk's so I have definitely not ov'd and doesnt feel like I will anytime soon.
I hope you are about to Ov Belle and get to BD'ing anyway just in case

xxx


----------



## jemj

Yeah the :witch: has finally arrived don't usually like to celebrate but thought she would never come. 

Belle I've only ever had one late cycle since we started trying which was 32 days. I thought if I ever got over 32 days it would mean that I was defo preg but guess not. 

OH made me take a test last night and it was a BFN. So knew she was on the way plus had a really low temp this am. Never mind CD1 today and Oh is up for what the Dr has suggested so maybe this month. 

:dust:


----------



## belle254

Aw jemj, never mind :hugs: Atleast you're feeling positive about this month :) xxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

:hugs: Jemj :flower: 

Think of next month as your month! xx


----------



## newfielady

Finally got my opks today. Too late for this cycle lol. 
I went to washroom late last night/ early this morning and when I wiped there was a small amount of dark brown/red blood. That was the only time so I guess it might have been implantation? my nipples are sensitive now but other than that I have nothing still. Keeping positive though. :D


----------



## belle254

good good newfielady! i hope this is your month :) xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

I was wondering if you could clear something up ladies? My ticker... are the symptoms at the bottom pregnancy symptoms or what people expect in an everyday cycle?

I have had the gas, bloating, cramps and now have the sore cracked nipples and Im only a few days past ovulation. Dont understand?

And newfielady! Sounds positive xx


----------



## belle254

Em I think that they're the most common pregnancy symptoms. 
I had a feeling that last month one of us would get a bfp but obv my feelings are pretty dodgy lol cause it didn't happen!
I'm so confused right now. According to my usual cycles and dates I was meant to ovulate on cd12 or cd13. Got a ALMOST dark (not as dark as positive opks ive had on previous cycles) on CD11 fleetingly, and lots of cm, but thats it. No pain or anything. My temps are all over the place, dipping and falling every day. Then this morning, cd16, I started having cramps in my usual ovulation-pain place iykwim, near my ovaries. And i'm still getting lots of cm. Plus I know i havent't ovulated yet as my temp this morning was the lowest i've had so far. Is there any way this could be late ovulation? Its very strange and driving me round the bend!
Arggggh :growlmad: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jojono2

I got my AF yesterday..... at last :-D it started yesterday morning and the doc said to take my clomid days 2-6, so do i start today or count today as my first full day and start tomorrow???? confused.com


----------



## impatientmumm

Wow Newfie sounds really positive!!

I think I might actually ovulate this month!! Very late and probably a very short luetal phase but at least I'm ovulating!!
I got loads of EWCM last night and my temps haven't risen in 2 days but have stayed consistent and not dropped - FF says I'm now in my fertile time!

Don't worry Belle you could just be having late ovulation like me

xxx


----------



## newfielady

I think it's a late ovulation too Belle. But then again, if you had ewcm maybe you ovulated without the pain? :wacko:
jojono2 if you started af yesterday than today is the second day in your cycle. You start counting from the day you start. :)
Yey impatientmumm, I'm happy for you. :D Now get to dtd. :haha:


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies 

What's going on with everyone everything seems to be late this month. Late Ov late AF. Let's hope the :spermy: don't miss that egg. 

Not much to say today only if you Ov late that AF will prob be late to as your LP usually stays the same each cycle. 

I started taking EPO yesterday, gonna give the soy iso a miss as I think that may have messed with my cycle. So EPO, folic acid and cod liver oil. Giving the grapefruit juice a miss this cycle will be using softcups and preseed around ov and of course loads of :sex: well every other day on doctors orders lol


----------



## impatientmumm

I started taking EPO today - I was going to ask is this something you just take all the time now or only when you are waiting to ov?

I'm glad you mentioned about the LP jemj otherwise I would be getting highly excited about my late af lol!!

I'm hoping FF confirms Ov tomorrow if my temp goes up fingers crossed.

xxx


----------



## jemj

Impatientmum - I think your only suppose to take it up until Ov then once you ov stop taking it. I'm gonna take it until CD16 which is when I usuaslly Ov. I'm giving up POAS this month and just relaxing. We're booking a holiday for 2012 in June so will have to give up ttc once hol is booked. I'm a bit gutted as I really wanted another LO before I was 30!


----------



## belle254

A jemj you could go on holiday with a baby couldn't you? Or would it be that you'd have to change all the arrangements? :hugs:
I think i'm giving up for this month- too stressful and depressing wondering if i've ovulated/am going to ovulate/if its not too late. Going to put it all on hold during this 2/3ww and then try again after af arrives :)
How are you doing newfie and em? Newfie you had any more bleeding?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Im fine, have very very sore nipples though and dont know why, I really didnt want to symptom spot though!

Jemj, could you not go on holiday with a baby, I dont know how hard it is but I always see babys around the pool when I go away!

Off to work now, seeing if I can go for an internal vacancy with more hours and more socialable days i.e no weekend work so hopefully will sort that out today! xx


----------



## belle254

Good luck Em, i hope you get the hours you want xx


----------



## jemj

Thanks ladies.

Hope you get your hours ER. 

Belle don't give up maybe being more relaxed will help you get that BFP. I'm hoping it does for me. 

We could take a baby on holiday but it's a really long flight, we're going to Florida to meet mickey mouse. I've been before and know that I could cope with a :baby: but OH doesn't think that it's fair having a baby in the heat and all the travelling. Plus he says that we can't afford both a :baby: and a holiday but I know that we can.


----------



## Star7890

Can you believe the weather recently??! Loving sitting in the garden today with DF, the dogs and a ton of ice lollies :D

How is everyone feeling then? Im deffo not feeling pregnant in any way, although my nipples are still incredibly sore and darker in colour.. they almost look bruised :/ 

Have to ring up tomorrow to sort things out with work regarding the hours but going off the way the manger was speaking to me about the role it DOES seem like I may have got the job, he says we just need to go through the motions to make it 'above board' 

so yes! more money and possibly a new car :)


----------



## jemj

Hi Ladies 

ER great news about the job! :happydance: Sensitive and dark nipples are a good sign. It was one of the first symptoms that my BFF had with her pregnancy. 

We've been loving the weather too. Got a nice british tan! Lovely tan lines!


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies!

Hope you all had a lovely sun filled weekend - I did getting high off the fumes of creasote whilst doing my decking lol!!

But best news of the weekend is my parents surprised me and OH and are taking us to egypt on a nile cruise in 4 weeks time!! The only down side is I am due af that week we go but oh well I am going to be so excited about hols that af may not come!!

Still no definite sign of ovulation and I have given up waiting for it to come so just enjoying myself this month and waiting for af to come on Sat.

Good signs Er I really hope this is it for you!

xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Hi ladies. I was enjoying the nice weather all weekend. Not tannin weather yet but it's up on the plus sides again. :D
I haven't had any more bleeding or any symptoms either. I'm thinking about taking the summer off and starting again in the fall.


----------



## belle254

Aw Em those sound like good symptoms! Bearing in mind that some people get none. The sun has been lovely! Been feeling really positive because of it. I'm still not sure when i ovulated or whether i did, ive been getting lots of cm, which is what i usually do around ovulation and in the 2ww. I've come to realize that me and OH are not BD enough, so next cycle we're really going to crank it up a notch, so to speak ;)
Most of you girls are getting close to test time! Are you excited? xxxxx


----------



## Jojono2

Finally i'm taking my clomid, seems so silly to be so excited about some tablets!!! I take my last one tomorrow. Couple of questions for you girls, Did the clomid make your AF shorter??? And if anyone has any tips about when i would know i'm ovulating and from when do you start dtd??? I'm such a newbie its unreal :-D, sorry I know you've all covered this at some point but any help would be VERY much appreciated. Ty


----------



## impatientmumm

Hi jojono I'm sorry I've got no experience of Clomid but with regards to signs I go by CM which should be like the consistency of an egg white and very stretchy. also I get pains in the area of my ovaries normally on the right side but it can be either.

I actually didn't think I was going to ovulate this month and then tonight I got my strongest positive OPK I've ever had I also have very sharp ovulation pains down my right side. the only thing I'm concerned about is my af is due Sat so I hope due to late ovulation my af will be delayed also to give us a chance this month. I am so excited to BD tonight and I'll be using our new pre seed too.

xxxx


----------



## jemj

Good luck impatientmum, go catch that egg.

I'm excited to hear about everyone testing. I'm going cold turkey with my POAS addiction have nothing to pee on. I'm not doing opk's this cycle and will only get a hpt if AF is at least a week late. 

Belle - nothing wrong with putting more of an effort in DTD more. 

All I've done is tell OH Dr's orders will start on Thursday!


----------



## belle254

Good good impatientmumm, glad you've got a chance again this month. My temps dropped and then rose and have stayed risen for the last 3 days, but I wasn't concentrating and was out a lot working so didn't use opks. Can only guess that i ovulated then, but i means im probably going to have a bloody great big cycle this month! the biggest ive had is 30, it wasn't much fun :(
i don't understand our bodies! so confusing! :wacko: xxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I get to test in the morning. I don't have any symptoms but I don't really feel like :af: though so who knows.


----------



## belle254

Let us know newfie :) I hope one of you gets a bfp this month at least xxx


----------



## impatientmumm

I'm excited Newfie - Cant wait to find out

According to my temps I am now 2dpo and I am just hoping af is going to be delayed so my LP is a decent amount of time otherwise we put a lot of hard work in for nothing.

I am really getting into my temps now and I am interested every day to see where they are!
I feel really tender in ovary area today so hopefully the eggy is moving down!

xxxx


----------



## newfielady

I got a :bfn:. :cry:
It was an internet cheepie so I guess I'll have to wait a couple days and see what happens. Is anyone else close to testing? _Someone's_ got to get a :bfp: :haha:


----------



## impatientmumm

Don't lose hope newfie there is still time to get that BFP - I am no where near testing but I know there is going to be someone on this thread that gets it this month!

xxx


----------



## Star7890

I will be testing in a few days if no AF!!! xx


----------



## jemj

Good luck with the testing it's about time somone on here got a BFP. I've got a long time until testing!!!


----------



## belle254

It might take time newfie! you never know xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Well still no :af:. If I don't see her by tomorrow morning I'll test again. And yes, it _is_ about time _someone_ got a :bfp: :haha:


----------



## Star7890

AF due today, god Im nervous...
Really dont want her to come but know she probably will (negative thinkings back... or is it just realistic thinking?) hmmmm

Been crying really easily for the past couple of days and got a bloody spot on my forehead so maybe this means AF is on the way...

Also had really oily hair (had to wash it everyday AND use dry shampoo which I never have to do!) and dry sking along with all my other twinges. dont know what to think xx


----------



## impatientmumm

Sounds positive ER try to stay positive this could well be your BFP month.

Me on the other hand ovulated on Monday and have definite af cramps this morning so looks like I'll be having an ultra short LP. Has anyone on the other hand ever had af cramps after ov and af hasnt come till later?

xxx


----------



## Star7890

They could be implantation cramps/twinges! Stay positive!

Might go and buy some tests today and wait till tomorrow morning to take one (she says haha) we all know full well Ill be doing them today! 

Will fill you in later or tomorrow evening after work xx


----------



## jemj

Yeah for the testing keep thinking postive and pee positive. Will be back tomorrow hopefully to hear some good news.


----------



## newfielady

Still no :af:. I'm so busy here today I forgot to poas. :headspin: My mom is moving in downstairs today so I am busy. I guess I'll just wait a while and see if the :witch: shows up.


----------



## belle254

Ooo keep us informed Em and newfie :happydance: I reckon i'll be the same as you impatientmumm- will have a short LP this cycle cause of late ovulation. I've been having twinges and stuff lower down and haven't been very hungry, but i don't know what to think or feel because this month everythings all over the place!
Recently started a new job in a pub so spending my time working rather than worrying ;)
I'll be keeping an eye out to see how you're all doing tomorrow! xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

:af: showed up tonight. Oh well, on to next month. :cry:


----------



## Star7890

:witch: showed up this morning. Im gutted. Oh well on to next month...


----------



## belle254

Ohhh newfie and em :( :hugs: at least you're staying positive for next month! i'm due AF within the week too. What're you both planning on doing differently this cycle? lots of hugs sent your way xxxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

I dont think we CAN do anything differently really. Did all we could last month, had lots of sex around ovulation and on fertile days so I suppose its luck isnt it? xx


----------



## impatientmumm

I'm sorry newfie and er but I'm sending lots and lots of baby dust for next month your way.
I have a feeling af is on her way for me - If I had ovulated at the normal time this month I would have been due af on yesterday - I have had lots of af cramping since friday night and feeling really really tired so I think she'll be here in the next day or two. I don't normally cramp until day if af but like you Belle everything is messed up this month.

xxx


----------



## belle254

Hmmm maybe christmas/new year babies are not meant to be! Never mind, it will happen eventually :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jemj

Aww :hugs: ladies so sorry the :witch: got you she is evil!

Loads and loads of baby dust for your new cycle. We need a :bfp: to celebrate soon!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Star7890

We sure do!! Wouldnt it be brill if we all got our bfps around the same time so we could be bump buddies as well? 

Worked out my due date if I concieved next month and its February 3rd, does anyone else do this? Its really sad haha xx


----------



## newfielady

Like you said ER, there isn't anything different I can do either. I'm just gonna keep :sex: away and when it's right it'll happen (I suppose)
And no, it's not sad. We all do it. lol


----------



## impatientmumm

Well ladies still no af for me and the cramping has gone - I felt absoultely terrible over the weekend, dizzy, very very tired, nausea and crampy. This morning woke up feeling loads better so I'm wondering if I just had a bug.

I'm offically 7dpo today and I'm hoping af stays away to give me a decent LP. I'm not actually going to be too upset if af comes this month as long as my LP is long enough to give my body a chance to conceive in the future, however I do feel it would be my luck with an all inclusive holiday to eygpt this month I will get my BFP - Oh well it will be worth it!

How is everyone else today ladies?

Belle how many dpo are you now?

xxx


----------



## belle254

I hope your lp is a decent size impatientmumm. i have no idea how many dpo i am! judging by my + opk i'm 15dpo, but going by my temp rise i am 10dpo. id go for the 10 to be honest, i trust my temps more! had af like cramps last night so thought id come on this morning but havent. did a test and got a bfn, and theres no way im preggers this month anyway due to lack of BD! just wish af would hurry up! xxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Morning Ladies!!

How are you all? It has been very quiet on the thread the past couple of days hope you are all ok?

Still no af and my temps are still rising - If I was going on symptons alone this would definitely be the month - extreme tiredness, dizzy spells, cramping, pinching/pulling feeling in tummy and this morning terrible bleeding gums.
But don't get me wrong I'm still not convinced this will be my BFP month, nut I am over the moon I have so far got to 9dpo and hoping for a few more days before af arrives to increase my LP to a decent size.

Belle any sign of af yet?

And how are the rest of you then? Jemj not long till you ovulate!

xxxx


----------



## belle254

Hey impatientmumm! i agree it has been fairly quiet. still no af here, don't know whether to me happy or worried. if i ovulated when i thought i did af should arrive in the next few days. hurry up :witch: !!
fingers crossed your symptoms amount to that long awaited bfp!
hows everyone else doing? positive about this cycle? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Helllooo girls!
Not been on for a few days due to sky cancelling our internet (without telling us) never been so frustrated in my life trying to get an answer out of those call centre people. DONT USE SKY! haha

So can only get on it at my mums... hope veryone is enjoying the brilliant weather its sooo warm here in manchester supposed to be 20 degrees mmmmm

Oh and by the way! I got the new job! So starting in a few weeks. It only 30 hours but its much more than my sixteen at the minute so very happy that everythings falling into place. All I need is the baby now!!

Spent last night with the best friend and her little one, hes six months old now and a little treasure. Makes me sooo broody! 

Looking forward to this cycle actually, going to use my conceive plus more religiously rather than 'whenever i feel like it' so hoping that ups my chances! 

How is everyone then? We need a bfp asap to boost our spirits!!!

xx Em


----------



## impatientmumm

Brilliant news ER - Well done!!!
Hopefully everything will fall into place and this next cycle will be the bfp month for you!

Belle it is so strange how in synch with each other we are - late ovulation and now we are due af around the same time!

I am particularly crampy today and so I would expect af anytime within the next few days
xxx


----------



## Star7890

I put you all on my siggy, hope u dont mind :) xx


----------



## impatientmumm

Thank you ER - If it's ok with all of you I would like to do the same thing?

xx


----------



## belle254

Awww thats a good idea :hugs: Fingers crossed we get our bfps around the same time too!
Congrats about the job em! more money = more baby stuff in the not so distant future! xxxxxxxx


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies how is everyone?

Fingers crossed for you impatientmum can only be a good sign. 

Belle hope AF has stayed away.

Well I'm out before this month has even started. OH has pulled his back and working nights. Would have been hard enought DTD while he's on nights but we can sometimes get the mornings or afternoon's if I'm not working but now he's injured:nope:. We haven't DTD since sat and I know that I am defo ov today have the worse pains in my left side ever. Feels like I'm being stabbed. :cry: At least I can relax and enjoy the sun, while I'm waiting for next cycle !!!!

Hope everyone else has a more productive month

:dust::dust:


----------



## belle254

Aw jemj you may not be out yet! it only takes one :sperm: !
Me and impatientmumm both ovulated late this month. I had pains and all the signs for ovulationg e.g. + opk, and then it didn't happen for another 5 days. 
You never know! xxxxxxx


----------



## belle254

Ahhh the :witch: arrived this morning girls. Just before lunchtime, so I was a bit confused cause she usually comes first thing! Never mind, i knew it wouldn't happen this month so onwards and upwards to next month! :)

Impatientmumm have you had any signs of af yet? I hope you don't, and end up getting a bfp. Someone must get one soon! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

I agree someone must get one soon the wait is killing me.

However I must admit I had a nice time not being pregnant and having a few too many wine and sodas at a bbq today! haha

Jemj sorry about your ohs back! hope he recovers soon xx


----------



## Star7890

Belle, looks like we are due to ovulate on exactly the same day this month! xx


----------



## newfielady

Hi Girls. Sorry I've been gone. My mom is here for a while and she doesn't know we are ttc. The :witch: stayed around longer this cycle than usual so I don't know if that's a sign my body's changing or what? lol. Anyways, hope everyone is DTD and feeling well.


----------



## belle254

Hiya again newfielady! My af feels different this time as well. Definitely slightly heavier, and much more painful. i've never had to take pain relief for menstrual cramps before, but this time i have. 
Could it be to do with the fact that during the previous cycle i was drinking raspberry tea constantly? I hope not, cause its yummy! 
And thats good em! however, if last month was anything to go by, my cycle might screw up again :wacko:
Hows everyone gettings on?
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Im getting on fine, lots of stress trying to organize hours with work but its sunny so thats good!

Had a lovely day with a couple of friends and my best friends LO went for a walk in the sun and she got me to push the buggy (she knows what Im like!) haha felt very very good and looking forward to doing that myself soon! :)


----------



## belle254

Aw Em i bet you'll be a great mum :) i can't wait til thats all of us one day, with our babies and prams and so on.
I've decided that this cycle i'm really going to pull my finger out (so to speak!) and start harrassing OH to dtd often, but the week before, during and after ovulation. i'm getting impatient now! :wacko: xxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

hey ladies well af caught up with me this morning and she has come with a vegence lol!!

Oh well I'm just glad my body is "normal" and even though I ovulated later I still had a decent LP. I'm so pleased according to FF I am due to ovulate whilst we are in Egypt so hopefully lots of chilling and relaxing will help make things happen for us!

Hope you are all well and have had a lovely easter break in the lovely weather!

xxxx


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies sorry I've been away for a few days enjoying the easter break and the sunshine while we have it. Spending time with our friends and family. 

I'm really not sure if I've ov or not this month apart from the pain my temps have had one dip and are staying pretty much the same. Oh well just enjoying DTD with OH it's so much better when your not stressing over whether it will result in a baby. 

We need a BFP this month girls and a new year baby !!!

Loads and loads of baby dust !!!!!


----------



## belle254

Hi jemj! the weather is amazing at the mo! and i'm sorry impatientmumm, maybe next month will be your month. I think af is gradually leaving, and this weather is making me feel very positive :happydance:
Em are you going to be trying anything new this month? xxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

No I dont think so just lots of sex I think!
My OH has been really down recently, he doesnt like seeing baby adverts on tv or seeing girls on his facebook pregnant. I think he feels like hes letting me down because we didnt conceive last month.. I thought it would be be who was chewed up about it but its him! 
Ive tried telling him that its normal for it to take a good few months but I think its just hit him that its not going to happen straight away :( poor thing. He even went on a baby name website yesterday! HAHA

At least I know this is what we BOTH want, so I suppose the only thing we can do is keep on enjoying bding and time will tell... 

All I can think about is :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

P.s did anyone watch that programme on bbc3 last night about pregnant women who were still smoking and drinking etc? It made me really upset... one girl said that smoking fags was HELPING her babys heart to work faster so she was doing him good. :shrug:

Some people.... xx

xxxx


----------



## Star7890

belle254 said:


> i'm really going to pull my finger out (so to speak!)

:haha:


----------



## belle254

Aw Em its a good thing your OH is so excited about being a dad! 
And we're glad you're back jemj :happydance: 
Was talking to a woman i work with yesterday about children. she's 32 and has never had any inclination to have children and doesn't think she will. I know there are some people out there who do not have children, but it took me the best part of a day to come to terms with the fact that she doesn't feel the ache like we do! I couldn't imagine not feeling this maternal side. Anyone know what i mean?
xxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Yup. I have two friends who don't have children both are 32. One said to me, I'm not ready to have children yet. I was like, well, when the hell are you going to be ready? lol. It's not likes she's some big career lady, who is working her way up the ladder before she starts her family. (That doesn't sound nice but you know what I mean) 
The other once told me she wouldn't know what to do if she got pregnant. She would rather die than have an infant! I looked at her and said I'd rather have a baby than die. lol.
Sometimes I try not to think about it, say it's baby mania but then I _see_ a baby and your brain just goes awww and your heart goes all funny. I always look at dh then and wonder, what would our baby look like?
It seems like everyone is pregnant too now-a-days. 3 of my cousins are. We are getting "family" photos done tomorrow (me, dh and our doggie :)) Our photographer just told me yesterday that she is pregnant! I was like AUGH! I'm not feeling positive at all this month :cry:


----------



## belle254

Aw come on newfie, this might be your month! going by your ticker it looks as though you're ovulating soon. i agree that it seems like everyone but us is pregnant, i swear that every day a new celeb announces that they're pregnant! :hissy:
xxxxxxx


----------



## jemj

Keep up the pma ladies! I know the feeling of not wanting kids before I had dd I didn't want any I was the least maternal person you could meet. Now I can't wait for another my life would be so empty without her. When she goes to stay with her dad I wonder what I did with all my spare time. A baby is the scariest, hardest and most wonderful thing to be blessed with. I'm sure we'll all have our little beans soon.


----------



## belle254

Aw thankyou for the cheering up jemj! Sometimes we all need a little boost like that. weathers gone miserable over here, had thunderstorms yesterday/last night! anyone else had them? I would have liked to stay in, but ending up babysitting for 4 kids, aged 6, 8, 12 and 13. Thought it would be hell but i really enjoyed it! xxxxxx :flower:


----------



## newfielady

I start my job today looking after the little fellow. He's 7. Should keep me busy for a while. Not much else new here ladies. Still dtd as much as possible. Weathers getting a bit better though.


----------



## Star7890

Ive been away this weekend to porthmadog in wales, the weather was beautiful beaches were beautiful and had a lovely (yet hectic) time with the family (All 10 of us) :wacko:

Back to the daily grind it is then! Going to start bding everyday now from tonight so will be covered until after ov.. looking forward to it!

There were soooo many babies at the site, some looked barely two weeks old and made my heart melt :dohh:.. went into the gift shop and right there in front of me are these kids bowls with names on them and guess what... all in a row were mine and ohs names we have picked.. hope this is a good sign!! 

Hope everyone is okay at the minute! Belle, are you doing anything different this month? xx


----------



## belle254

Good luck looking after the new lad newfielady :) And sounds like you had a lovely time Em- thats supposed to be a lovely part of wales! My nan lives on the border and my other nan lives in Prestatyn (sp?) so i'm a regular wales visitor too! Glad the weather was so nice.
And erm, not really Em just carrying on with the raspberry tea (seems to make everything slightly more painful i.e. the twinges, period pain etc.), using opks, temping and bding as much as possible over the fertile perid. We BD 4 days ago and again last night, just got to keep it up now- so to speak :rofl: 
Though this month i've started going running in my spare time with my mum (she's on a fitness kick) so i can add exersize to the list! xxx


----------



## belle254

My, where is everyone these days? Em i think im ovulating soon as ive started to get small cramps and more CM, and I practically jumped OH's bones last night- shocked him a little but i don't think he was complaining ;)

What are you up to ladies? xxx


----------



## newfielady

Well this certainly isn't going to be my month. I've been in pain with my teeth for almost a week now. I went to the dentist yesterday and now I have to go back tomorrow to either get a root canal or get it pulled. Plus I'm on really strong medication so that's no good for being pregnant. Plus I have no idea when I OV this month where I've been so out of it with pain. But I'm waiting for the next cycle to start again sensible. :)
p.s 
Belle - "just got to keep it up now- so to speak "
lol


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello girlies

sorry I've been a bit quiet over the past week or so I've had some time off my full time job and ended up working twice as hard in my own little bookkeeping business so my mind has not been on ttc at all the past week or so.
Back in work this week and feel so drained - but got my hols to look forward to next week and hopefully being fertile and ov'ing this weekend into next week to give me the best chance of being relaxed and chilled!

I am beginning to wonder I see so many babies at the moment even my OH said to me on the weekend "is it just me or is there loads of babies around at the moment?" - I would love to know of the ones who were actually trying how long did it take them to conceive because I genuinely thought we would be pregnant by now after 5 months of ttc!

Sorry back to PMA - I'm sure this month this thread will see a BFP!

xxx


----------



## belle254

Yep, i know we said it last month- but someones gotta get a bfp this time! :happydance:
Yep i got paid recently and have a night out with my bestie on saturday (not drinking though!) so i'm trying hard to keep my mind off ttc if at all possible. 
Bet you're looking forward to your holiday impatientmumm! You've probs said before but are you going somewhere hot?
And aww newfielady i hope the pain doesn't last long :hugs: xxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Yep I'm off to Eygpt on a Nile Cruise for a week with my OH and my parents - I can't wait!!
Belle you can have a couple of drinks let your hair down and enjoy yourself, the one thing I have realised I cannot put my life on hold waiting for our bundle of joy, otherwise it will just consume me.

I have so many friends who ended up conceiving on a drunken night - hope you have a brilliant night out with the girlies!

xxxx


----------



## belle254

Aw thanks impatientmumm :hugs: i don't usually drink anyway, it makes my skin go funny and i hate feeling out of control :blush:
OH is really pissing me off right now! He's had exams all week and last week which he's stressing out about because he's basically been a lazy sod and not revised at all. So last night I pulled all my moves on him cause i assumed i was ovulating (lots of pains, cm, almost + opk the day before) and he flat out refused! he never refuses! and i tried hard not to get shitty with him, and asked him if he wanted me to go back on the pill again. He said no, he definitely wants a baby, i just have crap timing. i had to fight not to shout at him that its not us that make up the times! its our bodies! How ever many times i explain it he just cannot understand that there's only a small window where women can conceive, he thinks i make it up.
:growlmad: Sorry about the rant, i'm just stressed out today because of it all! Anyone else having any problems so i don't feel like i'm the only one? :) xx


----------



## newfielady

Feel better soon Belle. And maybe he should read up about women's bodies. Might help him understand how short the fertile time really is. Then again, the pressure might get to him too lol. I'm just chilling on the ttc for the summer and then hitting it hard again in September. I got a (another) new job now ladies. haha. I've never had so many jobs offered to me before that I could pick and choose. Now I'm working part time in a restaurant. The pay is better, the hours more reliable and tips. ;)


----------



## belle254

Aww newfie thats good! More money is always a good thing :) I work in a pub/resteraunt (sp?) at the moment and i got over £100 in tips this month alone ;) 
And its hard to be relaxed about it, i know everyone says to try, but its hard. you girls know this better than anyone! xxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Im finding it hard waiting on this now, so many bloody gorgeous babies around!
Im sorry your feeling crappy Belle, chin up! 

Been feeling so nauseous, bad back, hot sweats... wish these were pregnancy symptoms but no luck yet! Ive almost convinced myself Im one of those who still has periods even thought they are pregnant haha how ridiculous... xx


----------



## belle254

Don't worry em, there's always a part of me that hopes- when af rears its ugly head- that its just a late implantation bleed :rofl: 
I think most of us are guilty in that respect. 
As for OH, had another argument with him last night about everything. Had pains quite bad yesterday so am sure i ovulated then, temps seem about right too. He flat out refused, but when i asked even he wanted this as much as i did he said yes?! I officially hate men. Sometimes i wish that if we could do this on our own i would! :( xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Ah Belle. Maybe he _wants_ to want a baby? Is it possible he says he wants a baby (Because he knows you want one) but he is afraid?


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies sorry not been on much been really busy at home and doing overtime at work. Plus OH has been off work and not been on the laptop much. 

Where has the PMA gone???

newfielady - hope your feeling better soon and return to ttc feeling refreshed and ready for action :winkwink:

impatient mum I hope that you have a wonderful holiday I'm so jel sound like you'll have a great time with loads of time to relax and make babies. 

ER - I know that feeling about still thinking that it might be possible after AF. I know for a fact that it does happen my cousin was 6 months preg before she found out and ended up having her baby before me I was gutted. If in any doubt POAS 

Belle - I know the feeling over our TTC journey my other half has sometime not been up for giving up his goods. I found that by not telling him that it was my fertile period helped loads he just thinks that I now get horny for one week of the month. I know that he knows I'm prob ov but it's been better since I stopped telling him. I hope things work out soon. You have a good time going out with your friends and enjoy a few drinks. 


:dust::dust:


----------



## jemj

ER -just to add further doubt have you ever watched I didn't know I was pregnant on discovery. It's about women who go for a poo and have a baby or go hospital thinking they have food poisioning and have a baby like 15 mins later.


----------



## belle254

Newfie that sounds exactly right! You've put it in to words i think, lol. I think the best i can do is stop trying so hard and putting pressure on both of us. :)
got a new phone today and have a night out tomorrow, surely these will both cheer me up!

Nice to have you back jemj! Hope more work isn't stressing you out. xxx


----------



## jemj

Thanks for the welcome back :flower:

I'm so relaxed this month it's great. Not been thinking too much about ttc and not worrying about I can't do this and I can't do that. I poas once just to confirm Ov at the right time. AF has decided to take a holiday again and I haven't even once wanted to take a test. I've decided that my temps will tell if I'm preg or not. I know she's not coming anytime soon cause my temps are still high :happydance:

Here's my latest chart 
My Ovulation Chart 

Have a great weekend


----------



## belle254

That chart looks really good jemj! i don't know much about temping but they seem to make sense- fingers crossed!! We need a bfp!
I had a great night out on saturday with my best friend- drank too much for the first time since before christmas and got chatted up far too much by lots of marines, but it was all fun :) made me realize that i should be enjoying this whole trying process and being young. 
The only downside at the moment is that i'm ill- have a cold and sore throat!
Hows everyone doing? xxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Hi everyone! Had a mad few days! Went on a crazy stint and dyed my hair chocolate brown (its been blonde ALLL my life) and went to watch Insidious (I hate scary films!) dont know whats got into me haha 
Date night tonight with the OH :)

Oh god, IMAGINE just going for a poo and a baby popping out! It must be terrifying! :haha:

Awww Belle, I agree with what the others have said, maybe he wants to want a baby for you, to make you happy, which is very sweet :blush: I also agree with not telling him when you are fertile, even though my OH asks me to tell him, I dont, just in case he gets stage fright or something or cant deal with the pressure or 'having' to have sex rather than just wanting it :wacko:

How is everyone? We need a bfp soon this is killing me

p.s sorry Ive not been on here much recently! bloody internet! xx


----------



## Star7890

Forgot to mention... dont really know if Ive ovulated or not :( 

I usually ovulate on day 22 on the dot, I usually have LOADSS of very stretchy EWCM and KNOW that Ive ovulated... but this month I havent had any signs of ovulation.. I had a tiny bit of stretchy cm a week ago and then a little bit yesterday wich cant be connected. What do you think?

Is it possible to ovulate without the signs? xx


----------



## belle254

I'm not sure em, i'm the same. last month was screwed up and this month i thought i ovulated due to the pain and ewcm but today ive had some pain in my ovaries too :(
WHY CAN'T BODIES MAKE SENSE ALL THE TIME!

jemj have you tested yet? xxxxxx


----------



## jemj

Hi, not tested yet I'm too scared. Sounds stupid but I've wanted this for so long. I'm now on CD36 and 20dpo my usual LP is between 13-15 days so I am late. 

I did go to buy a test yesterday in Tesco and they we're sold out! What is that all about?

ER - Sometimes my Ov goes undetected unless I'm using opk's, that was the reason I started temp so that it would be confirmed. 

Good luck ladies, hopefully will pluck up the courage to test today or tomorrow. Only symptom is peeing all the time.


----------



## belle254

Oooo jemj i really hope you are!! :hugs: we all need a bfp to give us some hope. well i don't know about the other girls but i definitely do!
Have been looking at my temps for this month and really have no idea when i ovulated, so i'm just going to go by my ticker or if af turns up, whichever is first!

I can understand you being scared, let us know when you find out jemj :) xx


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies :hi:

Well tested yesterday and got :bfn: I was so sure that it would be my bfp. Gonna leave it another couple of days and test again. I'm offically a week late today. 

How's everyone else doing ?


----------



## belle254

Aww jemj maybe youre just one of those ladies who takes a while to test positive? sending you lots and lots of :babydust: :) :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Woww jemj a week late? Hope this is it for you xx


----------



## Star7890

I think being stressed this month has really affected my ovulation, had ewcm for over a week on and off and been so so busy not even had time to think about having timed sex or wonder what my body was doing. Even had some this morning and my ticker says I would usually be four days from testing :/ so confused.... 

I suppose Ill have to wait until af comes or I test... 

Doing a seven day week at work this week so very tired :( I suppose it will keep my mind off all this though! xx


----------



## belle254

Its really weird that you should say that Em cause i've been having the same thing! Not sure when i ovulated either- temps say i have but i didnt use opks enough to get a distinct day. i'm 5-8 days away from af being due and for the last 3-4 days i've been having LOOAAADS of cm, very embarrassed about saying this :blush: but some is stretchy and white whilst some is very watery in large quantities! plus ovary pains on and off all the time. This sound like what youre having Em? V strange so close to af being due.
Glad i can tell you girls anything :rofl:

How are you doing jemj, newfielady and impatientmumm? xxxxxxxx


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies, well had another test ready for this morning and guess what the :witch: arrived. 

I'm really at a loss as to what is going on with my cycles. I think that I've had enough. I need to take some time out from ttc and hope that my cycles got back to normal. Deleting all my tickers and Ovulation calanders and gonna try and get on with my life. I feel like my body is failing me and feel so under pressure as eveyone knows that we're trying and even the kids keep asking when we're gonna have a baby :-( So if anyone asks now I'm gonna tell them that I've gone back on the pill and we're gonna wait until we can offically live together. This month I'm gonna throw myself into getting fit again and losing some weight for summer. 

I'll keep popping in to see how you ladies are getting on and really hope to see a :bfp: really soon. 

Loads and loads of baby dust to all of you :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## belle254

Aww jemj i'm sad that you're going :( good luck, and i hope that one time soon youl pop in to see us and announce that you got a bfp! come back soon! we'll all be waiting for you xxxxx


----------



## belle254

Where is everybody these days?! Hows is everyone doing?
Em you must be testing soon?!
I'm due af soon, and the constant cm and pains are becoming a bit of a nuisance. Plus me and OH dtd last night and i had sharp ovary pains again, which is what i had a few months ago when we tried to dtd whilst i was ovulating. apparently its because of them being more 'irritable' and 'sensitive' during ovulation. but i cant be ovulating this late?! proved it by using opks yesterday and today and got a faint positive today, but nowhere near properly positive.
Help me girls, is it just me or is my body going crazy :( xxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

I am back from my not so restful holiday - a nile cruise which was wake up calls at 5.30am almost every morning but was worth it so see the amazing monuments and sites we saw!

JemJ I am so sorry af got you, and I'll really miss you being here so much - I hope a short break will make you feel better though.

I didnt do any temping, cm checking or sympton spotting the whole time I was away - I think I ovulated very early into the holiday as I had lots of EWCM on Saturday and Sunday (7th & 8th May) and I had a few uncomfortable ovulating pains on the Monday so hopefully it was then which makes me 8dpo today I think. There was hardly any BDing going on on hols because we were wither too tired or too burnt lol but we really went for it on the Saturday, Sunday and Monday so hopefully we caught it.

I have arrived back with no symptons though except being really dizzy and sicky but my mum (who came with us) also feels the same way so we think we might have caught a bug.

So Belle - when are ayou going to test?? they do say that lots of CM is a good sign of pregnancy I am getting excited for you!!!

ER have you tested yet??

xxxxx


----------



## belle254

Apart from the early wake up calls that holiday sounds great impatientmumm! And it only takes one sperm to do the job :winkwink:
As i'm not sure exactly when i ovulated i don't know how many dpo i am, although i am on cd27, and my longest cycle to date has been 30 days. 
I tested 3 days ago and again yesterday morning and both were bfn, although i tried a few opks yesterday just to have something to pee on haha:) and they were faint positives. no sure what that means, but will test again with a hpt tomorrow morning.

Em you tested yet? xxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

It sounds positive Belle!!

I tried an opk yesterday to stop me from doing a hpt and I also had faint positives but I'm not holding out much hope to be honest I just don't feel it this month at all

Come on girlies it's all gone very quiet on this thread xxxx


----------



## Star7890

Will write back later on just nipped on for now xx


----------



## belle254

It is very quiet! Lol :) I know impatientmumm i'm not quite feeling it either. given up on temping until next cycle now, since i noticed that the results can't be completely right as ive been taking my temp at different times in the morning :blush: 

got another faint positive opk just a second ago. hmmmm crazy stuff xxx


----------



## Star7890

Hi only just ovulating now i sweeearr!! its really annoyed me its like two weeks late! Going on a night out saturday to take my mind off things... might aswell delete my ticker :( xxx


----------



## Mumof1andttc

hello ladies whos testing next week!!!!


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Girlies

How is everyone today - since about 3dpo I have been feeling absolutely shattered I just cant get enough sleep, been testing since 8dpo :blush: and all bfn including this morning.

I don't want to say it but I've got a feeling this could be the month - I have been light cramping the past couple of days which I don't normally have or have never really noticed too much before and sore boobs too.

I really hope so but I would have thought that by 11dpo something would show - I am still getting very faint second lines on OPKs but nothing on a hpt.

Anyway - any one else testing or getting close or even got that 'feeling'??

xxxxxx


----------



## Mumof1andttc

impatientmumm said:


> Hello Girlies
> 
> How is everyone today - since about 3dpo I have been feeling absolutely shattered I just cant get enough sleep, been testing since 8dpo :blush: and all bfn including this morning.
> 
> I don't want to say it but I've got a feeling this could be the month - I have been light cramping the past couple of days which I don't normally have or have never really noticed too much before and sore boobs too.
> 
> I really hope so but I would have thought that by 11dpo something would show - I am still getting very faint second lines on OPKs but nothing on a hpt.
> 
> Anyway - any one else testing or getting close or even got that 'feeling'??
> 
> xxxxxx

i feel the same way! and i never feel like this anf the funny thing is even tho i have already had one child i never felt like this with her...i didnt know i was prego till i was 10 weeks she was an easy pregnancy


----------



## Star7890

Now on cycle day 37... What a month... by the time AF comes it will have been a six week cycle! Fell quite fed up actually... why is this so hard :(
All I want is a little bean growing inside me, how do all these people get pregnant 'by accident'?????? 

Will call in soon to speak... and Belle trust me it wouldnt be quiet around here if I actually had internet at home would be on here allll the time! xxxx


----------



## belle254

Aw Em i feel the same way :( I think what happened last month (body tried to ovulate and didn't- i thought i had, and then i ovulated properly a week later when we'd stopped dtd so much) has happened again this month. 
When af shows, hopefully in the next 2 days so we can get cracking with next cycle, im going to be temping religiously every day and using a lot of opks! 

Part of me feels so sad that this isn't happening how i thought it would, but the determinned part of me is winning over at the mo :happydance:

Had a dream last night where me, OH and our 'daughter' were in a shopping mall and we were feeding her dinner and i realised that there wasn't enough hot water for her bottle, so i panicked and ran around the whole mall looking for somewhere to get hot water. not the first time ive had this dream! :dohh:
xxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

Well I'm gutted this morning - I felt really hoepful for this month I was even getting faint positives on some IC HPTs but no AF caught up with me this morning.

So onto the next month but definitely losing my excitement now.

How are the rest of you any positive news from anyone else??

xxxxx


----------



## Mumof1andttc

omg i jus feel so tired and slept fine jus had to get up to pee twice last night (which is very weird for me ):shrug: got a :bfn: tish morning again now AF supposed to be here tomorrow so who knows i feel a lil sick to my stomach 

blahhhh:sleep:


----------



## belle254

no sign of af for me yet, and still gettings bfns. looks like its going to be a long cycle! cd35 and counting... xx


----------



## impatientmumm

Could be a good sign though Belle - will this be your longest cycle?


----------



## belle254

Yep impatientmumm definitely, since january they've kind of been between 26 - 30 days, but according to my temps i didn't ovulate until 9-11 days ago. :witch: should arrive any day now! 

How're you getting on? xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Hiya girls! Ive missed you! 

So... heres the story now.. Im now around 8dpo, and something really strange has happened. I was sick yesterday morning! It might not seem strange but Ive literally not been sick for about two years. I went to get some breakfast from the fridge and the smell of the fridge just made me run to the toilet and puke really violently (urgh) haha

So either this is a coincidence or a symptom Im not sure :/ 

What do you think? I want to be pregnant sooo bad but some part of me thinks its impossible :( xxxx

Oh and Belle... its horrible having such long cycles isnt it? Im now on cd42!!!


----------



## impatientmumm

Sounds really positive for both of you!! I really hope this is the month for both of you

I'm doing good af is still here but not painful at all - strangely I'm getting ovary pain with this one but very dull.
I naughtily bought a test off the internet the other day to test OH sperm, he isnt too excited about it but I think I just want to eliminate everything that might be wrong.

ER that sounds like a sympton to me - and a positive one at that!!

xxxx


----------



## Star7890

I caved in and tested and got a bfn :( I know its probably too early but I know its probably right. :(

Im gutted and a bit upset because i thought it would happen sooner than this...


----------



## Star7890

Wanted a bit of a mood boost so asking you ladies if you've picked any names yet? 

For a girl we like:

Grace Isabella
Freya Rose
Amelia Grace

And a boy:

Max Lewis
Jacob Max
Ethan Jack


Just want to bloody use them now!!!


----------



## impatientmumm

I love your names ER - please dont hbe disheartened by the test, it is very early for anything to show most ladies wont show until at least 11dpo.

Our names:

Girl:

Ilainah Eve (Laney)
Nevaeh Eve

Boy:

John Ryley(called Ryley)
OH likes Mackenzie (I do not like it lol!)

xxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Oh and we like Esme for a girl but struggling on second name to go with it!


----------



## Star7890

I love your names especially Esme and neveah, its heaven spelt backwards right? :) 

Im trying to not be disheartened but this cycle has been a six week drag and just want to either be pregnant or for af to come so I can start again next cycle xx


----------



## belle254

Thats exactly how i feel em! getting so fustrated now :growlmad:
and its kind of impossible impatientmumm, i thought i ovulated at the normal time e.g. cd12-15, but then according to my temps and cm i actually ovulated later, about 11 days ago. we haven't BD for literally weeks and weeks, so im not holding out much hope at all! 
Testing every day just for something to do, and all bfns. 
Come on af! Roll on!

Em that sounds like a really good sign!

Plus a sister of a friend had her baby girl today, born 6 lbs 13.5 oz by c-section- cant help thinking that its not fair! :(

xxxxxxxx


----------



## belle254

:witch: arrived this morning girls :( boooo but not entirely unexpected xx


----------



## Star7890

Awww Belle chin up and fingers crossed for next cycle, will be in your boat sometime in the next day or two xxxx :(


----------



## belle254

Thanks em :) its especially heavy this month, not good :( im going to try and keep a positive outlook this month, i know we'll all get there eventually! let us know if youre going to test anytime em!! xxxx


----------



## belle254

Where is everyone these days?! It feels very lonely in here without you all :nope: 
Af has left so i'm on my way, getting excited now! xxxx


----------



## Star7890

Im just coming off AF now, its been a very heavy and painful one!!! Wishing so hard that it happens for us next month. God its all I want its almost consuming me! Been working absolutley loads thats why I haven't been on here as much as I would like :( 

Keeping my fingers crossed for next month.. just hoping I ovulate on time this cycle, I really think it was stress that affected it last month so going to try and stay as calm as possible over the next couple of weeks xxx 

will get back on here when I can girls xx


----------



## impatientmumm

Sorry I havent been around in such a long time - I should be gearing up to ov start of next week and hopefully it happens.
We are now in our 6 month and when I look back to when we first started out I genuinely thought I would have a lovely bump by now and getting excited to have our first little gummi bear - I never in a million years thought it would take this long and be so frustrating and hard!!

On the upside I feel so much less stressed about the whole journey, as time has gone on its become less and less the first thing on my mind, and I have decided now and I'm sure you girls may think this reckless but I cannot put my life on hold because of the 'just incase's' so I am still going to go out and drink and go to theme parks and when it happens it will happen.

How are you all - I think it's great how all of our cycles have almost synched so we are going the same stages of each cycle almost together now

xxxxx


----------



## belle254

Yep you're right impatientmumm our cycles do seem to have synced! crazy stuff :thumbup:
And that doesn't sound reckless, that sounds like you needed to relax and enjoy yourself whilst ttc! I've been out drinking since i started ttc, and i regularly drink coffee still, albeit decaf :) 

I never thought it would take this long either, sometimes it feels really depressing but at other times i can't help but think, this is giving me extra time to save up so i can buy lots of lovely things for the future bubba!
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

impatientmumm said:


> We are now in our 6 month and when I look back to when we first started out I genuinely thought I would have a lovely bump by now and getting excited to have our first little gummi bear

I feel just like this :( I almost thought I would conceive first time first month without protection how naiive was I? :cry:

I really wonder how people who have one night stands and get pregnant actually do it? It seems impossible.

Have any of you had a psyhic reading? A local one that I got told me I would have no problems conceiving, that my fertility would be up from March, and that I will pregnant when moving house and to very careful lifting heavy things. Well.... we are moving house at the beginning of August.. so hopefully... That gives me one or two cycles to concieve if her reading is going to come true... :shrug: 

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## belle254

That sounds very positive Em! I've never had one, but it sounds interesting. 
I'm suffering from a heavy summer cod at the mo, so lots of sleep and :coffee: for me.

I've decided that if me and OH haven't managed to concieve by the end of september (would be 9 months by then) I'm going to approach my doctor. We're young, fit and healthy so i'm not sure whats going wrong :cry:

Its so fustrating isn't it! We long for a baby more than anything and although its what we're designed to do, it still eludes us. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Had a dream last night where I was walking down a street with my newborn daughter in a carryseat, she was so dainty and beautiful and smiley and everyone was stopping to see her and coo over her. Never felt so proud! 

Shame it isnt true :( xx


----------



## belle254

It will be Em, it will be! :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Thanks belle lovie, best friends coming round today with six month old, cant help but feel a bit low :( Although I do love giving him a good cuddle! 

SIL been talking to me about having kids and she said that at this rate they will be having a baby before us (she doesnt know we are trying so she didnt know how much it hurt me!) They are a year younger than me and dont even live together... I would be so so so upset if she did get pregnant! Cant even bear to think about it.. xxx


----------



## belle254

Aw it is horrible isn't it :( So many women having babies that are unexpected or unwanted and there's us who are wishing so hard for our own bubba.

But it will happen! We've got to keep optimistic! It may take longer than we think but it will be worth the wait when we get there. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Hi Girls! I'm sorry I've been missing for so long. I was afraid to come back, I figured someone had their :bfp: and I would be left out. My mom is living with us and she usually gets up when I do so it's difficult to get on here lol.
We've been dtd every second day this cycle. And I had a good ov, (lot's of ewcm). Fingers crossed, I just think that this _could_ be the one. Also, our best friends, (a couple) is afraid she's pregnant! I hope she isn't if I'm not! Is that a horrible thing to say? Nah, not really I guess, since she isn't really ready for a baby. Still would suck if she was pregnant (not trying) and we've been trying 9 months with nothing! I expected to be having a baby this month, not still be trying. :(


----------



## belle254

Aww newfie we all feel the same! I hope it is your month :) You got any symptoms yet? 
And i used to work with children so i know how tiring they are, but today me and OH looked after his 16 month old neice, and boy are we shattered now :coffee: xxxxxxx


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies how is everyone? I really thought that I'd be coming on here to celebrate a bfp. I know how frustrating ttc can be that's why I've taken a break. Feel refreshed and ready for action. We've been trying now for 18 months putting our lives on hold, it's time to get our lives back and relax. No poas I'm not even sure when af is due and it's so chilled. We've just been dtd whenever we feel like which has been great and also better ;-) I know that it will happen eventually and I've now realised there is no way to plan when to have a baby. I too though that I would stop the pill and get pregnant. It's make you wonder why we ever bothered with the pill or anything else if it's this hard to get pregnant ! 

Hope you all get lucky soon x x x


----------



## newfielady

I agree with you jemj. All that time trying _not_ to get pregnant and now we've been 9 months now trying. I've been much more relaxed about it too to tell the truth. I haven't poas in a couple of months. And I think :af: is due today or tomorrow, not sure.
I think I have a couple of symptoms belle but I'm trying not to symptom spot. Like, I seem to be more tried recently and my boobs feel tight and heavy. And they're a bit tender, especially when I stick 'em in a bra for a couple of hours. Trying to think positive but don't want to build myself up on it.


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

Its so nice to hear from you newfie and Jemj - I'm glad that you are both feeling more relaxed.

Me and OH made a silly little pact this month that we would try something different and BD every day until Ov, which in theory sounds great - we are now on cd16 no sign of ov and dont get me wrong I have really enjoyed all the BDing but I am so sore now!! Sorry if TMI

I have been temping this month properly and just the past couple of days I have POAS but, I was getting lines at the start of the week which I thought were on their way to positive but now they are negative so not sure if I geared up and didn't ov??

We are going away this weekend to the place I moved from to Wales, so all my school friends are there and my brother - really looking forward to a long weekend catch up.

Has anyone else got any plans for the weekend??

xxxx


----------



## belle254

Ooo impatientmumm that sounds great, i have family in wales too its gorgeous up there! Hope you have a great time. 
And we're doing the same - kind of trying to BD much more this month. Think i'm close to ovulating, see as i've had lots of watery cm these last few days and had pains starting last night! 
this part is always the most exciting for me :happydance:
& I've got nothing planned; just relaxing when im not working lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Still no :af:. I'm thinking about testing tomorrow if she doesn't show up today. *Fingers Crossed*
Anyone testing soon?


----------



## belle254

Good luck newfie! :happydance: :dust:

And i was supposed to ovulate yesterday or day before and according to my temps, i didn't. again. This means its going to mess around this month again. doctors trip for me if it happens next cycle as well :(

Hows everyone else fairing? xx


----------



## newfielady

OMG I got a :bfp:!
Going to the doctor next week to confirm but I am 2 days late. I'm not telling anyone else until I know from the doctor. :D


----------



## belle254

congrats newfie! :hugs: H&H 9 months to you, keep us updated, we want to hear all about the doctors and stuff :) xx


----------



## Star7890

Oh my goddd newfie!!!!!! Congratualtions! Have u got any pics? It would be nice to see those two lines!!!! xxx h&h 9 months, you deserve it xxx

p.s. pleeeeease keep in touch? :) x


----------



## Star7890

How is everyone by the way? Good weekend?

Went to a wedding yesterday and had a brilliant time, lots of little babies around all dressed up and toddlers in suits and puffy dresses (Did nothing for the broodiness!) Didnt drink at all because I was in work at 5 this morning so I got all the 'why are u not drinking? Are you pregnant? Oooooh!' comments... which I would have loved if I actually WAS. But not so.... haha

Oh... and you know my BIL and SIL who I spoke about earlier? We kind of worked out that they ARE trying! So as I quote my OH ''The race is on!' It would be nice to have someone to go through it all with I suppose, but I didnt tell them we are trying as well because I dont want the awkward 'any news?' thing. Oh well, we shall see what happens... 

Im currently around cycle day 14, so on my usual cycle I would be due to ovulate about a week today.. but going off the mess of last cycle I dont know what to believe! Hope it doesnt happen again... im too impatient for forty odd day cycles!!! 

Will catch up with you all when I can! Will probably be Monday!!!

xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I will keep everyone updated. I wish I had a buddy now :( I know you girls so well know I don't want to leave haha. I put my test for my pic so you ladies can see. I took an ic a few minutes ago and it was + too! (That pic isn't even fmu by the way :))
Hopefully everyone else gets a :bfp: soon :D I can't believe I'm the first.


----------



## belle254

Aw newfie i was beginning to wonder when one of us would get that much awaited bfp! i wonder whos next :happydance:

And Em im in the same situation, ovulation is messed up again so i have no idea when or if it will happen this month :( booooooo
xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Hi ladies. I can not wait to go see the doctor. (That's about the first time I've ever said that in my life haha). This my be tmi here so sorry in advance. I've had a very small amount of spotting after sex but according the internet spotting after sex during early pregnancy is common. Seeing blood has got me so worried though. I poas again this morning with an ic and got a positive. That's 3 ic +'s and one First Response +. If I don't get to see the doctor today I may buy a digital hpt to see. How's everyone else fairing? Hope your cycles straighten out Belle & ER.


----------



## Star7890

Ive heard about the spotting as well so it doesnt seem like much to worry about... although knowing me I would put OH on a sex ban for a few weeks just in case! haha 

Has everyone heard lily allens news? very pleased for her she deserves it! 

xxxx keep us updated newfie


----------



## impatientmumm

CONGRATULATIONS Newfie!!!! I am so pleased for you!!

I hope we all follow you very soon.

I am on cycle day 22 and still have not ovulated - I really dont think I'm going to either this month so that would be 2 months in a row which I suspect I didn't ovulate?? I have a doctors appointment with the fertility specialist in our local surgery on 6th July and I'm hoping she will get me started with some tests straight away as it has been 6 months ttc now.

I had a brilliant weekend though with my friends and family and feel really optimistic about the whole process.

Scarily my OH had a terrible accident in a tractor yesterday and was very lucky to come out alive let alone with the minor cuts and bruises he has, unfortunately he is so stiff and will be for the rest of the week all BDing has gone out of the window!!

xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Thanks guys. I'm just nervous. :) I'm afraid when I go down to the Dr. today he'll say I'm not pregnant but I don't see how. I've took 5 tests and they were all positive. I have a coffee date made with my friends for tomorrow and I want to tell them the exciting news.
I don't feel much different though. Boobs are very tight and uncomfortable. I am getting tired more though. And yesterday I started to notice a little nausea. Hopefully I don't get morning sickness. My mom said she never had it with the 3 of us so fingers crossed.:D

:dust: to all


----------



## belle254

Ooo this is exciting newfie! :happydance: at least the rest of us know what we're possibly going to have to go through lol. What did you do when you saw the positive test?
I thought that impatientmumm, but i tested last night on a whim after getting more ewcm than ive ever seen before, and the opk was a dark +. 
So BD last night and am now feeling rather nervous and excited for the 2ww!
xxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Well Belle, I couldn't believe my eyes. I shook the test and everything. Then I ran out to show mom. I asked her "What do you think, 2 line?". lol. Then my poor old mother, who's half blind, asked me "What kind of toothbrush is that dear?" lol. Then she got her glasses and we both got excited. lol.
Still really nervous about the little spotting here and there. But everywhere I read says it's normal. And I don't have any cramps so I guess I shouldn't worry. It's only there the first time I wipe and it's not running out of me or anything. (Sorry if it's tmi)


----------



## newfielady

Well the Doctor confirmed what I already knew. Positive. :bfp: So my estimated due date is Feb 17 2012. :D I took 7 test and they were all + so I was pretty sure but it's good the hear the Doctor say it too. :) I have to go for a follow up appointment on July 4th. I'm thinking I'm going get my *woo who* poked at then. (lol) Not exciting but I'll deal.


----------



## belle254

Congrats again newfie :) glad the doc confirmed it. What do you think is the first thing you're going to buy??!

My ovaries are hurting at the mo, woke up this morning and they've been achy ever since. According to my temps and cm i ovulated 2 days ago so it cant be ovulation. and me and OH BD the day before and the day before that so im feeling positive :)

Anyone else excited about this month? xx


----------



## newfielady

Thanks girls, we're really excited. My dh been telling everyone he sees at work lol. I think we conceived just before his Birthday. :) I knew I was OVing at the time so that had to be when. I don't know _what_ I'm going to buy first. There's so much to choose from lol. I would like to start stocking up on some pampers but everyone says you shouldn't because you don't know which brand you're going to find better. Plus, (I hate to say it) but this early anything could still happen. (God forbid). But I'm going to think positive. We're going out of town next weekend to go visit my sister so I say we'll end up shopping for something baby. :crib: :D Hope you girls are right behind me.


----------



## Star7890

We will be newfie hopefully! 
Ive had ewcm for four days now so either Ive just ovulated or Im about to, we have bd'd every day for the past week or so and will continue to for another few days-a week so weve got all bases covered. I dont know why... but I have a good feeling about this cycle, but maybe Im just setting myself up for a fall. :/ 

OH has been very involved for the past few weeks, wanting to know when we should bd and telling me off when I say I dont feel like it!!! So very happy about that, also had MIL on my back telling me to go for it (we've not told her we are trying) :) overall good mood I would say... just hoping for that bfp in a couple of weeks time. 

Im sure we will all get our bfps within the next few months so lets look forward to chit chatting over in the pregnancy forum!!! :) xx


----------



## belle254

I hope so em! i feel good about this month too, but i feel wary about it seeing as the last 5 cycles have been bfns. i try not to get too excitied, it makes it feel worse when we see only 1 line :(

i apparently ovulated 2/3 days ago and have had twinges/strange pulling/soreness in my ovaries/around that area since. plus i had to get up twice to pee last night :( boooo. surely must be too early for any signs/symptoms though? what do you girls think? xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Think positive girls. :D. I knew I was ovulating last time due to the ewcm and lots of it! I still can't believe it really. I told a few friends and they're super excited. Started talking about baby showers and all. lol. Told my MIL & FIL. Total downer. She doesn't like me anyways but they could of at least pretended to be excited. It's they're first Grandchild from they're only son. :( But, whatever.
I don't have any symptoms. Actually, if I wasn't waiting for my period to show so I could test I would probably have mistaken the light spotting/bleeding I had for 2 days as a light period (even though I don't normally have light periods). I notice I am ready for a nap by 5 and I seem to be making more trips to the bathroom. The biggest symptom I have is my boobs being tight and uncomfortable. Other than that. nothing. I'm hoping morning sickness stays away. My pants are starting to get a bit tight already  It won't be long until I start to show. I guess where I'm not very big. haha.


----------



## impatientmumm

Newfie I'm so pleased for you, everything seems to be going really well - it looks like that break really paid off!!

Belle dont worry perhaps its just the egg moving down, or hopefully starting to implant, you may be getting early implantation pain.

ER sounds like you've done everything possible this month so I would say this is bound to be your bfp month!

I am semi confident but on CD24 now and still no sign of ov according to OPK's - I've been trying with two different brands this month and on one brand the past two tests I have taken look like I'm gearing up to ov, i def have the watery cm and ov pains to think I might be but the other brand are a stark negative.

My temps are so erratic this month so not really sure I will ov - I'm due af next wed so its looking like a very very long cycle this time.
We are still bd'ing in the hope I will ov and we still could catch I guess

Newfie I really hope I'm following you soon and that you are still around in first tri before you move over to 2nd tri xxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

sorry girls last post sounded really selfish :wacko: - I meant to say I hope we are all following newfie soon :blush:

Hope you werent offended - really sorry xxxxx


----------



## belle254

Aww impatientmumm dont worry :) 
newfie im pleased for you too, it must be so exciting! keep updating us so we know whats coming!
i dont know what this pain in- i havent had it before but it feels like ive pulled 1 or 2 muscles on my uterus so whenever i stretch or when i pee and lean over ( was experimenting!) it aches. so strange! hmmm hope you're not working too hard girlies! xx


----------



## newfielady

Don't worry impatientmumm, I'm sure everyone knows what you mean. I hope you all get bfp's soon.
This is a bit nerve wrecking though. I've been having some dark brown spotting for a couple of days. Today it was a bit red :( I'm so nervous. Everywhere I read on the internet says unless you have lots of clots, bad cramps, and you "soak" more than 1 pad a day, you should be fine. And we don't have the kind of hospital here where I can just walk in and say I'm having spotting and would like blood work. If it gets worse I'm going to go in a try to see the Doctor on call. I don't have any cramps and I tested a positive still this morning. Ahhh, I don't know. I guess I'll have to wait a little while and see.


----------



## Star7890

Told my best friend that we are trying for a baby today... well, I kind of HAD to.. she has a six month old son and told me and OH yesterday that she was going to put all her old stuff on ebay tomorrow along with her quinny buzz pram (which we wanted!) 

So, in the end I had to tell her that we would like the things. Its the only way we are going to get lots of good quality things like the pram, mama and papas clothes and loads of other nearly new stuff for hardly anything. 

So, what does everyone think about buying the things, putting them in boxes and then storing them at OHs nans? They would be out of the way and when I DO get pregnant we would be pretty much sorted. The timings not great and I wouldnt want to put a bad omen on the whole thing but Its our only chance to get it all. What do you lot think???

Needless to say, my bezzie was more than excited for us!!! xxx


----------



## newfielady

That sounds like a great chance to get good stuff at a better price. I'd go for it. Actually, one of my husbands co-workers told us to pop up to her house to see all the baby things she has before she decides to sell. It's a bit early but same thing, it's a great chance to get it for a good price.
I was to the Doctor today. Turns out I have a moderate water infection. He felt my tummy and said everything seems fine. He gave me some antibiotics and I should be all good again in a week. :D I was so relieved when he told me it was nothing to worry about. Well, it _could_ have been something to worry about. Sever water infections can lead to miscarriages. :( But, it's under control now.


----------



## belle254

Newfie im glad its not anything too severe!
Em i'd do the same- its a great way to save money in a time when we need as much as we can get :wacko: 
My mums been keeping some of my brothers toys, clothes and extras (he's now 6) in the loft since he was born so that i can pass them on to my children. Everyone else in the family thinks shes mad but they dont know were ttc! :haha:
xxxxxxxxx

p.s. still having slight pain in ovaries/uterus. seeing as ovulation was 4/5 days ago im booking a dr appointment for next week, just incase it could be something more serious!


----------



## Star7890

Im going to go and have a look and them and pick some things out next week. Going to have to get the neutral clothes just in case. Im excited!!! 
Pretty sure I only ended up ovulating yesterday morning but at least I did on time this month! First time Ive actually been excited about the 2ww! I think its because now my best friend knows I can talk to someone else about it other than boring my OH to death :) xx


----------



## belle254

Good to see youre in the 2ww now too Em :) 
Hopefully another one of us will get a bfp this month!!

Some bad/not so bad news: in addition to the period pains and sharp pains ive been having since about 1dpo, earlier today i came home from work and got a really dull ache in the center of my uterus (around that area). I thought nothing of it and went back upstairs but by the time i got there it was excruciating! :cry:
I took some paracetamol and called the parents who think i need to go to the doctor to rule out an ectopic pregnancy (they don't even know we're ttc!) 
Its calmed down now but every movement i make that affects my ab muscles hurts slighty.
Wish me luck :( xxx


----------



## newfielady

Hopefully it's nothing Belle. Thinking of you.
The 2ww will fly by I'm sure ER.
Still bleeding a small bit. Hopefully it is just a water infection. Makes me nervous. I'm waiting until the bleeding stops to test again, with a good test.


----------



## impatientmumm

Sorry to hear about your pain Belle - Wishing you lots of luck with your docs appointment.

I have still not ov'ed and doubt I will now I am getting slight af pains and just waiting for her to come now, so it looks like another cycle with no ov.

Good luck in your 2ww ER

xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Hi Girls. This is just an awful morning for me. The bleeding stopped last night. (yeah). I took a test this morning and it was a :bfn:. I took and ov test too (because I had clear results with them last week) and it was a clear - as well. SO I'm guessing it was one of those "natural losses". Now I have no idea where I am in my cycle. We're going to try again though, very soon.


----------



## impatientmumm

Oh Newfie I'm so so sorry :cry: - are you absolutely sure there is no way you could still be pregnant?

I'm hoping it was a faulty couple of tests - if not I'm sending you huge huge :hugs:

I am on CD 28 just took an OPK and it was the biggest fattest positive I have ever seen, I just don't think I'm oving though i have quite strong af cramps and I have heard that just before af we have a bit of the chemical present like at Ov time so do you just think it is picking af up?


----------



## belle254

i dont know impatientmumm could it be that you're ovulating really late and just have a mahusive long cycle? :wacko:
And im so sorry too newfie! are you very sure thats happened?!

Turns out all the pain i was going through is a urine infection!! :shrug:
Doctor tested me for pregnancy to just in case and it was negative, although i am only 6/7 dpo so i doubt it would show up if i were!

thats me being optimistic anyways :) xxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Oh this is going to sound really wierd but I'm kinda hoping it's af because I'm worried having really long cycles means there might be some kind of problem on the other hand not ovulating might be worse - oh this ttc malarky is so frustrating lol!!

Girls can you look over my cycle lengths and tell me do you think I am what is classed as regular?

Jan 2011 - 26 days
Feb 2011 - 26 days
Mar 2011 - 27 days
Apr 2011 - 35 day (late ovulation)
May 2011 - 29 days
Jun 2011 - who the hell knows!!

Newfie is there any news today?

Belle I'm so pleased it was something as innocent as a water infection xxxxx


----------



## belle254

Impatientmumm id say they're regular, cause although your cycles are different lengths, you do have an af every month which some girls dont! mine are similar to yours, the last 3 months ive had late ovulation. but my cycles are kind of being 26 and 37 days lol. :)

Newfie how you feeling today? xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I'd say your cycles seem normal to me Impatientmumm.
Glad to hear it's only a water infection Belle. I never even knew I had the one I got now. The bleeding is still dragging on. Almost spotting now though. I don't see how a pregnancy could survive through the bleeding. It's not anything close to a period but still too much to be losing. I'm going to treat myself as though I'm still pregnant though and keep trying this month.


----------



## newfielady

Should add. I made an appointment with my doctor for Thursday. Going to get another water test and maybe blood work to make sure about the baby situation before I leave to visit my sister. Hopefully it was a bum test or 2 but I don't have my hopes built up for it.


----------



## jemj

newfielady fingers crossed that everything is ok and sending you hugs. 

Sorry been away for a while OH has a new addiction to football manager and I never get a look in on the laptop. Plus I have a new job and I'm working both until the end of the month when i have worked my notice. 

Belle hope your feeling better soon. Glad it's nothing too serious. 

Impatientmum, i wouldn't worry about your cycle lengths they seen normal. It's you LP that is the most important and that you are Ov. I've not Ov for 2 cycles in the 18 months we've been trying. 

ER sounds like a great deal with your friend and you can never be too prepared for when that LO arrives. I've been thinking of doing the same myself. Once i finsh my job at the end of the month I will lose my 25% discount on clothes so was thinking of stocking up on netural baby stuff. 

I've got one month of trying left before I have to go back to Dr's. Been looking at private fertility treatment just because I'm getting so impatient and we would be able to afford at least 2 cycles if it comes to it so not too scared to go back to Dr's now. 

Good luck with this month ladies 

tons of baby dust


----------



## Star7890

Newfie, I really hope the doctor gives you some good news it must be really hard not knowing. What date are you going to the doctors? Keep us updated xxx

Belle! How awful are water infections?! I had cystitis last year and I have honestly never felt pain like it, it was agony! Hope it sorts itself out you need to drink lots of cranberry juice (even though it vile!)

Impatient mumm I would say your cycles are quite regular actually... mine have been between 40 and 32 days but mainly 32/33 days with the odd hiccup.

And jemj, what kind of fertility treatment are you thinking of? ivf? You must be so strong to go through 18 months of no luck and if you can afford it, why not?

Well.... my storage cupboard is now stuffed with baby things.. got a quinny buzz pram with parasol, footmuff and loads of extras, a huge bag full of nuetral babygros, hats, mitts and little outfits, some moses basket sheets, thermal bottle holder, changing mat and blankets all for £150! The pram alone is worth at least £400 from new! 
Me and OH looked through everything and then decided we would only do that once and now we arent aloud to touch anything until Im actually pregnant (which I think is a good idea!) 

I have a problem.... if you ladies could help me... every cycle, after ovulation I get the most intense pain in my nipples. Like this month for instance I cant even brush my hand over my boobs even with a padded bra on, and yesterday I kept thinking there was something sticking into me from my bra but then realised there was nothing there and it felt like needles pricking me from the inside of my boobs :/ Along with the acheyness and itching I dont know why it keeps happening but dont think Ive had it as bad as this before xxx


----------



## newfielady

I took another 2 tests yesterday. The hpt was a true - but the OV test was a slight +. So now I'm wondering if my body is gearing up to Ovulate again? We've started dtd again now that the bleeding has stopped and we know there is no little embryo to hurt. :(. Still going to see the Dr tomorrow just to hear him say negative. I must have gotten off easy though. I didn't have any cramps or back aches! And it was actually much lighter than any period I've _ever_ had and only lasted about 3 days which is the shortest period too! I've told my mother and sister about it but it doesn't sound like a miscarriage to them.
Don't work too hard jemj. But I'd use that discount while I got it :D
Sounds like you got a great deal ER. Hopefully you'll soon have a LO to use it on :D Hopefully _all of us_ will have a LO soon. :D


----------



## Star7890

So its definitely a miscarriage? Im so sorry xx


----------



## impatientmumm

I still truly believe there is hope for you newfie! Good luck tommorrow and please keep us updated I am so hopeful for you.

Well it appears I definitely ovulated on cycle 28/29 I'm getting some ovulation pain and I seem to be ovulating on the left side which is rare and I think that may be why it was delayed, just thinking.

My temps have risen the past 2 days so hoping for anther raised temp tomorrow to confirm it but its looking like a 42/43 day cycle this month.

Thankfully we have DTD at all the right times and will take a break tonight and one last push tomorrow.

What a bargain ER that is all brilliant! I am very lucky my parents have already bought the pram for me and are storing it at their house - I just cant wait to have a LO to pop in it!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

After not being on here for ages and having a day off now to look through bnb and have a stalk I dont know why but Im really upset.

Just rung OH and had a good cry, at the minute I just feel like its never going to happen and its all just crashed down on me...

Just looking through facebook and seeing all these scan pictures, new babys and statuses I honestly feel like Ive got no hope... 
Im also really worried about these symptoms Im getting every month with my boobs, Im crying from the pain of them and the frustration :( One lady mentioned that I could have a hormone imbalance because although these symptoms can be normal, they arent really to the extent of mine... so now Im worrying about that. 

Thinking of going to the MILS to have a chat about it but not sure if other people will be in so might pass. xx


----------



## impatientmumm

Oh ER don't worry it will happen and I bet it will happen soon - have you spoken to a dr about your concerns on you (.) (.)?

I have days like that when you think why is it taking so long for me and others fall without bloody trying - but you have to remember the longer it takes the more yourbody will be ready for the Lo, especially if your like me and filling yourself with vitamins and folic acid.

You will get there but in the meantime we're all here for you whenever xxxxxx


----------



## belle254

Aw em we all have off days, it will happen! this cycle is the 6th, i definitely thought we'd be pregnant by now but am trying to think positively.
i'l be 9/10dpo tomorrow so am going to test, im not holding out much hope though. that way i wont be so disappointed if its a bfn! :)

any of you see any prams you like? i absolutely adore the baby jogger city mini; ive used it before and its soooo light and flexible, but sturdy enough for a young baby at the same time. pull a lever and it folds down in one, so small when folded too! cant wait to get one.

are any of you testing soon?! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

We have our pram in storage at my parents house after they bought it - it's a Mothercare Trenton Deluxe Travel System.

It is very bulky when folded and heavy but one of the sturdiest prams I have ever felt - I just cant wait to take it our of its box!!

I have made a little promise to myself I am not going to test until af is late but I know I wont wait - we are off to Blackpool next weekend with 2 other couples for a drinking weekend so I will probably test on the friday when I will be 10/11dpo


----------



## jemj

Big hugs :hugs: to you newfielady. Please let us know how things go at the doctors. 

Good luck with the testing Belle and Impatientmum. I'm never testing again until I'm at least two weeks late have one digi left and I'm determined not buy anymore. 

ER try not to worry, some cycles my BB's are more sensitive than othersI do think it's hormonal but nothing to worry about. 

We've been looking into IUI, it's no where near as expenise as IVF and as the Dr's haven't found anything 'wrong' it's just a case of the sperm not meeting the egg so they make sure that the sperm is there at the right time. Plus I'd have to take fertility drugs. I'm still hoping that it won't come to that and we will get preggers the old fashioned way. 

I'm so glad that you ladies are all still here for me to share everything with. I don't think when any of us decided to 'try' for a baby that it would ever been as hard as we're finding it. I honestly thought that as soon as I stopped taking the pill that I would just get pregnant, I've sinced realised how hard it actually is!!!! I'm never using any sort of birth control ever again what's the point!


----------



## impatientmumm

Any news Belle on the testing??


----------



## belle254

Yeah jemj i agree, i dont think im going to use any contraception again either! its ridiculous.
And i tested this morning, supposedly at 10dpo and it was a bfn, but im not surprised and will test again at 12dpo and every two days until the :witch: arrives! 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Hi girls. I don't think I will be going back on the pill either. Then again, with my luck we'll get pregnant again right away. lol. 
You girls are lucky to have a start on thing. I still _may_ go to my DH co-workers house to check out her stuff. I have to ask, what are you girls calling a pram? Is it like a bassinet? I haven't heard the term pram here. :)
The doctor wasn't all that worried to tell you ladies the truth. He wasn't in the least bit alarmed and I descried the bleeding in detail to him. He said it it last more than 5 days then you worry. And mine only lasted 3 days and i never had any pain. He felt my tummy again and he sent me for another water test and some blood work to make _me_ feel better. I _hate_ needles. I have 7 tubes of blood taken. I almost fainted haha. The lab tech said I wouldn't be the first lol. The doctor wan't to see if my hcg levels were normal for 5 week 6 days and he said he may send me for an ultrasound depending on the results. Now I'm waiting again.
Good luck with the testing girls. fingers crossed!


----------



## belle254

Aw newfie i hope its good news!! :hugs:
ive refrained from testing today- gunna wait until tomorrow. temps have dropped again though so i think af is on its way :( xxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello girls

Oh I have no idea what is going on with my cycle this month - I thought I had ovulated on Monday, got the pos OPKs to suggest it and I started to get my thermal shift for 2 days anyway, then yesterday my temp dropped slightly but not below the coverline and then this morning it has shot right down!?!

I have no idea why except that yet I again for what looks like bthe third time this month I tried to ovulate and didn't??

xxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Newfie - that is birlliant news I'm keeping my fingers crossed still for the bloodwork results xxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

belle254 said:


> Aw newfie i hope its good news!! :hugs:
> ive refrained from testing today- gunna wait until tomorrow. temps have dropped again though so i think af is on its way :( xxxx

Have you had an implantatio dip yet in the TWW - because it could be this?

xxxx


----------



## newfielady

I tell you girls, our bodies are damn confusing. Impatientmumm, you've said you've been the the drs right? I know my cousin had to get fertility treatment because she didn't ovulate! Everything is okay with you right? I don't mean to make you panic or anything, it just seems weird 3 cycles in a row you didn't ovulate. I thought you were _supposed_ to ovulate every cycle? Like I said, confusing. :(
Still waiting to here from the doctor. I'm going to phone them after lunch if I haven't heard from them. It's nerve wrecking waiting. We are leaving to go to my sisters this evening, after DH gets off work. I want to know if I am still pregnant or not. If I am, YEAH! If I'm not well I figured that and at least I can go on some fair rides with my nephew and have a few drinks with my DH and sister. It's difficult though. I mean, I had accepted that this was it, my baby was gone. But now. I explained _everything_ to the dr. What came out, how fast, what size and color, everything! And he didn't seemed in the least bit concerned. Said it was normal. But I got that negative test result at home so I figured it was gone. I've been pretty much sleeping all day the past 2 days and that's not like me. Is it possible that my hcg dipped so low to cause a false negative? And then started to rise again? I've heard of the "vanishing twin" before but...


----------



## impatientmumm

I've got my drs appointment on 6th July Newfie - I think last month was the only month I didnt see Ov but I have only been temping for 3 months and last month the temping was a write off because of hols. I'm not sure what is going on this month as I am now on CD 32 with no af and my longest cycle was 35 days, I average 29 days to be hinest. I was getting pos opks on cd 28 and saw a shift in temps to confirm but it skydived today not sure why.

I have bought some Soy Isoflavones for next month hoping they might kick start my ov and make it stronger.

Have you done a test again at all? I would go on the assumption you are to be on the safe side I think?

xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I did a clearblue digital today and it said "Not Pregnant". I know I'm not now. I figured it anyways. I just know my body. I'm just going to enjoy myself this weekend and the rest of the month and hopefully we'll get lucky again this cycle. My blood work won't be in until Monday.


----------



## Star7890

newfielady said:


> I have to ask, what are you girls calling a pram? Is it like a bassinet? I haven't heard the term pram here. :)

Pushchair/stroller (I had to google this! haha) xx


----------



## belle254

booo im out girls :cry: af got me this morning xxx


----------



## Star7890

:hugs: awww Belle xx


----------



## Star7890

Trying not to symptom spot but to sum up how Im feeling right now is... very emotional (pms-like) pulling sensations, fluttering and twinges in lower abdomen with some back ache and slight nausea (but work very early shifts without breakfast so that could be causing it) And not forgetting the very sore boobs and nipples. 

Trying not to get my hopes up though because I know it most probably wont mean anything :/ xx


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

Aww I'm sorry Belle :hugs: coming your way.

I'm feeling more positive now, following on from my huge temp dip on Friday I've had raised temps since I'm hopeful it was an implantation dip and my PMA is back for the month.

I would sympton spot but as I over indulged in the sun at the beach yesterday, I can only concentrate on the heat coming from my sunburn lol!!

Any news newfie, have you had any more feedback from the drs at all?

ER those symptons all sound really good - I also have some nipple pain, which is a new one for me.

I am so desperate to test but I must hold off until earliest Friday - really want it this month!

xxxxx


----------



## belle254

Ooo Em and impatientmumm these sound like good signs! keep us updated! And thanks the :hugs:
Was a bit upset until about yesterday, when i had a talk with my dad and he revealed that he cant wait to be a grandad one day (he doesn't know we're ttc). Up until now i'd aways thought he throw a fit if i got pregnant under 30 years old :haha: xxxxxxxx

P.S. not sure if anyone else is trying it but this month im going to use conceive plus! a bit like pre seed but cheaper heehee xx


----------



## impatientmumm

aww that's good news Belle about your dad he'll be over the moon when you do break your news!

Does anyone else suffer with hayfever here?? I cant work out if what i am suffering with is hayfever or a cold, but my nose is beyond stuffy!! I love summer but I hate hayfever!

xxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Oh forgot to say Belle we have been using preseed the oast 2 cycles - we only used it twice this month but hope it's done the trick

xxx


----------



## Star7890

Yep I use conceive plus, you really dont need much of it its quite slippery and lasts a while. xx


----------



## newfielady

I was thinking of trying preseed/conceive plus in the next couple of months. Judging by my cm I'd say I should ovulate any day now. :D
I haven't heard from the dr's at all. Not really holding out much hope for it, I know my body and it doesn't "feel" pregnant.
Had a nice weekend with my sister though. It's too bad we couldn't stay longer. It's my birthday tomorrow so I would have liked to be up there with her and my nephew.


----------



## newfielady

Seen the Doctor today. My blood work came back so it's for sure now. My hcg levels were that of a non-pregnant woman. The doctor even seems a bit surprised seems what I told him didn't seem so day. We're trying again though. :D


----------



## Star7890

No AF as of yet with me... Should have arrived yesterday but may be just a couple of day late. Lets hope though! haha xx


----------



## impatientmumm

Sorry to hear that Newfie :hugs: - You sound very positive though and I'm sure it will happen very soon for you!

Good Luck ER :winkwink: Hope AF stays away completely for you this month - have you done a test yet?

I am 9dpo going to test for def on Friday because we are going away on what was originally planned as a drinking weekend with friends, feeling beyond positive this month I cant explain why but I really feel like this is the month - no doubt I'll be wron because I'm sure I feel this every month.

Had no strange symptons, getting lots of mild cramps but I have that always the week before af and for some reason keep getting sick burps :sick: which are horrible but I think I might be eating the wrong things and rushing round so much.

Apart from that I am beyond gassy - ge grateful you speak to me through a comp and not face to face at the mom :haha:

Has af left yet Belle?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

impatientmumm said:


> Apart from that I am beyond gassy - ge grateful you speak to me through a comp and not face to face at the mom :haha:
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxx

 :haha::haha:

And yes I tested at 11dpo bfn on a digi, but just waiting now. Hopefully it was too early (wishful thinking) xx

p.s your symptoms sound good!


----------



## impatientmumm

It could def have been too early still - you can implant as late as 12dpo - I think you should test again so that I can cure my POAS addiction through you lol!!

xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Haha! I think Im going to wait a couple more days and if still no AF I might re test on friday! So it looks like if the witch doesn't turn up we could be testing on the same day :) xx


----------



## belle254

Aw i hope its good news girls! :hugs:
And yep af has seemed to have left this morning, and i received my conceive plus in the mail which has got me excited about this month! 

Em you mentioned you were using it, i hope you don't mind me asking but do you and OH use it just externally or internaly as well? I was thinking internally for a better chance :) xxxx


----------



## Star7890

Well, sorry if tmi but we put it externally and then we put some on mine or his fingers and put them inside so a bit of both really. I dont use the syringe/applicator Ive heard people use though xx

Update: terrible heartburn!


----------



## newfielady

Good luck to both you girls. Hope you get +. :)
I started to feel like I was ovulating on Sunday so I took a test yesterday to see and it was a plain negative. Could I have been too late? Is it possible to ovulate say on Monday and then get a negative on Tuesday?


----------



## Star7890

I dont really know much about opks to be honest with you newfie so Im sure another of the girls can help with that.

Me and my OH are babysitting my best friends seven month old tonight whilst she has a date night :D excited!!! xxx


----------



## impatientmumm

What time of day did you test with the OPK newfie? When I tested I got a positive on the day before Ov and only in the am of Ov day - by afternoon it was neg.

People do say to test after 2pm because the LH will have built up enough to show by then.

It is very likely you could have oved Sunday night or Monday and it would be neg by Tuesday.


Get to BDing Belle and enjoy your new conceive plus - the first time we used preseed it was so strange but in a nice strange way lol!!

Right lets make a pact then ER if no af we will both test on Friday - this will stop me from being tempted before hand lol!!

Heartburn is a really good sign - I've got some wicked cramps today so thinking Friday will be BFN and af will be here on Monday/Tuesday!

xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Yep. Pact made! haha xx


----------



## newfielady

impatientmumm said:


> People do say to test after 2pm because the LH will have built up enough to show by then.
> 
> It is very likely you could have oved Sunday night or Monday and it would be neg by Tuesday.
> 
> xxxxx

That's what I was wondering to tell the truth. Hopefully we'll get lucky again and soon. I just seen another young woman is pregnant on facebook. She just uploaded the pics of her pee stick! I was thinking to myself it's a bit early to tell people yet. I think about myself, I only got to about 5 weeks. :( 

Fingers crossed for Friday for you girls. :D


----------



## jemj

Fingers crossed for friday girls. 

Newfielady you sound so positive I really hope everything works out. You may just have tested at the wrong time of day. After all this time I'm sure we know our bodies so I wouldn't trust an opk. 

Belle we used preseed, I used it internally but only a tiny bit otherwise things get too slippery lol 

I'm out for this cycle I'm sure of it I was due to Ov anytime from sat I think but I now have thrush so no idea whats going on. The only weird thing is I had a funny dream last night a bit rude :blush: only ever had that once before when I was pregnant and I think the last time I had thrush I was pregnant but I was about 30 weeks. Wishful thinking. 

Can't wait to see the test results tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## impatientmumm

Well I got a bfn this morning and I'm sure af is def on her way the cramping has got a lot worse. Jemj it still sounds really positive don't give up hope. 
Any news er? Xxxx


----------



## Star7890

I dont know. I dont know whether its a bfn or bfp. Theres some colour there but its so faint. I dont know!!! HELP!


----------



## newfielady

Did you use a ic test or a good test? If you're not sure I'd buy a digital one. Good luck :D


----------



## jemj

:hugs: impatientmum your not out until the dreaded witch shows. ER have you tested again ? Do you have any news for us??


----------



## Star7890

Well after four more positive tests it looks like Im expecting!!

I was in shock at first and sat a bit numb and wandered around the house then about half an hour later it hit me and I have cried all day! 

Excited, nervous and scared! xx


----------



## impatientmumm

Congratulations er that is brilliant news! I'm so pleased for you! Still no af but she isn't really due till mon/tues so we'll see. I'm still away on hols so no more testing has taken place how is everyone else this weekend xxx


----------



## newfielady

That's awesome ER. Congrats!


----------



## belle254

thats amazing em well done! :hugs: H&H 9 months xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Dont worry Ill be popping into here from time to time so see how you are all getting on. Hopefully you'll be in with me as of next month!!! XX


----------



## newfielady

So ladies, I need some opinions here. I've read that you can ovulate 2 weeks after a miscarriage. If I say my "period" started on the 17th (which was when the heaviest bleeding was) then I most likely ovulated on July 1st. Even though I felt as though I was gearing up to ovulate around the 24th/25th. I had ewcm and ovulation pains in my sides. I took an opk this evening and it was a light positive. Easy to see but not as dark as the control line. Could that mean I already ovulated? Would you still test faintly positive?
Also, my breast and nipples are _very_ tender and sensitive. Am I crazy for hoping o get pregnant again right away. :(


----------



## jemj

Yeah congratulations er that's great news h&h 9 months to you. 

Let's hope we're all not too far behind you.

Newfielady not to sure about ov after a mc. I would just keep bd and not put too much pressure on yourselves.

We've had a lovely family weekend start my new job tomorrow and suffering really badly with pmt oh has gone to stay at his house to be out of the way and yesterday I kept bursting into tears over the smallest things. Like oh slipped down the stairs he did't hurt himself but it really upset me and also that there e
was no toilet roll left lol. I can laugh now!


----------



## impatientmumm

Hey ladies

Sorry taken so long to reply Newfie but I've had the worst tummy bug ever and to top it off af came too :-(

I have no idea about ov after miscarriage, but I would go by your body and what it is telling you - In my experience with opk's i quite often get faint lines all through my cycle - it is only classed as positive if it is as dark or darker than the control line.
You are not crazy at all - you want the same as we all want and I wish you all the luck in the world for this to be your cycle and everyone elses on this thread.

I've got my appointment at the docs in a hour - so I'll let you all know the outcome tomorrow xxx


----------



## newfielady

Well ladies. this trad seems to be slowly dying out. :(. Anyone got _anything_ to report? I am expecting :af: some time this coming week. I guess I'll see soon.


----------



## impatientmumm

I thought the same newife where is everyone??

Ive decided to try soy isoflavones this cycle as my cycles seem slightly messed up and it is not 100% confirmed that I actually ovulated. So took my first dose yesterday on CD3 and af left the building very quickly after - quite strange??

Following on from my doctors appointment on Wednesday - I have to go for lots of blood tests over the next 2 months but as we did a home fertility test for my OH the doctor is happy with this and doesnt see the need to send him for SA until we have exhausted all avenues with me first.

So newfie do you think there is a chance you have caught again this month and hope not to see af?? I really hope so for you!!

Belle, JemJ where are you - we miss you - hope you are both well

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I think there is a very good chance we caught the little eggy again. Even though we lost our baby last month we feel a bit better knowing that we _can_ get pregnant. We were starting to wonder if _we_ were the problem.


----------



## belle254

Hi all,
I've come to accept the fact that this isn't going to happen quickly for us so ive been out enjoying life for the last few weeks and trying to put babymaking to the back of my mind. Still BD every other day though :thumbup:
I'm pretty sure im ovulating either today or tomorrow cause ive got watery cm (sorry tmi!) and my temps havent gone up yet. looks to be a 30day cycle again.
Im trying conceive plus this month too, which is interesting! 
Let me know how you all get on :) xxxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

I know exactly how you feel Newfie! I'm hoping we can catch this month before the blood tests over the next few month as I think that is going to raise my anxiety levels and start me thinking more about if the problem is with me!

Keep us updated on af's (non) appearance 

Belle I think you are doing the right thing - I have been trying to plan more exciting things for me and OH so that we dont just sit and talk about the lack of getting pregnant all the time. Good luck xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Everyone tells you not to think about it to much. And we _know_ that stressing out over it isn't good for us but we still do. But it's true, as soon as I said to my DH lets not focus on it so much, we went out and and had a few drinks and some good times and I got pregnant. Didn't stick that time but still.
Trying not to symptom spot but it's getting hard and I'm really hoping it's for the good. I have sore/tight boobs again, which I only ever had last month when I was pregnant. I have back pain, nausea, headaches and I find I got from happy to angry with no warning at all. I also had some not like af cramps. And I've been saying I need to go on a diet because I seem to have more of a belly then I used to. So, hopefully this is all good news. :D
Oh, I peed on a opk again last night and got a positive. Not sure what to make of it seems some ladies say they get some form of positive all throughout the month.


----------



## newfielady

Where is everyone gone to?


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies sorry not posted for a while not really been thinking about ttc. Well we've not even been dtd due to thrush, work and kids. We're officially not trying anymore we've finally booked our holiday and there is no way we can afford a baby at the moment out lives have been on hold for too long now. 

Glad to see that some of you have a plan. Impatientmum I've tried soy and ov was much stronger good luck with it. 

I don't know what to do with all the pots of vitamins that I've got stocked up in the cupboard? 

I'll still pop back if you'll have me? Really want to know how everyone is getting on 

Good luck to you all x


----------



## newfielady

Oh well, that's to bad jemj. But you have to do what you think is best for you. Pop in from time to time to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## impatientmumm

Are you going anywhere nice Jemj??

As Newfie says you need to do what you feel is best for you - but please pop in and see us all the time!

I took my last dose of Soy last night and I felt so sick, stopped me from going to sleep but I reaslly hope it works for us this month. I have been getting eggwhite CM for the past couple of days, only a very very small amount but I think this is a great sign as I dont normally see anything like this until o day and even then it's miniscule!

Any sign of af yet Newfie - when is she due?

xxx


----------



## newfielady

Oh and Jemj, I forgot to add. We'll miss you :(

What kind of soy are you taking impatientmumm? Are they pills or; I mean, that might sound stupid. I'm lactose intolerant so most of the stuff in my fridge is soy based. I never heard of soy affecting fertility until I read it here?

This is going to be a long one :wacko:

I don't have any idea when the witch should be here. I had some mild cramping yesterday but it wasn't like period cramps and it was just a few twinges and then it would go away. That happened a couple times. Sorry if this is tmi but here it goes. There was a very _tiny_ amount of pink blood last night after me and dh dtd :blush: but it was only there on the first wipe and there hasn't been any since. They say if you _are_, a huge are now, pregnant that a small amount of spotting can follow sex so...
I've been trying to find, on the internet, information about how to count you cycle after a miscarriage. I was counting from the first day I began bleeding. If I counted that way I should have ovulated on July 1st and should start my period on the 15th. But on the internet it says if you cycles were regular (which mine are) then you should continue counting them as they were. If I had never got pregnant I would have had a period on June 10 and ovulated on June the 25-26th. Which is funny because on a older post I wrote "I think I ovulated on the 26th". If that's the case then I should have had a period on the 8th.
I have so many symptoms it's hard to ignore. My bbs are sore and heavy (just like last time), I have backaches and bout of nausea (I haven't thrown up yet). Small twinges in my tummy area, peeing every hour or 2 (max). I have trouble falling asleep, when I am asleep I wake up easily and I have vivid dreams. Then in the morning I want to sleep all day:dohh:
I don't want to get myself too built up just in case but I don't know when I should test. Any ideas?


----------



## impatientmumm

TEST NOW please lol - Im excited to see another BFP!!!

I'm taking Soy Isoflavones tables - I have no Soy in my diet, but they do say too much can harm fertility.
I only took it for 5 days at the start of the cycle and I'm hoping it will do the trick.

Good Luck I have my fingers crossed for you Newfie xxx


----------



## newfielady

Haha, thanks impatient. I think I'm going to _try_ and wait until the 18th. That way I know I'm past when I should have a period. Try is the key word. :)


----------



## jemj

I agree :test::test::test: we need to celebrate another BFP. 

Speaking of BFP I have loads of symptoms my BB's are hugh, I keep feeling really hungry, had bouts of feeling sick all day and peeing for england. I'm scared to test so gonna leave it a week prob just really bad PMT. That and that fact that we've DTD once a week this month lol. 

We are going to orlando, florida to disney world. The kids are going to love it and even though it is 1 year and 2 months away (not that I'm counting) we really could not afford the expense of a baby. Although if it did happen we would find a way. 

Good luck and please test !!!!


----------



## newfielady

Hi Girls. I took an OPK test this morning. (I don't have any ic hpt left ) I figured if it was positive I'd go buy a expensive hpt. I think it was positive. :)
https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/002.jpg


----------



## Star7890

How is everyone doing? Ive been the same not really been on here much for the past couple of weeks, going to the doctors next week to get the ball rolling. 

Cant wait to find out what the test says newfie :)

And belle, I hope concieve plus works for you, it was the first month that we properly used it the month we conceived so it worked! That month we had sex every day/every other day, used conceive plus, popped a cushion under bum after bd for at least ten minutes and that was it really so dont get downhearted you are doing all the right things it will just take time its a matter of chance.

Just as a reference my symptoms were...

nausea
exhaustion
twinges/cramps in back, hips and pelvis
bad wind 
very emotional
I honestly felt like AF was coming so was so shocked when she didnt..


I cant wait till you are all in first tri (which will be soon i promise) Im so lonely and dont know anyone over there :(

Miss you! See you in the next month or two! Chin up! xxxxxx em


----------



## Star7890

It looks positive to me, so does hcg show up in opks then? Ohhh looks promising xxx


----------



## newfielady

I've had the same symptoms but I also have tender, heavy bbs.  I'm testing first thing tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed it goes well. :D


----------



## impatientmumm

Any news Newfie??

I bet we'll see your bfp xxxx


----------



## newfielady

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/july15thBFP001.jpg

Speaks for itself. Plus, woke up with a runny nose and a sore throat this morning.


----------



## impatientmumm

Woohoo - Congratulations!!!! I'm so pleased for you!!

How are you feeling?? - No bleeding or other symptons like last time??

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I feel great this time! No bleeding or spotting at all! I'm cutting DH off for a while. He won't be happy but I'll take care of him.:blush: lol. Last time I felt very nervous and tested everyday! I have more symptoms this time as well. I kinda hope my nausea turns into morning sickness. Sounds crazy I know but they say women with morning sickness have a lower chance at M/C. I'm thinking sticky thoughts and when I go to work this afternoon I'm telling my boss so I will be put on "light" duty. :D
Hope you get a :bfp: soon impatientmumm (and belle)
Where did belle go to?


----------



## Star7890

WOOOOOOOOOOO! xxx


----------



## belle254

Hi all, been struggling with feeling like its never going to happen and trust issues between me and OH these past 2 weeks, sorry i havent been on here much. 
dont think we did the deed enough for it to happen this month, and im not even sure when i ovulated seeing as a stopped caring for a while and therefore stopped taking my temps.
Congrats newfie! so happy that its happened again so quickly for you. hopefully me, impatientmumm and jemj wil follow in yours and ems footsteps soon!! :hugs:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Ah, don't get down Belle. How long have you've been trying? (I'm sure you've said before but I can't remember :() I stopped taking my bc pills back in October so it took us a while! And then we lost it. We didn't let it get us down and now were pregnant again! Somehow I feel like this one is going to stick. If you need to talk you know we're here for you. :)


----------



## Star7890

Awww belle, it WILL happen, you just need to sort out these issues with your Oh and then try and dtd a bit more!! I know how much it gets you down but you need to realise that at some point in the near future it will happen, i promise xxx hugs


----------



## impatientmumm

Aww Belle I know exactly how you feel - obviously I'm over the moon for the both ER and Newfie but I cant shake that little feeling of being left behind.

I've been temping an all sorts these past few months - for some reason over the weekend I decided 'Stuff this' I'm not doing any of it anymore I'm sure it just isnt helping me, its making me far more obssesive so I've just stopped it all and my new game plan is just to enjoy the making part of it all and it will happen when it is supposed to happen.

I do still like coming on here though to hear the success stories it gives me hope and excitement for when it is our turn.

I hope you and your oh sort out your issues soon and you can get back on track hunny - always here to be a sound board lovely xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Good Morning ladies. I'm heading down the drug store in a bit to get a digital test. I want to see how far along it says :). In the meantime, being a poas-aholic, I peed on one of my ic opk. The positive came up instantly! And look how dark it went. This was taken just a few minutes after I took the test. https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/001.jpg


----------



## newfielady

Well ladies, riddle me this. If I had a miscarriage on the 17th of June how am 5+ weeks pregnant now? The result came up within 30 seconds. :D
https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/002-1.jpg


----------



## impatientmumm

I know you said you felt the bleeding last time was too much to keepthe baby but are you absolutely sure you had a full miscarriage newfie?

I think I remember you saying your dr wasn't sure or wasn't worried by the bleeding? Do you think it would be worth getting an appointment ASAP and pushing for a scan????
If by chance you didn't infact miscarry last month how far along would you be now?

xxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

I just popped to the loo before as I've been having some strongish dull pains down there today and I thought my IBS was playing up - anyway this is TMI - my knickers were quite wet (not normal for me) and I hadnt felt it at all.
When I wiped - I was shocked at how much EWCM there was - I had to wipe 3 times before I felt relatively dry again!!

I hope this is the Soy kicking in and this is going to be my BFP month!! xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Well impatient I was wondering the same thing. The dr did blood work on the 23rd and he said my levels we almost at not pregnant. Is it possible that I wasn't as far a long as we though and my levels were in fact normal? But I tested negative on a Clear Blue digital on the 24th. :( And yes, he wasn't worried by the bleeding until I got the results of my blood work. I would have been about 9 weeks now. I have an appointment for the 21st and I am going to push for a scan then. I was going to go down today but DH wanted to go down with me. :)
Sounds good impatient, hopefully you'll get your :bfp: too :D


----------



## newfielady

Oh I should add. If I am a week ahead, then I'm 5 weeks 3 days, that's when I lost it last time :(. We *ahem* had sex last night.:blush: I had a little pink spotting. This morning I've had a little brown spotting but it doesn't look like old blood. It just looks like brown discharge. :wacko: Spotting after sex is completely normal as long as it only last a day or two. And it's not there every time I wipe. SO I'm not worried about it as long as it doesn't get worse. I'm keeping my legs up and just relaxing. :)


----------



## impatientmumm

Well just to confirm got two blaring positives on IC OPK's and a smiley on my CB - so looks like I was right - I suppose with all the cm I either ov'ing today or within the next few days - I am determined for this to be my BFP month, my OH wont know whats him tonight in the sack lol!!!

Newfie you should def push for a scan!! Even just for piece of mind if nothing else and to work dates out - I seriously cannot wait for when its my turn for a first scan - look out on here then I will bore you silly with excitement lol!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Just an update on the spotting. I think it was just discharge. It's now colorless, like regular cm. I going to push for a scan. I really want one for peace of mind like you said, _plus_ the baby's heat will beat for the first time Friday so if I get a scan they should be able to see a heartbeat. :D (I hope)


----------



## impatientmumm

arghhh so exciting - I bet you cant wait to hear the heartbeat!! I woudl put money that you are farther along than you think and to be honest that is only a good thing - all the sooner to be telling everyone!!

so what's it like over in first tri??

You probably think I'm loopy but since seeing the positive opk I am beyond positive this is going to be our month - hoping the PMA stays and it brings me some luck. Im just hyper tonight 

xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I hope I am further along than I think. That would be awesome. (and give me a reason for the weight I've put on lol)
Honestly i haven't been on to many other forums. I got a good chuckle out of one lady testing with breast milk to get a false positive to freak out her husband. Turned out she was pregnant haha.
A good ovulation is a good start. :D


----------



## Star7890

Ohh impatient sounds very good. The month we concieved was the month were I had sooo much cm and it must have really made a difference. So keep bding over the next few days and lets hope for the best! Keep that bum propped up on a pillow for ten minutes afterwards as well! :) xx


----------



## bellaswedus

belle, impatientmum, newfielady hello ladies! how are you? remeber me? i am back. it has been almost 5month since i was here. how is it going for you guys? seems from the last posts that you have hit your BFP newfielady....CONGRATULATIONS! please update me on how things have gone for you all, i am excited to know. i thought it was time for me to get on here and share my experience and get some support. :) i don't know if you guys remeber but in feb, i got pregnent but had a misscarige due to a fibroid. i went through an abdominal(open) myomectemy surgery. the doc gave us the green light to start the baby making factory beginning of june, he told us to try for 3-6mo and if not pregnent to come back as the reason could be adhesions. first cycle we didn't get prego, in july i ovulated on the 5th. so i am 15dpo. af was due on monday but no sign of her. i have done pregnency test but keep getting BFN. i really don't know what to think. i have a very steady menses cycle of 28-29days. my breasts have been sore the past few days but then yesterday the soreness almost disapeared and today it is even less sore. what do you guys think. could i be pregnent or am i having an early misscarige?


----------



## newfielady

Same here ER. I noticed lots of cm and then, prego :D 
Hi Bellas, good to have you back. I was thinking about you just the other day wondering how your surgery went. I hope you don't get adhesions. My step father got them with his herina (spelling lol) surgery and it's not fun :nope: All I can tell you is keep testing. Or maybe you should get a digital.:shrug: Maybe the line is faint and you don't see it. I know that "typically" with a chemical pregnancy you get no symptoms. It's only women like us that even though they're pregnant at all. :dohh:And I did notice my symptoms going away last month when I m/s but I started bleeding first. My breast have been tender now for 2 weeks. It's not much fun lol.
good luck :hugs:


----------



## impatientmumm

Hi girlies

I've been a bit MIA the past few days - but we've been busy BD'ing lol!!

I got my smiley face on Monday and think I o'ved on Tuesday because of the ov cramping I was getting - I did get a small amount of EWCM yesterday but I didn't think much of it.

I've got a really good feeling on this month - I'm sure I've felt like this before but I am so positive!!

On another point my nipples are like rocks and so sore aswell as my boobs being very tender I'm hoping this is a really good sign of ov - did any of you get this?

Bellas - it is so good to have you back with us!! I'm glad everything seems to be going well and heres hoping we see our bfp this month

xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Well seen the dr. He sent me for a urine test and blood work to confirm and to get my hcg levels. He's going to send me for a dating scan around 8 weeks. :D He was glad to hear I had no spotting or and pain. He wants to see me next week to talk about the early pregnancy things. <3
I broke down and bought a couple of cute things. XD A lady I knew was selling some of her baby stuff so I got 14 bibs, a little green onesie and a winnie the pooh set for $9. :D It's soooo tiny.


----------



## belle254

Hi all :thumbup: 
Sorry i havent been on here much recently. cant believe you're finally there newfie and em!! hopefully the rest of us follow suit shortly after you.

I am due af in 2 days, and didnt have much hope for this month until i noticed a little bit of brown blood when i wiped 2 days ago. kept an eye on it cause my period is hardly ever early, usually late just to wind me up! came and went (overall about a tea spoons amount) from 2 days ago to earlier today, bit of back ache too. dont know what to think :) i dont want to get my hopes up!

To top it off i also woke up with a cold 2 days ago and starting feeling sick late last night. booo :(
Gunna wait until sunday and if still no sign of af il test xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Sounds positive though Belle. I suffer from a back ache all the time. That and the tender bbs are my most common symptom. Though sudden mood swings and nausea would have to be a close second.


----------



## PostalMom

Hi! I'm new! I'm looking for gals to chat with. Im 33 mom of 3 girls ages 14 and twin 12s. I had my TL after I had my twins back in 1999. I just got married( both are 2nd) and we want to have our own little bundle. I just had my TR last Friday 7-15-11. My tubes are 4cm I think and dr zbella did a tubal implantation. I am currently having pain due to a pocket of fluid that is draining. I was relieved I really wasn't the wimp I was thinking I am. Lol. Anyone out there there just had TR done? I'm excited and scared and new to all the abbreviations too. I'd love to hear from anyone! Thanks, Angie.


----------



## newfielady

Wow, hi PostalMom. I've never actually heard of anyone getting that done. Hope you feel better soon. :) P.s There is _a lot_ of abbreviations to get used to lol. We all just catch on as time passes :haha:


----------



## belle254

still no af, and was due today. been getting brown cm and blobs for about 4-5 days now. way too light for an af, wrong consistancy too. 
+ backache and strange mood :wacko:
did a test on friday and bfn, did a test this morning and i thought i saw something v v faint but it might just be line-eye.
will keep updated! xxx


----------



## newfielady

Yes, belle, keep us updated. I had some brown cm early on too. *fingers crossed*. You should have uploaded a pic so we could judge if if was just you or a :bfp:!


----------



## belle254

Hi all :thumbup:
Af arrived almost 3 days ago, shortly after i posted on this forum last. strange month with all the spotting so i thought i might have had a chance!
Will try again this month :) Hows everyone doing? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Belle I'm sorry about your af :hugs: good luck with the next cycle

I'm feeling so so tired literally drained - I am 8dpo at the moment, newfie snd er as girls who have their lovely bfp's did you feel very fatigued in the last week of the TWW??

I still have sore nips but not as bad and lots of blue veins have appeared on my boobies but mainly around the areola (think thats how you spell it) I am determined to stay positive.

Did a few tests today (I know very early) and all neg but still positive.

How is everyone else??

xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Sorry you're out Belle. Good luck next time.

I have to say that fatigued was my first symptom, combined with tender breast. I'd wait 4 days before you test again impatient, just to avoid :bfn: They say 12dpo is the average for :bfp:'s so stay strong. :D
(I think they should make an emoticon for poas lol)


----------



## lian_83

CD11 - looking for a TTC buddy!! Waiting for that 'O'.. :)


----------



## impatientmumm

Thanks Newfie you have made me more positive again - I have noticed over the past couple of nights I have been having very restless sleep and each time I move my boobs are very tender but I dont notice it so much during the day whilst I'm wearing a bra.
I have ordered some FRER but I'm actually going to hold off now until Tues am when af is due I can't bear the thought of BFN's when I feel so sure I am pregnant, saying that I can guarantee I test before Tues lol

Did you have that feeling - just knowing you were??

Welcome Lian!! Are you normally quite regular when are you due to O? I get so excited when I ov thinking about how IO could catch that I forget how awful the TWW is lol. How many months have you been ttc?

xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Welcome Lian :hi:

Well impatient I don't means to get your hopes up (just in case you understand) but you sound a lot like me. :winkwink: I _knew_ I was pregnant before I even tested. I started to have (obvious) symptoms on the 7th. I took a opk on the 13th and it was positive which gave me a good reason to buy a hpt. The FRER was positive on the 15th. I should add both positives came up right away. Then I took a digital on the 18th and that cam up "Pregnant 3+" in 30 seconds! :happydance:
I think you have a _great_ chance this month.:hugs:


----------



## impatientmumm

Thanks Newfie - Dont worry you cant get my hopes up anymore than I have already got them up. The only difference for me would be that I used up the last of IC OPK's last night and it had a faint line but was neg and there os no way I'm wasting my CB digi OPK's lol!
So I could very well be wrong and not infact pregnant but I've heard the OPK test doesnt always work with everyone - is that right??

xxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

ps I keep meaning to ask Newfie whan is your dating scan??


----------



## newfielady

To tell you the truth impatient, the opk's I took on the 3rd and 4th or July were negative for ovulation but had 2 (faint but I could see) lines. And you are right about the ovulation tests. Plus there is a chemical that the hpt looks for that the opk doesn't and that chemical is needed for pregnancy. This link explains it much better. :) https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html
I'm just back from the doctor to tell the truth. I am waiting to get a scan. The doctor told me it will be next week or the very beginning of the week after. He says I am bout 5 weeks but I think I'm a little further. I guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## impatientmumm

I bet you are much further along too Newfie!

I have heard in the past that the OPK's can pick up af too and will show a faint line - I'm hoping my faint opk's are a sign of pregnancy instead!!

Please everyone keep your fingers and toes crossed for my bfp next week - I'm hoping to post a lovely dark bfp xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I'll be watching and waiting for your update :D And I'll be sure to let you know when I get my scan :)


----------



## PostalMom

:hugs:Thank you Newfielady and I'm sooo happy for you. So did you just have your TR done ? Or have you been trying for a while? I went for my 2 week check up yesterday and sat quietly on the way home trying not to cry. I haven't found a whole lot on tubal implantations but from what I did find it seems my 70% dropped to 50% and my dr said that age 34 is another drop in my odds. I turn 34 in December. So I was stuck on my numbers. My wonderful husband asked me why I was upset and when I told him, he reminded me that two weeks ago it was a big zero%,and now it's possible. He's right. I'm already getting so worried that I'm forgetting that I went from impossible to possible, and that is huge. I'm hoping someone else that had implants done will have a word of advice for me. I know that the 3cm next to my uterus were destroyed so I have the wider 4cm connected to the tiny entrance into my uterus. I'm at a higher rate for eptopic. Aside from the worrying, I have a good feeling about it. After everything I've been thru, the last 2 years, a much better life and meant to be happenings have been falling into place. The surgery was another.


----------



## newfielady

Your husband is right postal, you went from impossible to possible and that's fantastic! Plus lot's of ladies are waiting until their 30's to have babies now a days. And besides, December is a long ways away :haha:
I've been trying for about 8 months naturally. I haven't had any treatments or surgery. I had a m/c last month so now they're keeping a closer eye on me for the first few weeks. 
I have my scan appointment for Monday! I can't wait. I'll be sure to let you girls know how it goes.


----------



## impatientmumm

ohhh excting Newfie - I cant wait to find out how far along you actually are!! xxxx


----------



## PostalMom

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I'm two weeks post op now. I get random pains through out and a weird pain at the end of urination and after. My incision is still seeping a little and still has some hard spots under it. Anyone else have these issues? I've been reading tons about TR and TTC . It sure turns into an obsession. I'm not supposed to try for another month and I have 8 different period/ fertility apps on my phone. Lol. I've even started looking at astrological signs and reading about the personslities that go with each one. Not that I get hung up on that stuff, but it's interesting. Leos sound good. I think. Lol. I think we can't help but get ourselves all excited with anticipation and fear. I can see I'm in for a whirl of emotions. Always, Angie


----------



## impatientmumm

12dpo :bfn: :cry:

on to month 8 ttc xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Your not out until :af: gets you impatient. 

Postal, I don't know much about TR. Not sure what to tell you. :( Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## newfielady

My scan went well. The baby's heartbeat was 114. :)
https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/002-2.jpg


----------



## impatientmumm

Beautiful Newfie - I'm so pleased everything is good with your little beanie - did they date you?

af cramps in full force today just waiting for her to show her face now, temps have dropped consistently the past few days so definitely out

xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Awww, lots of :dust: in your next cycle. :)
My EDD is March 25th :D My nan's and father-in-laws birthdays are the 21st so they hope I have the baby then lol.


----------



## impatientmumm

I bet March feels like ages away Newfie lol!! Have you had much morning sickness?

af her today - pleased to say however not painful at all, had somebad cramps yesterday afternoon and now no pain at all, which if af has to come I dont mind it like this!

Had my first lot of bloods taken this morning, next lot to be taken 7 days before expected af, hopefully some good news will come from that.

Belle hope your still around and doing ok hunny - living and enjoying life I hope xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

The ways times flies March will be here before I know it. When I think about how different next summer will be I almost get overwhelmed. :D It's so exciting. I have a prescription for morning sickness :D. I take one before I got o bed and one in the evening. And I can take up to 2 more during the day when I feel any nausea. So all in all, not to bad :D


----------



## belle254

hi girls, newfie im glad everythings going well for you, that pic is beautiful! dont worry impatientmumm, our time will come :)
its my 21st birthday today, so am enjoying life and taking every day as it comes. trying not to be too pessimistic, but if we dont catch this month it will be 8 months ttc so im going to visit the doctor :(
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

*Happy Birthday Belle*. I'm only 1 year older than you :). I think you're worrying early. We were about 9 months before we got our 1st :bfp:. Once I gave up worrying about ttc, opks and when I ovulated I got pregnant. Funny how that works. :) Try to stay positive.


----------



## impatientmumm

Happy Birthday Belle!! Hope you have a lovely day!

I am on a weight loss mission now ladies - started my Zumba last night and have been monitoring what I eat since Tuesday. It's brilliant I am so motivated and focused on that, that for the first time in ages I am not always thinking abut babies!!

I don't mind when it happens for us now but I am looking forward to losing a bit weight xxxx


----------



## Star7890

Keep your chin up girls it WILL happen :) xx


----------



## bellaswedus

hello again ladies. so i shall start joining you guys more often but have been so busy with school work as well as trying to get pregnent. urg it is not an easy task. well i am in the 2 ww and have another 10 days and i will either get a bfp (hopfully) or af with show here face. we did the deed every day 3days prior to ovulation and the day of ovulation and the day after ovulation. so i am hoping this will be our month also. we live in the states due to my bf job but will be going home to sweden and norway for a visit. we were hoping to be preggo so we can tell our families in person. :) 

newfie and Erconnel did you guys have any symptoms during the 2ww that you could share? i am looking for every posible sign. :) did you guys temp? if so what was the "trend" you saw the cycle you got pregnent? congrats by the way. 
belle and immpetientmum what are your gameplans on getting pregnent. any tips? :)
my bf and i are soooooo longing for our own baby. we know we are going to be the best parents we can be. have you girls noticed among your friends that as soon as they have a baby the women tend to forget about the man? we have and we don't want it to be that way. a lot of our friends have babies and only one couple out of many have the woman saying she wants to prioritis once a week to have alone time with her hubby. while the other kind of have forgotten about their relationship. what do you guys think?


----------



## Star7890

Bella my symptoms were sorry if disgusting but very gassy, bloated, nauseous, back ache in lower back, stomach cramping (like af pains) crying really easily over nothing and hard sore boobs. I honestly felt like AF on was on its way. 

Went to the midwife today (for the third time) and after all the mix ups with my referral (they all though EACHOTHER had sent off my referral to the hospital for my scan so it didnt get done :() I now cant have my scan until the 9th of september when I will be 15 WEEKS PREGNANT when i see my baby for the first time. Im gutted. Just want to know my baby is okay. 

xx


----------



## Star7890

Bella my symptoms were sorry if disgusting but very gassy, bloated, nauseous, back ache in lower back, stomach cramping (like af pains) crying really easily over nothing and hard sore boobs. I honestly felt like AF on was on its way. 

Went to the midwife today (for the third time) and after all the mix ups with my referral (they all though EACHOTHER had sent off my referral to the hospital for my scan so it didnt get done :() I now cant have my scan until the 9th of september when I will be 15 WEEKS PREGNANT when i see my baby for the first time. Im gutted. Just want to know my baby is okay. 

xx


----------



## newfielady

Hey again Bella. My earliest symptoms were sore boobs and fatigue. I started noticing them around the 6th of July! Just think positive. By the sounds of the bding you've been doing you stand a good chance. Me and my hubby know a new baby will take a lot of time but it's very important no to forget about each other. It happens so often and I've seen people split up because of it. I always think, remember, without your partner you would have never of had this baby. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

newfielady, exactly that's what i don't understand. without the other half the baby wouldn't exist so even though one is busy once a baby is born it is important to take care of eachother as well. 

yes i really hope all the bedding will have created a wonderful baby. :) 

thank you ladies for the response but what cd did you start noticing the various symptoms? or rather how many days past ovulation did you notice them? 
very happy for your responses. how many weeks pregnent are you girls?


----------



## Star7890

I started noticing my symptoms about 5/6dpo which is quite early... and Im 10 weeks pregnant today! :) Hope all goes well will keep checking up in here to see how you all get on! xxx


----------



## newfielady

I'm 7 weeks 1 day. :) I was about 10 dpo when I noticed symptoms,as I conceived between the 25th of June and the 1st of July.


----------



## bellaswedus

thank you ladies. i guess i just have to wait and see once again. :) 
i am sure it was nice to finally see the bfp for you both. what an exciting time you have ahead of you. i really hate the 2ww. it sucks, because it is such a time waster. alla i do is check up online after symptoms. but the truth is one never knows until the missed period and the bfp on the hpt. but it is a nice way to make the days go by. :)


----------



## newfielady

Yeah, the 2ww is the worst! lol. Both times I got _strong_ positives on the day of my period.


----------



## newfielady

Just thought I'd say hi to you ladies. No one seems to come on anymore. :(


----------



## bellaswedus

hola ladies, just checking in to say hi as well and give you guys an update. please let me know what you think. i have no clue if these are symptoms of pregnency or if i am just imagining things. :) my bbt increased the day after ovulation from 97.4 to 97.78 then 4days later it increased again up to 97.91 the 98.12 and today it was at 98.09. has anyone done bbt chart? anyway i read that bbt can increase first after ovulation then again at implantation. but now that i think of it implantation doesn't occure until 6-10 after ovulation right? which means that my bbt increase means nothing as i am just at 7dpo and the increase occured at 3dpo. hmm 

other than that i have been a little gassy specially in the mornings ahhahaha sorry about tmi. bf hates it. :) but i can't keep running to the bathroom everytime. besides this i have also felt on and off some minor twinges on both sides of my belly. 

how are you girls doing? does it feel wonderful to be preggo? i can't wait to just have that feeling. so a few more days to go. 

belle and immpetiontmum how is it going for you girls? 

oh also my bf and i are hosting a birthday dinner for one of our friends tomorrow at our place.....but i can't decide if it is ok to drink a couple of glasses or not. what did you guys do during you ttc time. did you drink during the two week wait, if so how many glasses? please advise. :)


----------



## newfielady

Sounds like you could be well on your way bella. :D.
I don't think they're is much glory in the first trimester. Bloated, m/s, vivid dreams, sleeping all the time, mood swings, breast hurt, bra doesn't fit. :rofl: I told DH I was the most contrary pregnant woman in the world. :haha:

In between my miscarriage and this pregnancy (Which was only 3-4 weeeks I may add :dohh:) I drank (but only 2 glasses of slush which is a mixed drink we make here) I got on fair rides and got in a hot tub. I just did what would do normally until I started to "feel" pregnant.


----------



## impatientmumm

hello ladies - wanted to give you all an update in my weight loss mission, I weighed in today and have lost 4 1/2 pounds in my first week. I am over the moon and hope I can continue to do it at this rate!!

Bellas it sounds very positive hunny - I hope this is it for you!!

Hey Newfie how are things, you'll soon be telling everyone, I cant believe how quick time goes!! Hope you are well

xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

That's a great start impatientmumm! Keep up the great work. It can only benefit you :D :thumbup:

We're going to start telling a few people at 10 weeks. By the time 12 weeks comes around everyone will know then and then I'll put it on facebook. :happydance: Make it facebook official. :dohh:


----------



## Star7890

Sounds positive bella and well done impatient! Wish I could be losing weight im piling it on like theres no tomorrow!

I have my scan tomorrow so will pop a pic on here after i know everythings okay :) xxx

keep bding girls and i would advise you to order some conceive plus because thats what did it for me! xx


----------



## bellaswedus

great job impetienmum, it is not easy to lose weight i know. keep up the good work. 

newfie that is awsome.......i can't belive you have been able to hold out for this long. if pregnent before our trip home then we will tell our family and closest friends face to face. but if not pregnent now then we will keep it a secret until week 12. well that is our plan for now. :) 

erconell that is exciting. have you told anyone about the little bean? :) oh what is conceive plus? please do tell. 

have you girls heard of a fertility watch? have any of you used it before or know someone that has? sounds like a great baby making tool. :) 

have a great day girls.


----------



## Star7890

Conceive plus is a lube that mimics EWCM and is one of the only lubes that doesnt kill sperm, it carries sperm and creates the right ph environment, I got pregnant the first month I used it and I swear by it xx

And we have told both sets of parents, our siblings and my two best friends and thats it, thinking of telling other family after scan tomorrow if everything okay xx


----------



## bellaswedus

hmm that sounds like a great thing. i could probably need that as my cm is not the best around and on ovulation. thank you for the tips. if august isn't my our month we will definatly get that. 

sorry for the tmi coming up but i am going crazy and i need to ask you guys. what do you guys think, i have had cm today that i white/yellowish sort of like when milk goes bad. both in the color and the way it looks. is that a sign of pregnency or is that tyical for af? af is not due until thursday. (hope she stays away for 9month. :) ) what do you guys think? pleeeeeeeeeease let me know.


----------



## Star7890

Just thought id pop on quick, been for my scan they've put me back a week (which i thought anyway) and she said they had a good strong heartbeat and one of the most active ones she has seen so early wriggling their bum and flipping around! 

On the pic the head is on the left and bum is tilted up in air

xxx


----------



## newfielady

cm can be a sign of pregnancy. Fingers crossed for you Bella. You can test soon. :)

ER, what a sweet little pic. Can't wait until I get to see my peanut again. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

awww that is so nice erconell. how exciting. does it feel even more reall that you are going to be a mommy? 

so do you guys anticipate on finding out the gender of your babies? by the way in what country are you all located. back home in sweden most people don't find out the gender. i only have one friend out of at least 10 or so friends with kids that found out the gender before birth. obviously medical treatment of any kind is free in sweden but to find out the gender one has to pay an extra fee. 

here in the states where i live now it is very common. but i really don't know which way i would go once i am pregnent. i guess what matters the most is that ones baby is healthy. obviously it would make it simpler to know in order to get the baby's room ready before the arrival and buy clothes etc. 

i know maybe it is not the smartest thing to do before even conceving a baby but i bought a pair of baby ugg shoes. i bough a brown one. so it is not really gender specific. :) they are so cute. have you girls bought anything yet? 

hahaha sorry that i am writting novels. but it feels good to have you guys to "talk" to and ask questions and compare. :) 

have a great day. talk soon. 

x b


----------



## Star7890

Yes I will be finding out the sex at 20 wk scan :) xx


----------



## newfielady

I'm not finding out the gender. We don't care either way. Plus, it's not always correct. I know people here in town (I'm in Canada by the way) who've found out and it was wrong. One woman was having twins and they told her two girls so she bought _everything_ in pink and purple and then she had a girl and a boy. :( We're just going with neutral colors. In my opinion it's only pink and purple that you should really stay away from. A girl can wear blue and red. :D.
We've bought a couple small things. Waiting until I'm further to start buying more stuff.:)


----------



## bellaswedus

oh i know what you mean newfie......my bf moms' friends daughter hahaha that was a long one. anyway she was told she was having a baby girl so she decorated the room for a girl as well as bought clothes etc for a girl.....my bf mom knitted her some clothes as well. can you imagine this poor girls face when she got a baby boy instead. of course either way she was happy. 

so it seems like no one is on this forum anymore. well not that often as i thought. hope you are all doing well. 

x


----------



## newfielady

Yeah, I know bella, everyone dissapeared. (sp, baby brain lol) :(

Yeah, that was a long one, I had to read it 3 times to get it right lol. That poor girl. I'm sure she was happy to have a healthy baby but you still would be awfully upset to have spent all that money on baby girl stuff :dohh:


----------



## familyready

Hi All I am looking for a TTC buddy I am currently waiting to ovulate! Taking 150mg Clomid, 81mg Asprin and have been trying for 16months any takers??? :)


----------



## bellaswedus

hi familyready, welcome! i am waiting for a bfp in the next few days rather than af. :) 

i have a friend that just started with clomid, but she is so lost. has the length of you period changed since you started with clomid? is it usual that one doesn't ovulate the first couple of rounds?


----------



## familyready

I am not sure if it is usual but the doctor needs to find the correct dosage. For me it is 150mg it all just depends on the situation. My cycles got about 5 days longer, but the catch is you will still ovulate at about day 14, or 7 days after your last pill. TO be safe I use OPK and have some quality baby making time every day or every other day at the min. But if I get a baby it is all worth it!


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

Sorry I've been a bit MIA the past few days - been busy with work and exercising lol!!

I'm still waiting to ovulate but every other cycle is a bit wonky for me, I think I have one lazy ovary - I seem to get 28 day cycle then a 35 day and the last long one was 42 days so I'm hoping I ov in the next few days rather than the next few weeks!

Still doing lots of BDing and just hoping we catch this month.

ER - congrats on the scan I'm so pleased for you that everything is ok and going well.

Newfie - I'm happy also everything is going well for you

Bellas - Have you tested yet? I think you should, this thread seems to be quite lucky at the moment and I think we are about to see our third bfp!!

Welcome Familyready - this is my 8th month ttc and I have been trying Soy Isoflavones for the past 2 months, I believe they work the same as Clomid as I'm not overly sure I actually ov every month. I hope this will be your last month of Clomid and you will see that bfp very soon.

xxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Wow, quite the activity :D
:hi: to moon456 and family ready. The girls (that are left :dohh:) are great. And I pop in every couple of days to check in on my ttc friends. :D I'm not sure how clomid works but I do have a friend who is on it. But she was also on bc pills. She is trying to get her body used to ovulating and regular cycles I believe. She just got married so I suspect she'll be ttc anytime now :D
Moon, you will need to give your body about 3 months to adjust. How long were you on the pill? I was on it 6 years and it was about 4 months before my body really started to act on it's own.
Hope this is your months ladies. Finger's crossed :dust:


----------



## bellaswedus

familyready - thank you for the info. i sure hope that you will get your ovulation this month as well. 

impatientmum - yes i have tested but i keep getting bfn. i have had the worst headache today, white cm, as well as been very tired. last night for about an hr and a half i had twinges in my lower lefthand side of my belly. i hope that this is the month for me. :) i want to have good new for our family when we go home. i sure hope you ovulate soon as well lady. keep up the good work with your dieting. 

newfie - how exciting, you are already in your 8th week. horay. i can wait to get a bfp, it will be so much fun. i was out today to get some gifts for people back home and guess what i ended up buying more baby stuff. this is crazy. maybe i am just feeling it this month, maybe it will be a bfp. :) 

well ladies, don't dissapear. i will let you girls know how it goes the next few days. i will be testing everyday. :)


----------



## newfielady

Good, I'll be waiting for (good) news. :)


----------



## impatientmumm

Good luck Bellas I have a good feeling for you!!

Newfie how are things are you feeling ok??

My OPK's are starting to get a line now, hopefully they will continue to get darker - my temps on the other hand are so flat this month - for the past three mornings I have had the same temp is that wierd??

xxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Well I have to say ladies I am in love with Soy Isoflavones!!! This is supposed to be my wonky cycle as it seems I have very long cycles every other cycle, my last wonky cycle was 45 days long and ovulated on cd28. I am currently on cd16 and had some strong pains which actually felt a lot like the IBS pains I get so popped to the loo and had the most amount of EWCM I have ever ever seen!! :happydance::happydance: I have been taking EPO this month too so hopefully this has helped.
I just really hope I am going to ov soon - do any of you ladies know if it is common to have this much EWCM and not ovulate?? :wacko:

I took an OPK last night and it was negative so I will take one later when I get home from work and see what it is like today.


----------



## newfielady

Sounds good impatient. Get to dtd. :winkwink:

I feel fine. Nausea comes and goes and my poor boobs are super sensitive/sore. :wacko: Think I'm starting to put on weight though. lol


----------



## bellaswedus

impatientmumm said:


> Well I have to say ladies I am in love with Soy Isoflavones!!! This is supposed to be my wonky cycle as it seems I have very long cycles every other cycle, my last wonky cycle was 45 days long and ovulated on cd28. I am currently on cd16 and had some strong pains which actually felt a lot like the IBS pains I get so popped to the loo and had the most amount of EWCM I have ever ever seen!! :happydance::happydance: I have been taking EPO this month too so hopefully this has helped.
> I just really hope I am going to ov soon - do any of you ladies know if it is common to have this much EWCM and not ovulate?? :wacko:
> 
> I took an OPK last night and it was negative so I will take one later when I get home from work and see what it is like today.

thank you ladies, i sure hope af doesn't show her face tomorrow. i am still getting bfn. newfie how many dpo did you get your bfp?

impetiantmum what are Soy Isoflavones and EPO? 
i suppose i have read somewhere that one could have ewcm but not ovulate but you should do the deed. also it can mean that you will ovulate in a few days. in order to get prego one need to have sex the few days leading up to ovulation so that should be a sign as well the cm you are having now. good luck lady.


----------



## newfielady

I'm not sure how many days to tell the truth bella. According to the doctors I was only 3 weeks 5 days when I got my + but I believe I was 4 weeks 5 days. I still believe I am 1 week ahead of what they say but I have my ticker left on the doctors dates. I'm hoping at my next scan proves me right :D


----------



## impatientmumm

Hey Bellas

Soy Isoflavones are a plant extract tablet that work in the same way as Clomid by fooling your body into thinking it isnt producing enough estrogen so your bosy goes into overdrive to produce more. You take it on the same days as clomid and it is to help with ovulation. This is my second month taking it because I'm not always sure I ov and as mentioned before I ov very late on every second cycle so I hoped it would bring it forward. 
EPO is evening primrose oil which you take from CD1 to Ovulation day and this helps with CM.

Having said all of this and the huge amount of EWCM i got yesterday I still havent had a positive OPK so I might not ov soon as originally thought. Still heres hoping, currently on CD17 and hoping it is soon 

xxxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

wow one learns lots here at babyandbump. :) thank you impatientmum! i am assuming the EPO is spermfriendly right? i have been quite dry since the surgery. i wounder if i shouldn't get the EPO as well. hmm i will ask my doctor next time i go. 

so here is the deal with me today. i have not seen af, she typiclly greats me in the morning. but hey ho she might decide to come later on the day for some reason. i am now assuming almost with all certinaty that she will show up later. this because my temps droped dramatically this morning even if it stayed above the coverline.:( i am really bummed out. i sure thought this would be the month. but oh well i guess just stay focused on the goal and just strive to reach it right?! hmm i don't know why i try to stay positive. this journey is really hard.


----------



## newfielady

You have to stay positive bella. It's positive thinking that helps _big_ time. I found that the month I stopped fussing about ttc was the month we got it. We went out had a few drinks, on a little trips got on some fair rides, it was great. Maybe the :witch: won't show. :D


----------



## bellaswedus

ohhh thank you so much newfielady. i really need the support. i have been super positive since my surgery even though the doctor said i could have scaring in my uterus that could prevent me from getting pregnent. so we were given 3 at the most 6 cycles to try and if we didn't get prego to go back and get some testing done to see if there was scaring. well this was the 3rd cycle. i cried this morning when i discoverd that my temp had gone down. i am so scared to not have children. i love kids. :( i would have been ok if i new that i was in my twenties but now that i am 33 freaks me out. 

sorry about the crying. i know i should stay positive. well i will try. thank you for encouraging me newfie.


----------



## belle254

Hey girls, sorry i havent been on here much :hugs:
I'm about 6/7 dpo at the mo so testing in about a week. tried using concieve plus properly this month so we will see how it goes! having heartburn and a raging craving for peanuts at the mo, but we will see :)
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Stay :bfp: Bella :haha:

:flasher: <---- just thought it was funny. :)

:happydance: Sounds good Belle. Keep us updated. :kiss:


----------



## bellaswedus

hello again. af arrived late during the evening. :( on time! you can always count on her.


----------



## impatientmumm

I'm sorry Bellas - Keep your chin up and dont let af get you down. It will happen very soon for you :hugs: :hug:

Belle good luck sounds like really good signs already!!

My OPKs are gradually getting darker - I've got a feeling I will get my positive tonight or tomorrow morning - still getting some EWCM, I love EPO for this I'm hoping I will ov tonight or tomorrow as Soy will have brought my ov date up by 10 days! I seem to have a very short surge and normally ov on the day I get my positive so fingers crossed. We have been doing lots of BDing and using preseed to give my cm a bit of a boost!

xxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

ps I weighed in last night and stayed the bloody same so a little bit gutted but happy for no weight gain!!

At least I'm getting healthier (hopefully he he)

xxx


----------



## bellaswedus

that is great impetient. i hope you ovulate soon. but it is probably good to do the deed before ovulation. 

i really thought this time would happen. i guess we will move on to the next round. :) 
by the way where do you get preseed? is it over the counter or prescription?


----------



## impatientmumm

I got my preseed from Amazon Bellas - it was very reasonable. I would try there first.

Don't worry remember you've got some good buddies here for you when you are feeling down xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Sorry to hear about af bella. But on to next cycle. It can (and will) still happen for you, don't worry. :D Are you using opks? A lot of the problem is not actually knowing when you ovulate. I ovulate a couple days later than I thought in the beginning.

Well, at least you didn't put on weight impatient. :D That's good. Maybe your building muscle now and that's why you didn't lose any. :) And I would highly recommend amazon for everything. I ordered a baby book from it early in the week. Should get it in a couple weeks. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies, thank you so much for your support. you all know that it is sometimes harder than other times when mrs af shows here face. :) but i am ok now. i am gonna get the preseed at the drugstore. it sounds like a great thing when i read about it what people say. oh by the way newfie, yes i do use ovulation tests the digi ones. i have done it for awhile and this past cycle i started temping so there is no doubt that i am missing my ovulation. also i am one of those people that can feel when i ovulate. i have the worst cramps. 

how are you gals doing? newfie soon you will be showing. how fun. :) 
impetient.....it could be like newfie said you are probably gaining musles as you lose weight. i sure did when i lost my weight. i could tell not just because i weighed myself but also i measured with a meter band. (hmm i don't know if that is the word in english) but i measured around my chest, waist, bum and thighs. also my weight machine has a body fat measurment so it tells me if it is increasing or decreasing. you should get one of those. don't give up keep going woman. :)


----------



## newfielady

Thanks bella. (That's scarcasm lol) :haha:
We have decided that's it's okay to tell _some_ people the beginning of September as I will be past 10 weeks then. But I'm _not_ making it facebook official until the 12 week scan. (Which I can not wait for :brat:)
I'm already poking out a bit. I'm super thin (I hate admitting that, it gets on my nerves when other people say it to me. But as I'm tall I'm still a healthy weight and just don't look it :dohh:) Some days it's _way_ worse than others though. Especially late at night I find it`s bloat city down there. Oh well, I`m looking forward to a little baby bump :cloud9:


----------



## Star7890

Glad everyone is okay and congrats on your weight loss impatient! xx keep going girls


----------



## belle254

Happy to hear Em and newfie are doing so well! hope we see some bump pics soon ;)
Af got me today, sad but i was expecting it! got an appointment with a doctor to discuss things tomorrow though i doubt they'll take any action cause we've only been trying for 8 months. 
This month i was using concieve plus, but ive realised that we have a tendency to dtd loads up to ovulation, and then we kind of falter and it peters out a bit. this month i am determinned to pin him down at least every other day!! LOL :)
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Awww belle nice to hear from you! Could you not tell a porky and say youve been ttc for a few months more? Thats what I would do :blush: It naughty but could get things moving quicker!! 

Im 12 weeks tomorrow so coming to the end of first tri which feels really good to be out of the most risky time... got a little bump coming on! Plus going to announce on facebook tomorrow which Im freaking out about dont know why! Bet i chicken out but nevermind. Anyway...l miss you lot and cant wait til you join me and newfie in the pregnancy forums :) Which WILL be soon!! xxx


----------



## newfielady

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/004-1.jpg
I have to do a 10 week one tomorrow. :)
They should tell you something though Belle. It hasn't been a year(you _could_ say it has been, we won't tell :winkwink:) but it has been 8 months and if your dtd regularly you'd think you get it by then. It took us 8 months though. ( I was on the pill for 6 years so I think the first 3 months don't really count.)


----------



## bellaswedus

er and newfie, you both look great. it must feel even more now that you are showing. 
i am now waiting to ovulate in about 5days. so we have started to do the deed as of today we will everyday for a week. :) wish us luck ladies. 
impetient how is it going? 
belle i think you should say you have tried for a year now. a couple of month +- is not a biggie. :)


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

I'm sorry I havent been on in ages!! Newfie and ER your bumps look beautiful - I'm glad you are both doing well.

Well I am either 8dpo or 11dpo - I have absolutely no idea what is going on with my cycle this month - I have had very flat temps and my opk's haven't been brilliant. I had an almost positive opk on cd17 and cd18 and since then stark white, my cm was also fertile and the ov cramps were there around the time of the nearly positives. So if I take that as positive I am 11dpo, however if I take that out of the equation and go by temps alone FF puts me at 8dpo. Anyways I did do a hpt on Sunday morning and it was BFN, I'm hoping its still too early either way - its my birthday on Friday so I'm going to hold off doing anymore testing until Friday and hoping I will get the best birthday present I could ask for!

I have been having lots and lots of CM this month, especially creamy cm and just a general feeling of wetness all the time. Apart from that as I have no idea where I am in the cycle I'm not really sympton spotting - oh actually the only other thing is af cramping since about Friday and also I'm sure I have the start of bloody thrush :wacko:

Oh well here's hoping for a birthday bfp!

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Hope your :sex: bellas :blush:
Sounds good though impatient. It _could_ be the start of your :bfp: Fingers crossed


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Again Ladies

No I am completely confused!! I put my tgemp in for this morning and it is now saying I am 3dpo - I havent any lines on any opks for the past week or so and no fertile cm so I have no idea what is going on - I am beginning to wonder if I have even ovulated at all?? Oh I wish my body was simple ha ha xxx


----------



## newfielady

I don't know what to tell you impatient. Keep us updated. :D


----------



## bellaswedus

newfie - you bet i am. :) everyday for the past 5days tomorrow should be my ovu day but i have yet not detected lh surge. i am usually very on time with everything during my cycle. i am guessing i will detect the lh surge tomorrow and ovulate anytime between tomorrow and saturday. i hope this is our month.

er and newfie - so how are you gals doing with your beautiful bellies?

impetient - hmm how long have you been trying to get preggo? have you seen the doc in regards to your ovulation? i don't mean to scare you girlie but if you have very irregular ovulation then you should check it out. is your luteal phase typically the same length? if i am being to personal i appologize. 

well i hope you are all doing well. i am back home in europe, it feels so good. what sucks is that i am spending all my time doing school work. i have deadlines on the 16th of sep and then i can relax. :) 

i have also made an appointment with my gynekologist here at home for a follow up due to the surgery i did in april because they wanted us to do a follow up if we didn't get preggo within 3-6month and this will be the 4th cycle since we got the thums up to try. the worst that can happen is that i have scaring in my uterus which is making it hard for the egg to implant. if i don't get preggo this cycle than i will probably do a hysterosalpingogram (HSG) test to see if there is scaring. keep me in your prayers ladies. i am hoping for a baby this cycle to skip this test. 

well i hope you gals have a wonderful evening.
x


----------



## bellaswedus

impatientmumm said:


> I got my preseed from Amazon Bellas - it was very reasonable. I would try there first.
> 
> Don't worry remember you've got some good buddies here for you when you are feeling down xxxx

oh by the way we are also using preseed this cycle. my bf loves it. hahaha 

er and newfie - did you use this when you tried to get preg? 

impatient - how are you liking it? thank you so much for telling me about preseed. i am hoping it will help. i have read many success stories about it. :thumbup:


----------



## Star7890

No I used Conceive plus bella and it worked the first time we used it.. hope you get preggo this cycle so you dont have to have the test!
And impatient, its so confusing isnt it? Bodies eh? 

My pregnancy is going well, Ive relaxed a little now because the chances of miscarriage are lower so Im finally starting to feel like I can enjoy my pregnancy, it also feels better now that everyone, work, colleagues, family, friends and facebook know so I relax a bit. Oh I also moved to the second tri section, just lingering about at the minute but as soon as I feel comfortable and im a bit further along Im sure i will settle in :)

Well Ill check in soooon!!!! Keep going girlys get bding (which will be alot more than we are doing at the moment I assure you!) haha


----------



## newfielady

I'm doing well but this has been a bad week for me. :sick: almost every day. :cry: And I can never decide what I want to eat. :dohh:. People who know (a few close people and friends) are noticing that I am popping out a bit. It's so exciting. :D
I never used anything. I bought opks but never got a chance to use them. We kinda just did away with the baby making positions and schedule and just started having fun again :winkwink:. I will keep you in my thoughts bella (as I don't pray).


----------



## snowangel187

impatientmumm said:


> Hello Again Ladies
> 
> No I am completely confused!! I put my tgemp in for this morning and it is now saying I am 3dpo - I havent any lines on any opks for the past week or so and no fertile cm so I have no idea what is going on - I am beginning to wonder if I have even ovulated at all?? Oh I wish my body was simple ha ha xxx

i would guess cd 21 was ov day by looking at ur chart.. :flower:


----------



## impatientmumm

Morning ladies

Well I didnt get to have a lovely birthday bfp and af caught me at 2am!! Oh well onto month 9. At least I'm not as down as usual at the arrival of af as I have my birthday celebrations to keep me up.

So pleased everything is going well ER and Newfie can't wait to join you soon in the bump club xxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

happy belated birthday impatientmum. i hope you were spoiled on your special day. imatient, so i found out that it is normal and ok to ovulate on different days of your cycle as long as the amount of days from ovulation to your next period is around the same each month. :) 

Er - i am glad you are doing fine and that the 12weeks has passed. i love the names you have planned for you baby. i wish i could come up with great names like that. we want to have names that start with a k or b. but we can't find that many names that start with k or b. :( 

newfie - thank you for keeping me in your thoughts. hihi you are just like my bf he doesn't pray. he is a scientist so doesn't belive in God just facts. hahaha well we are all different and that is fine. so do you have any names planned? 

belle - how did it go with the doc visit? 

i have no clue but usually i get a smiley face anywhere between cd14-16 and today is cd 17 and yet no smiley face indicating i will ovulate. does this mean i won't? :( any thoughts?


----------



## bellaswedus

shooooo i just got a smiley face on ovulation stick. thank god. i was getting worried. :)
just wanted to update you guys. :)


----------



## snowangel187

bellaswedus said:


> shooooo i just got a smiley face on ovulation stick. thank god. i was getting worried. :)
> just wanted to update you guys. :)

Do u always do ur opk in the morning? I always did then read the directions and say to test in afternoon. :shrug: I get positives usually for two days I was just curious as to what u do? Congrats on ur pos opk. :sex: I'm still waiting for mine hopefully within the week. :)


----------



## newfielady

Not to get on a religious topic but I believe there is a good but I don't believe he's involved with day to day life. Just my personal beliefs, to each their own. :)
Glad you got that smiley. Get baby making. :haha:
Yes snow, they do say to use it in the afternoon but before it get's too late.
We have our names decided :cloud9: We are going with Danni Rosalie for a girl and Royce Wolfred for a boy. (Rosalie was my Aunt and Wolfred was my DH's Uncle, both died from cancer.)


----------



## bellaswedus

snow - clearblue digi opk says to test anytime of the day but with to hold your pee for four hrs before testing. but since i read that it is better in the afternoon i always test at 2pm. but the other day i tested 4 times through out the day because i thought it was strange that i did't get a pos. on cd 16. i guess it can vary from month to month. 

i love those names newfie specially the girl name. :) 
oh yes newfie we are in full force making a baby. :)


----------



## bellaswedus

someone....please help me. I always get a positive opk around cd14-16 and i almost always se a positive 2days in a row. this time i got a positive opk cd17 and then again cd18. i started to temp last month and i could clearly see a thermal shift after the pos. opk. this time around my chart looks strange i am on cd 20 and there is still no ovulation detected. :( what does this mean? please ladies look at it and tell me if you have experienced anything similar or if you know what it can mean. i have made sure to bed everyday. :) 9days i a row. should we continue bedding until i see the thermal shift? my temp is lower this month, but i am thinking it is because i am in europe where it is 16 c compared to where i live in nj it is 30 c. please tell me what you guys think.


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Bellas

It looks like you have indeed ovulated on CD18 and if your temp remains elevated tomorrow ff will confirm ovulation day as CD18.

I would think with the bedding you have covered all your bases but theres no harm continuing if even just for the fun of it!!

Looks like this cycle might be a slightly longer one for you by a few days - but your chart looks good.

xxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

impatientmumm said:


> Hello Bellas
> 
> It looks like you have indeed ovulated on CD18 and if your temp remains elevated tomorrow ff will confirm ovulation day as CD18.
> 
> I would think with the bedding you have covered all your bases but theres no harm continuing if even just for the fun of it!!
> 
> Looks like this cycle might be a slightly longer one for you by a few days - but your chart looks good.
> 
> xxxx

thank you, thank you, thank you impatientmumm......i am/was freaking out. but what makes you think that that i did ovulate on cd18? i did try to play around with plug in possible temps for tomorrow and it did indicate that i ovulated on cd 18 as well. so i hope that is the case. 

so you think my cycle will be longer? is it due to the late ovulation? how many more days longer do you think? could it be that i will have a 31day cycle this time just because i ovulated a couple of days later? so instead of starting on the 16th it will start on the 18th of sep. meaning i shouldn't think that i am preggo if af doesn't show on 16 and 17th? 

thank you so much for all the help!!! 

sorry for all my babling. how are you all doing?

how are the bumps doing ladies?


----------



## impatientmumm

ovulation is confirmed with a dip on temps followed by 3 elevated temperatures. The fact that you got your positive opks on cd17 and cd18 would back this up.

You're exactly right with your dates it will end up being a 31 day cycle if you have always had a LP of 14 days hunny.

GL and lots and lots of Babydust xxxx


----------



## newfielady

I was going to say go with the opks. They seem more reliable than temps. Good luck.
Impatient, how are you doing?
I'm doing well. morning sickness seems to be under control now that I take my pills before I go to bed. :) Had one little spot last night and one little spot this morning so I am watching closely to see if it turns into anything else. A trip to the Doctor may be in my near future. :( I don't feel crampy or anything though so I'm not _too_ worried.


----------



## impatientmumm

I'm doing good - I was so confused throughout the whole of my last cycle and then got a shock arrival of af last friday which was not expected at all. Anyway onto month 9 and hoping this is lucky as this is our 9th month ttc and in the 9th month of the year lol!!
I just grasp at any kind of straw ha ha!
I hope that everything is ok Newfie you are so close now to the 12 week mark I bet you cant wait to get past that.

I'm sorry you dont hear much from me anymore, i dont often come on here to be honest at the moment, work is so busy and lots going on outside of work I dont seem to get much of a chance 

xxxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Im fine, how is everyone else? 

<<<<<< this has literally popped up in the past five days, my bloat went around 12 weeks then !bang! a big hard water balloon of a bump! xx


----------



## newfielady

Turns out that was the only 2 spots I had. I'm blaming in on :sex:. The root of all evil. :haha: I can't wait to get past the 12 week marks. It seems like the weeks are just flying by but on the other hand it seems like it took forever to get to this point. I think the beginning is the worst because so much can go wrong.
Er, Ilove your bump. I've noticed my bloat is starting to go away. I was kinda sad as I don't really look pregnant anymore but now I'm excitied! I hope I "pop" out soon. I'm telling everyone on facebook on Sunday, that's when I flip over to 12 weeks. :D Did you make it official yet ER? How did (or how will you) tell everyone? I got a little poem I will write in my status I think.


----------



## Star7890

Yes I made it official at 12 weeks on facebook with a baby gaga update that said 'emily is 12 weeks pregnant and a nice little pic and description. Got a lot of responses it felt great :) xx


----------



## newfielady

I'm using the baby gaga app too but I haven't posted it yet. :D Can't wait to "pop". I want to look pregnant not like I'm putting on a bit of weight. :dohh:


----------



## bellaswedus

impatientmum - thank you for all the advice and information sharing. this month in theory be our 9th month trying to but we had to take a break for the surgery so i should really count out the missed month. but i sure hope impatient that this is our lucky month. 

newfie - don't worry you are so close. yippi. it is like you are already there. 12w mark is just around the corne. 

er - loving you bump. i really thought it would take longer to show a pregnant belly. but both you and newfie have beautiful ones. 

ladies what is a baby gaga? hihi sounds like lady gaga. :)


----------



## newfielady

It does sound like lady gaga. lol. It's a little app that counts up your weeks pregnant. And there is a little paragraph there with information on "this" week in your pregnancy. It's a neat little thing.
Hope this is (both) of your(s) months. :D


----------



## Star7890

Our little one at 13+5! Stubborn one wouldn't turn around even after a twenty minute walk so here is a picture of the BACK of them haha! Just like their daddy! Lazy! :) 

xx


----------



## bellaswedus

newfie - what a neat idea, i like the gaga. :)

er - that is so wonderful. but i thought you had just one? but are you having twins? 

how are you doing impatientmum? 

so far all i have had is some white cm and soar breasts. but i can't determine if they hurt more than usual. my bf thinks they are bigger than usual. but i think we want a baby so bad that we are imagining this. :)


----------



## Star7890

Nooo not twins! lol I had a private scan at 9+5 and then this nhs one at 13+5! xx


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Girlies

I'm doing good thanks Bellas - They look like good signs fingers crossed for you!

I'm actually trying not to come on here so often so that I can take my mind off the ttc malarky - 9 months is beginning to feel like a lifetime!!
On the upside I had the results back from my first lot of bloods and the doctor says that the FSH levels are normal so lots of live left in my ovaries and also that the second lot on cd8 show all other hormone levels are normal so nothing to worry about there.
I am now waiting to do my cd21 bloods to see if I am ov'ing normally and then go from there. The doctor thinks that everything will be fine on those too which is a huge relief as I will know I am ok. Unfortunately this has done nothing to put OH's mind at rest and he is worried it is his problem which I very much doubt as we did an at home test and that cam back fine. I think it might just take a little longer that is all and I have been obessing too much over it all.

xxxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

impatientmumm said:


> Hello Girlies
> 
> I'm actually trying not to come on here so often so that I can take my mind off the ttc malarky - 9 months is beginning to feel like a lifetime!!
> On the upside I had the results back from my first lot of bloods and the doctor says that the FSH levels are normal so lots of live left in my ovaries and also that the second lot on cd8 show all other hormone levels are normal so nothing to worry about there.
> I am now waiting to do my cd21 bloods to see if I am ov'ing normally and then go from there. The doctor thinks that everything will be fine on those too which is a huge relief as I will know I am ok. Unfortunately this has done nothing to put OH's mind at rest and he is worried it is his problem which I very much doubt as we did an at home test and that cam back fine. I think it might just take a little longer that is all and I have been obessing too much over it all.
> 
> xxxxx

i know what you are going through impatientmumm but so good that you have seen the doc and taken those tests. what i hear a year is a normal leangth of time to ttc so you still have not reached that mark. 

if we don't get a bfp this month then we will also go to the doc to test for scarring from the surgery. :( this will be the 5th month ttc since the surgery and prior to that we tried for 3-4months and then the break of 3months post surgery. i feel like this is taking forever. never thought it would take this long. but bf is still a positive guy and thinks this is our month. :) 

i did test today 9dpo and got a bfn. maybe a bit to early to test but i will do that everyother day. af is expected on sunday i am hoping and praying that she will not show up. but who knows every month i have been fooled to belive as if she won't come but just like an order she shows up on time. grrrrrrrr. 

well good luck impatientmum. i hope the test will go well on cd21. :)


----------



## newfielady

Sounds positive bella. Could be your month. Let us know how it goes. I'd say 9 days is too early. I can see why you though ER was having twins. That pic kinda looks like 2 heads to me. :wacko:
Impatient, I know your worried. I was starting to doubt myself too. If everything is working the way it should "down there" then I guess it's just a matter of time. I know waiting is tough. Stay strong. :)


----------



## Star7890

It does to me too :/ arghhh! xx


----------



## impatientmumm

Got my positive opk and my smiley this morning with fmu and got some serious ov cramping going on but not much fertile cm - so my plan is bd'ing for the next three nights in a row and use pre seed on each time.

Excited excited excited - I really hope this is our month. I was telling oh this morning, this is the first month in our ttc journey where I haven't popped any kind of pills, previously I had been taking multi vitamins, folic acid, evening primrose oil and soy isoflavones, this cycle I thought stuff it i'll go au nataurelle and I must say girls I'm probably having the strongest ov, with the strongest lines on opks ive seen so far.

happy happy happy, sex drive is through the roof today so look out oh!!

Bellas any updates on possible symptons, your chart is looking good, temps staying well above the cover line.

Newfie - I am so pleased you are past the 12 week mark and looking forward to seeing some piccies of yours and er's bumps as they grow

xxxxxx


----------



## mummymurray74

Hi everyone, we are still here trying 10months on!!!!!! So fed up and sick of everything


----------



## mummymurray74

impatientmumm said:


> Got my positive opk and my smiley this morning with fmu and got some serious ov cramping going on but not much fertile cm - so my plan is bd'ing for the next three nights in a row and use pre seed on each time.
> 
> Excited excited excited - I really hope this is our month. I was telling oh this morning, this is the first month in our ttc journey where I haven't popped any kind of pills, previously I had been taking multi vitamins, folic acid, evening primrose oil and soy isoflavones, this cycle I thought stuff it i'll go au nataurelle and I must say girls I'm probably having the strongest ov, with the strongest lines on opks ive seen so far.
> 
> happy happy happy, sex drive is through the roof today so look out oh!!
> 
> Bellas any updates on possible symptons, your chart is looking good, temps staying well above the cover line.
> 
> Newfie - I am so pleased you are past the 12 week mark and looking forward to seeing some piccies of yours and er's bumps as they grow
> 
> xxxxxx


Hi impatientmum! We have sent threads to each other over the past few months but not for a while as i havent been on here in a while as it was all getting too much and i needed a break, i hope you dont mind me asking but i see you have been to the fertilty people and after 10months of trying and nothing happening since we had our 2 year old we are off to the fertilty hospital on nhs next tuesday, i just wondered what will happen and what tests they give you in which order? For example i know im ovulating, as ive been charting for 9 months, we did a home sperm test which was fine so im kinda worried that its me and just wondered how quick after your first appointment do all the tests start? And what they do at the first one x


----------



## impatientmumm

Hi Mummymurray - its nice to see you back, I'm sorry you felt like you needed a break from here but I know what you are going through.

I am very lucky I have a lovely gp who arranged the blood tests at my local surgery, my mum is a nurse so she has been taking the bloods for me, another nurse at the surgery said I was getting almost like vip treatment as normally you would be referred after 12 months to the fertility specialist at the hospital. 

Anyway I had my appointment back in month 6 and then in month 7 i had cd 2 and cd 8 bloods taken and then month 8 i was supposed to have cd 21 bloods taken but my cycle was really strange and i was taken a bit by surprise by af's arrival, so I am going for cd 21 bloods this month.

I spoke to my gp last week and she told me my results over the phone for the bloods I have had and said everything was fine. The final blood test is to make sure I am actually ovulating normally. If all bloods come back normal she will refer us to the specialist as there is quite a long waiting list apparantely. When we go there my OH will have a sperm analysis and go from those results.

Since starting the blood tests I have to say it has made me far more relaxed and also since getting the first lot of results I am quite confident nothing is wrong with either of us. It may just take a little longer that is all.

We also did an at home test for OH which came back normal, so I wouldn't worry the problem is with you it may just take a little longer than you first anticipated.

I hope the appointment goes well, my OH isn't really onboard with all these tests to be honest he seems to think waiting isn't a problem no matter how long it takes so I think getting to actually have a sperm analysis might be a nightmare if it comes to that!!

xxxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

thanks for giving me hope ladies. i can't wait for the days to pass so i can know. 

there is really no update on the symptoms exept that i sort of feel as if my breasts are less heavy today but i could be wrong. maybe i am just used to them feeling heavy that they just don't feel heavy. but they still feel soar which is a positive. also a little twing in belly and some random "shotting" on right thighs. i don't know if it is a pregnency sign. hehe gosh all this is just to crazy. 

newfie and er it must feel so good to be past the symptom spotting period. :) i can't wait to be there with you girls. 

yeah for the pos. opk impatientmum - get bedding now. i have to say that my bf and i loved preseed. i am hoping that it also helped us make a baby this month. i have read so many success stories. a lot of ladies that have gotten preggo after using preseed. so good luck lady.


----------



## newfielady

It's great to be past the first never wrecking 12 weeks. But I'm now at the point where I don't really feel pregnant but nothing fits! :rofl:
Nice to see you back mummymurrary!


----------



## bellaswedus

hello ladies, i am so excited but scared for how it will go but the great news is that i tested this morning and we got a very light but yet a bfp.

i am going to get a few more hpt and test tomorrow and the day after to make sure it goes darker. i am scared it is not a sticky because the one strong symptom i had is not that strong any more. my breast don't feel as heavy and soar any more. :( please keep me and my new bean in your thoughts and prayers. 

impatientmum - thank you, thank you. i know that the preseed is what did it. i am glad you introduced me to it. :) we dtd everyday for 9 days we used preseed everyday exept for the first day. so make sure to use yours as well. :)


----------



## impatientmumm

Arghhh so exciting bellas - I have everything crossed for this to be a sticky bean for you!!

xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Symptoms come and go all the time. Don't worry about that. And don't worry about the line getting darker. A line is a line. :D


----------



## Star7890

Wowwww! Put on a piccie bellas! xx


----------



## bellaswedus

thank you so much ladies. i am so happy. i can wait to tell the world. but we will wait. 
er and newfie when did you tell your parents? when did you tell your bestfriends? 
so we are visiting our parents. right now we are staying at my parents then tomorrow going to my bf parents. it is so hard not to tell my parents. i thought we would but after out last mc my bf suddenly wants to wait until we know for sure its a sticky. 
i have plans on meeting friends for drinks next week i don't know what to say when i don't order a drink for my self. hmm how did you guys handle things like that? 

so that doctor office where i grew up had a drop in today so we went today. :) we just wanted to confirm our faint line was a line. hihi and it was so we have an appointment next week for blood tests. hmm what do they do at the first appointment? what kind of blood tests? so we will have to have a doc both here in sweden and in the states. even though we live in the states until the end of 2012 we will still be going back and forth between us and sweden. just want to make sure we have all of our bases covered. 

er i have no clue how to post. please tell me how and i will. 

i can't wait until just one week has passed. one step at a time right? :)


----------



## Star7890

Yep, one step at a time! Its very scary at first! 

Goon 'go advanced' at the bottom of your new post and click the little paper clip, a box will come up, press the button (think it might be browse) and then click on the image on your computer you want... then press upload and if you wait it should attach itself! xx


----------



## newfielady

I told my parent right away, and my sister. When I had the miscarriage it was easier because I could talk to them about it. :D At my very first visit then took blood and urine and that was it, they sent me on my way. :rofl:


----------



## bellaswedus

newfie - i did too because it makes it much easier to talk when things are not great as well. 

they were all happy. our moms cried hihi most of their friends are grandparents and this will be there first so they are so excited. :)

ok so did you ladies temp trying to get pregnant? could you tell me if my chart is still okk. i am just worried as it droped today from 98 + to 97.85. but i still have the same symptoms and nothing hurts and it is well above my coverline. what do you ladies think? please take a look at my chart and tell me what you think?


----------



## newfielady

I think you're still fine bellas. Did you do another test? Put up a pic so we can see. :D


----------



## bellaswedus

this is the first test i took on the morning of thursday 15th of sep. can you girls see the plus in the large screen? :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1714.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bellaswedus

this is the test from the doctors office same day (15th of sep). i don't know if you can see the second line. :) we did in the light. hahahha
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1716.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bellaswedus

this is the next day on the friday 16th of sep. A bit darker right?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1720.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bellaswedus

this is the test from yesterday the 17th of sep. more darker than the previous day. today i did a digi test. it said pregnant. :) so and my temp stayed the around the same as yesterday. just went from 97.85 to 97.93. so i think i should start getting used to being pregnant? or what do you say?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1723.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Star7890

Wooo congratulations! So what worked for you in the end? And have you moved over to first tri yet? xx


----------



## bellaswedus

ERConnell said:


> Wooo congratulations! So what worked for you in the end? And have you moved over to first tri yet? xx

ER - thank you! i think it was the preseed honestly. this was first month using it, also dtd for that many days in a row. but it could have been coincidence. :)

hmm i don't know what this means:And have you moved over to first tri yet? 
could you tell me? :) x


----------



## newfielady

WoooooHooooo :happydance: You're up the duff as my uk friends would say. Congrats!


----------



## Star7890

I mean on this forum, go into the first trimester section now! Im in second now though... and Im 99 percent certain Ive just felt my first kick! xx


----------



## impatientmumm

Woohoo Bellas so pleased for you - h&h 9 months lovely xxx


----------



## newfielady

It's your turn now impatient. :D


----------



## impatientmumm

I hope so newfie - beginning to feel very left out lol!!

xxxx


----------



## newfielady

You're time will come. :thumbup:


----------



## bellaswedus

er - i think i might wait a bit. i am afraid of mc stories. i heared there are a lot of them on first tri. i am afraid that i will think of that to much if i join. what did you think? 

impatientmum - i know how you feel. i also know it is easier said than done when people say you will get there in soon time. but you WILL get there. it is all a matter of time. your doc said everything looked fine so it is just a matter of TIME. how did your bedding go during ov? if you don't mind me asking. :) did you use preseed? i will keep you in my thoughts. 

newfie - how are you feeling? oh by the was how about new pics from you and er? would be so fun to see the difference from the last ones. :) 

er and newfie - what kind of symptoms did you have week 5-8? when did you start feeling sick/ vomiting? have you gained a lot of weight so far? 

i am doing fine. nipples hurting and breasts feeling very heavy. that is the only symptoms i have. i have done another hpt :) i know i need to stop. but it was reeaaaally dark today. made me happy. i have an appointment at my gyno, planned from prior weeks for investigation of infertility. hihi but i will surprise with a pregnancy and just chatt.


----------



## newfielady

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/newfielady/131weeks002-1.jpg

I started getting nausea around week 6 but the 7 week mark (right on the day) was the first time I actually got :sick:. I only did 2 or 3 times though so I guess I got lucky. I got bad nausea though. I was given pills for it by the doctor. They're a lifesaver. :D
I lost 2 lbs my first month. When I go back this Thursday I will be weighed again. I don't think I've put much on though. We'll see. :wacko:


----------



## bellaswedus

aww newfie your bump looks great. i can't wait. how exciting. let us know how it goes at the doctors. :)


----------



## newfielady

I'll be sure to let you know. I'm do March 25th so you're exactly 2 months behind me. lol


----------



## newfielady

I hear the baby's heartbeat today! And I lost another 2 lbs :dohh:. Doctor said it was normal though. Bought some maternity clothes as I had nothing that fit. It was a good day.
How are you ladies?


----------



## Star7890

Youve LOST two pounds?! Ive put on 7 *cries* lol xx


----------



## belle254

Tested today at 11/12dpo, bfn :( I guarantee that if I was pregnant it would have showed up by now. Hmm another month gone :/ how you doing impatientmum? X


----------



## impatientmumm

Hi Belle 

So nice to hear from you again! I'm doing ok I've actually had my mind completely taken off ttc this past week, I had a nasty fall on Wednesday and have damaged all the ligaments in my foot so I'm in agony!!

I'm only 8dpo and dont feel particularly hopeful at all - I'm not going to test until 30/9 unless af shows but that is her expected date.

I'm so sorry your test was bfn Belle - Here's hoping your hcg levels take a while to build up and the test will turn to bfp in a few days and af stays away for a very long time xxx


----------



## impatientmumm

PS according to my ticker backache is a common sympton and I have got that in abundance but I think it is just from my injury and holding myself funny! lol xxx


----------



## belle254

Thankyou impatientmumm :) its nice to be back! ive been trying to keep my mind off ttc too and i cant do that v well on bnb.
I've got a doctors app on tuesday anyway to talk through testing to see if im actually ovulating, though they wont actually do any other tests until we've been ttc for over a year. this will be the ninth cycle :(
thanks for the optimism though :) xxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

:hi: belle, nice to hear from you. When is :af: expected? (tomorrow I guess by your ticker). Remember, your not out until the witch comes. :thumpup:
impatient, sorry to hear about your fall. You've got to be careful :( Hope you feel better soon.
Er, I've lost 4 lbs since I found out I was pregnant. :wacko: Even though, I'm still in maternity jeans. :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies I've been without net access, as I'm visiting family out of state. Just wanted to stop by and say hi!! I'm about cd5 so finger's crossed this will be the month!! :)

How's everybody else?


----------



## belle254

2 days late and still no sign of af. am i silly to hope? will be testing tomorrow. last test was a bfn on due day, friday. xxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

You not silly to hope belle. This could be it. :D


----------



## impatientmumm

oh Belle I'm so excited for you!! I hope this is it for you!

I'm so confused with ff - It put my ov date as cd14 until today when I put my weekend temps in and now it says it cant pinpoint ov date!! argghhh!

I'm convinced it was cd14 as I had all the signs and symptons so I'm still counting myself as 11dpo - 3 more days till testing!!

xxx


----------



## newfielady

Let us know soon Belle :D
Impatient, if you _know_ when you ovulated then I would worry a whole lot about FF. I guess it has certain temps that are "noral" and if you don't fall in that range then it throws it off. :shrug:
Bellas, where did you go. I think she had an appointment with her doctor to confirm pregnancy?


----------



## belle254

tested with a frer this morning and got a bfn. think i must have ovulated late and i know we didnt dtd as much the week after ovulation :/
got slightly brown cm this morning when i wiped so pretty sure af is on the way!
booo.
where is bellas? has she got a bfp? xxxxxxx


----------



## newfielady

Could be af could not be. There is so much weird cm you get when pregnant :wacko:
bellas got a bfp! Back a couple pages she uploaded some pics (at my and Er's prompting). :D


----------



## Star7890

Just popping in to say :hi: but gotta run! Will speak in the next few days hope this isnt af belle xxx

Oh and Newfie, did you get put forward a week? I thought you were three weeks behind me!


----------



## newfielady

Nope. I was thinking the same thing though a couple days ago. We're only 2 weeks apart I guess. :shrug:


----------



## impatientmumm

Well Good Morning Ladies

I've got a little surprise for you ladies........
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0092.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## impatientmumm

They look a lot fainter on the pictures than in real life!

However ladies I'm not going to lie I'm so bloody scared as I tested early (feel free to tell me off) I'm just desperate to get past Friday as that is the day af is due and then I can rule out a chemical!!

Oh Ladies I want this to be it so much - has anyone else tested this early and it has been viable I cant remember what dpo you all found out on??

xxxxx


----------



## Star7890

Oh my god oh my god oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Star7890

I just got major goosebumps! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Star7890

It turns out I found out about 9dpo as I got put back a week at scan, the first 9ish weeks are so worrying but its worth it and you will be fine! Argghh! We need a Pregnancy group over there shall I start one? xxx


----------



## impatientmumm

well I'm trying not to worry so much but I'm not going to lie on Saturday if no af I will definitely be breathing a small sigh of relief.

Thank You ER - It was very unexpected - the only symptons I have had were sever lower back pain and lots of creamy cm. Got quite a few cramps today but nothing major, more like twinges every now and then. This is normal isn't it?

xxx


----------



## Star7890

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ddies-we-did-cheering-belle.html#post13048320


----------



## newfielady

Belle, did you retest or did the :witch: get you? Fingers crossed.


----------



## belle254

af got me yesterday evening :( im gunna give it everything this month! missed my doctors appointment this morning where i was gunna ask for a hormone test or something to check that im ovulating, so am gunna go back next month if i dont fall pregnant this cycle :)
im trying to stay positive- im moving house this month so i dont need the extra drama and money is still an issue. plus im still young so my time will come :)
CONGRATS tho impatientmumm! i hope it sticks :) it makes me happy to no youve all managed to do it so i should be able to too. i will keep u updated on how things go! xxxxxx


----------



## bellaswedus

ooooooooohhhhhhhhh my god. i am so excited for you impatientmum. you soooooooo deserve it. this is such a great news. it actually made my day. yiiiiipppiiiiieee
i know it is easier said than done but don't worry. try to relax as much as possible it is very important in the early stage. a line is a line and you are pregnant. i tested 10dpo and got a bfp. :) 

sorry that i have been gone ladies. the last few days back in sweden were packed with meeting with friends and family and we got home to the states yesterday afternoon. so i am back to business. :) so i tested everyday on a hpt for 8days just because i couldn't belive it and because i was scared. hihi so i decided to stop my addiction on testing and today is day 4 not testing. :) i still need to stop temping though so it will be the next step. :) 

how are you all feeling? belle good to see you again. have you tested again? 

i just have to say it again i am so excited for you impatienmum, you deserve this, congrats girly!!!!


----------



## bellaswedus

oh also impatient my test 11dpo looked more fain than yours does at 12dpo. i posted it a few pages back. check it out and compare. congrats once again. :)


----------



## impatientmumm

Belle I'm so sorry af got you, I have to say I found my doctor really helpful, I went in and laid my cards on the table and explained I was concerned as I had been monitoring my cycles and I was getting worried, firstly she told me that it was still early days but that she would do blood tests for me so that I could put my mind at rest, asthe worrying clearly wasnt helping.
It's important to be quite forceful with your doc even if they say no just keep pushing.

It will happen hunny, like you say you are young 

I'm sending lots of hugs and fairy dust your way xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

That's right Belle, stay positive. :thumbup:


----------



## bellaswedus

belle i know it is easier said than done but you will have your baby one day. it is always a matter of time. as you said you are young and have time. it is also good that you are taking matters in your hands and visiting a doctor. good luck girly and try to stay positive no matter what. xxx


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies it's been a while! I've took some much needed time out. So happy to see all the bfp well done fingers crossed for everyone x x x


----------



## impatientmumm

Thank you JemJ

Whereabouts are you in your cycle now? are you back to ttc?

Belle How are things has af gone now?

xxxx


----------



## jemj

I have no idea where I am in my cycle not even sure when the witch is due, looking forward to getting started next cycle. We've just not been thinking about the whole ttc. Gonna give it one last go and we've given ourselves the next 3 months before we give up again. It was all just getting to stressful and putting loads of pressure on us as s couple and I just couldn't cope with getting bfn every month. So I have one test and 3 month to get pregnant ! 

How's everyone feeling ? Are you all really excited?

Belle your time will come! It's been nearly 2 years for us ttc now ! Don't give up xxxxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Hello Ladies

Just popping in to see how you are and how things are going, I hope everything is going well for both of you.

xxxx


----------



## impatientmumm

Hi Belle and JemJ

I hope you are both ok, Belle you must be coming up to Ov or have already how are things going?

Really missing both of you and just know that this month you will both be joining us!

xxxx


----------



## newfielady

Hi jemj. :hi: Glad to see you back. Hope everything is going well for you ttc ladies. :D


----------



## belle254

hello girls :)
your bumps are all getting so big! hoping that il be joining you soon. am 2dpo atm and will keep you updated :) xxxxx


----------



## newfielady

I'm sure you will be joining us soon Belle. :D


----------

